# Der Cube Analog Thread



## Quator94 (2. August 2010)

*Die Bikes der Forenmitglieder:


Quator94








Hmmwv




*


----------



## easyraider (2. August 2010)

Erstmal muss ich sagen super thread...war eigentlich schon überfällig...

hoffe das hier auch nen bisschen was passiert und nich nur wir zwei analog rider vertreten sind...

bin mal gespannt wer den ersten getunten analogen würfel präsentiert...
denke ja noch immer über die RS Recon SL Solo-Air 100mm nach...

hier mal mein würfel,"es" ist eine "sie"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (2. August 2010)

Sieht schick aus  

Jap, bin mir bezüglich der Recon auch noch unsicher, würde eigentlich lieber eine Reba fahren, aber 240,- wären dann doch zuviel des Guten.
Hast du schon über andere Reifen nachgedacht?


----------



## easyraider (2. August 2010)

Ich hab hinten schon den zweiten nobby nic drauf...vorne folgt die woche wahrscheinlich auch ein nn brauch vorne mehr grip...


----------



## Quator94 (2. August 2010)

Du hast schon 2 NN verheizt? Wie geht das denn bitteschön? 
Ich habe derzeit 2800 runter und die beiden SS sehen noch ganz gut aus


----------



## easyraider (2. August 2010)

Der ss und nn waren runter gefahren...zu viel auf der strasse gedriftet
jetzt spar ich mir das...
vorne der ss is noch tadellos...


----------



## Quator94 (2. August 2010)

In welcher Größe hast du den NN gekauft und wie passt das dann mit dem Hinterbau?
Zur neuen Saison muss Gripbedingt ein neuer her, die SS kommen dann an meine Stadtschlampe


----------



## easyraider (2. August 2010)

Hab den 2.25er drauf mein ich...passt auf jeden fall rein und fährt sich super,echt guter grip im gelande und auf der strasse. ..


----------



## Quator94 (3. August 2010)

Hab eben etwas gestöbert und bin auf den Fat Albert für Vorne gekommen.
FA/NN würde denk ich auch ganz gut passen, einzig das Gewicht stört mich


----------



## tonesen (13. August 2010)

hey hey...
sag ma leute, bin ihc der einzige dem die "bescheidenen" pedale auf den geist gehen? hab jetz zu pd-m540 gewechselt weil die originalteile sich bei holprigem gelände nicht selten unter meinem fuß wegrollten.
grüße ausm norden
tone


----------



## Quator94 (14. August 2010)

Ja, die Pedale sind wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei und sau schwer sind sie auch...
Poste doch mal ein Foto von deinem Würfel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonesen (14. August 2010)

am montag bau ick mir meine m540 pedalen an, dann mach ich nochma ein schönes bildchen, so muss erstma ein handybild vom saatwinkler damm in berlin(siehe gps-daten) reichen


----------



## 848Treiber (15. August 2010)

Hi,

ich hab vor mir das Cube Analog zu kaufen weil es das momentan in einer Aktion mit Deore XT Schaltung gibt zum normalpreis. Mehr kann ich nicht ausgeben weil ich ab Sept. wieder für 2 Jahre "Schüler" bin und da das Geld natürlich etwas knapp ist. 

Desweiteren habe ich das Aim im Auge das ja bis auf die Bremsen ähnlich dem Analog ist das würde es mit normaler Deore Schaltung zum Normalpreis geben. Womit wir bei meiner Frage wären, den Bremsen.

Was ist von den Bremsen des Analogs zu halten es sind ja Mech. Scheibenbremsen und ich hab schon gelesen dass Mech. nicht das gelbe vom Ei seien und man mit guten V-Brakes besser beraten ist. Würdet ihr mir Trotzdem zum Analog raten oder eher zum Aim? Beim Analog bestünde ja aber dann die möglichkeit das ganze auf Hydr. Scheibenbremsen umzurüsten in 2 Jahren eben nach der Schulzeit? 

Also reichen für die 2 Jahre die Mech. Bremsen des Analog (haltbarkeit, bremsleistung) oder sollte ich doch lieber zum Aim mit V-Brakes greifen?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## tonesen (15. August 2010)

die unterschiede sind wirklich nicht groß.
viele meckern hier rum, dass mechanische scheibenbremsen totaler unfug sind. ich muss erhlich sagen, dass die unterschiede für mich wirklich viel zu gering sind was leistung angeht.
am hinteren rad isses doch vollkommen boogie ob du ne scheibenbremse hast oder gut alte schöne v-brakes... wenn das rad blockiert, bremste eh kaum 
vorne sieht das natürlich anders aus. aber selbst da is der unterschied nicht wirklich fett, es sei denn du heizt 4km n berg mit gefühlten 60% steigung ab  ein vorteil der mech. scheibenbremsen gegenüber fluidsystemen, hohe hitze macht den leitungen nix aus, aber bis dahin werden wohl auch eher die bremsbeläge nicht mehr greifen können.
gut mechanische werden wohl nicht so lange halten wie bremsen die an beiden seiten zupacken (die beim analog drückt mit einem bremsbelag die scheibe gegen den zweiten - folge: die scheibe verbiegt sich minimal... auf dauer wird die wohl wegkrachen - wann das passiert kann ich dir nicht sagen, hab davon auch noch nie gehört um ehrlich zu sein)

nach den bremsen brauchste zw. aim und analog eigentlich nicht wählen:
möchtest du beim aim zur scheibenbremse wechseln, musst du zusätzlich zu dem bramssattel und der scheibe felgen und schalthebel neu aufrüsten (weil schalt-brems-einheit)

beim analog sparste dir die felgen und eventuell scheiben (weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau: brauchste auch ne neue gabel?), bremshebel und schalthebel musste dir trotzdem neu kaufen, da das auch diese blöde einheit ist und halt beides mechanischer natur... ich würde mich da nicht in eine sparte stecken wollen, gute v-brakes sind ein traum, genau wie schöne scheibenbremsen. und bei beiden sachen gibts viel schund. 

aber ich muss sagen, ich bin mit meinem analog, bis auf die pedalen und die schalthebel, vollkommen zufrieden! fährt sich gut und zum stehen kommt man auch fix, ja trotz mechanischer scheibenbremsen - kaum zu glauben, was?!


----------



## 848Treiber (15. August 2010)

Das hab ich mir eben auch gedacht dasses vom Analog einfacher ist auf Hydr. Scheibenbremsen mal zu wechslen als vom Aim da man hier noch mehr investieren muss. 

Und mir gings eben um genau dass was du geschrieben hast, nämlich Erfahrungsberichte mit den Bremsen des Analog. Und so wie du schreibst werden die für mich denk ich auch ausreichend sein dann. Ich fahr nämlich auch nur etwas Straße ansonsten halt einfach hier bisschen durchn Wald heizen, keine mords Downhillaktionen oder ähnliches. Zwar auch mal bei schlechtem aber größtenteils bei gutem Wetter. 

Also denk ich bin ich mit dem Analog jetz zu Anfang gut beraten und aufrüsten kann man ja dann teilemäßig immernoch.


----------



## tonesen (15. August 2010)

ich fahr auch viel straße aber auch sau gerne durchn modder im wald. kein probleme bisher.
gut, wenns um bremsen geht wird da eigentlich so ziemlich jede bremse taugen 

guck mal wie viel dir n laufradsatz mit scheibenbremse kosten würde und ob das die preisdifferenz aus aim und analog ausmachen würde. vll biste ja so sogar kostengünstiger am start, weil die laufradsätze des analog sind doch arg schwer, aber gut, beim aim sinds glaub ich fast die selben.

nur mal zur preisinfo: neues cube analog 2010 gibts bei mhw-bikes für 489 euro (ja steht für 512 euro da, aber musst da ma anrufen   - geben gut rabatt.

hör dich aber noch ein wenig um, lass dich ein wenig beraten und fahr beide mal.
lass dir nur nix aufschwatzen. und ein kleiner tipp: wenn jemand dir sagt: "v-brakes sind eh *******" oder jemand dir bei etwas nur nachteile nennen kann, taugt der vll nicht sehr viel


----------



## 848Treiber (15. August 2010)

Das Aim bin ich schonmal gefahren hier beim Cube Händler im nächsten Kaff hab auch schonmal gefragt für wieviel er mir das Analog besorgen könnte was ich da zahlen müsste usw. also würde mir teurer kommen als bei MHW Bikes. 

Da sag ich schonmal danke für den Tip mit dem Anrufen. Da Frag ich morgen einfach mal nach ob das auch günstiger geht. Da ist nämlich momentan die Aktion mit der XT Schaltung die ich meinte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonesen (15. August 2010)

also der händler hier in berlin konnte mir das aim 210 für 389 vermachen soweit ich mich erinnere. mehr ging angeblich nicht.

bei mhw haben die echt n guten preis, den hab ich online nirgends gesehen (und hier in berlin auch nicht). sie sagten mir die habens auf lager, 2h später kam ne mail, dass das doch nciht stimmt und ich 2 wochen warten müsse... fand ich relativ unverschämt, aber ich fand den umstand jetzt noch zu warten nur halb so wild. nur so zu meiner erfahrung.

ick wünsch dir viel spaß und ersteinmal erfolg beim jagen


----------



## Quator94 (15. August 2010)

Ich kann dir das Analog auch nur empfehlen  Hab meins ebenfalls beim MHW für 479 Euro bekommen. Mit XT-Schaltwerk versteht sich. Das Cube wurde von MHW komplett zusammengebaut und alle Schrauben wurden festgezogen. Ausnahme Pedale, Lenker und Vordereifen.
Fahren tut es sich wirklich prima, mit der Bremse habe ich auch keine Probleme, dafür mit der Gabel... Aber eigentlich ist sie auch ausreichend.
Nach 3000 Km hatte ich bisher keinerlei Defekte


----------



## 848Treiber (15. August 2010)

Haben die von MHW auch gleich alles richitg eingestellt oder musstest noch was dran machen? Schaltung, Bremsen etc.?


----------



## tonesen (15. August 2010)

is alles fahrfertig eingestellt. musst nur noch deine sattelhöhe ausprobieren


----------



## 848Treiber (16. August 2010)

So ich dachte ich meld mich nochmal hier um zu Posten wie alles ausgegangen ist und ich hoffe ich werde nicht von den Analog besitzern gestienigt....

War heute bei nem anderen Cube Shop in der nähe nochmal weil ich mir da das Analog anschaun bzw. einen Preis vorschlagen lassen wollte aber hab jetz ein anderes genommen weil ich ein wie ich finde wirklich gutes Angebot bekommen hab. 

Gezahlt hab ich 580 Euro und ja dann lass ich einfach mal ein Qualitativ schlechtes Handybild sprechen


----------



## tonesen (16. August 2010)

848Treiber schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich werde nicht von den Analog besitzern gestienigt....



ich hoffe du bekommst hämorrhoiden auf dem sattel 
nee quatsch... is doch kein problem, hätte ich das geld gehabt, hätte ich mir auch ein anderes cube geholt  hoffe du hast viel spaß damit
(die pedale sind trotzdem die selben scheißdinger )


----------



## 848Treiber (16. August 2010)

Ja stimmt, muss aber sagen bei der Probefahrt haben die mich nicht gestört, aber vll. kommt dass dann im Gelände noch...

Naja 600 war meine absolute Schmerzgrenze und von daher hab ich bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen. Wobei ich sagen muss dass mir die Black'n'Grey Lackierung vom Analog trotzdem besser gefällt


----------



## tonesen (19. August 2010)

so, hier mal mein analog mit den m540 pedalen und dem xt-schaltwerk. ich mags einfach


----------



## Quator94 (19. August 2010)

Hatte gestern einen miesen Sturz, bin in einer Kurve ausgerutscht  Zu meiner Verteidigung es hat zuvor die ganze Nacht geregnet und die Strecke führte mich über eine kleine Holzbrücken. 
Mir ist nichts passiert, allerdings wurde mein Sattel ziemlich heftig aufgeschlitzt. Und so ein Teil das die Bremsleitung am Hinterbau festhält hab ich dabei verloren. 
Wisst ihr wo ich die Teile herbekomme und wie teuer das wird?


----------



## trek 6500 (21. August 2010)

in jedem radladen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (21. August 2010)

Also ich habe DEN Sattel bisher noch nicht bei meinem Lokalen entdecken können


----------



## easyraider (24. August 2010)

ich dachte ich stell mal nen paar bilder rein damit hier wieder was los is 
bilder sind von heute, perfektes wetter um das cube rauszulassen


----------



## Fabs1991 (1. September 2010)

easyraider schrieb:


> Ich hab hinten schon den zweiten nobby nic drauf...vorne folgt die woche wahrscheinlich auch ein nn brauch vorne mehr grip...



Guten Tag Cube User!
Hab grad dein Eintrag gelesen und da ich auch über n Reifenwechsel nachdenke wollt ich mal fragen ob du mit dem Nobby Nic zufrieden bist? und was ihr vom Fat Albert haltet, denn den hab ich momentan aufm Radar...
MfG Fabs


----------



## easyraider (1. September 2010)

Also ich bin total zufrieden mit dem nn,mit dem fat albert hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt...hab den nn 2.25er hinten und der passt super,größer könnte eng werden...

Bin gestern das kona cadabra gefahren....kann nur sagen der wahnsinn,mega vortrieb und bergab ein knaller!

Werde mir wenn ich genug gespart habe definitiv ein fully kaufen...
es wird wohl ein giant werden oder das kona 


Grüße


----------



## Fabs1991 (1. September 2010)

easyraider schrieb:


> Also ich bin total zufrieden mit dem nn,mit dem fat albert hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt...hab den nn 2.25er hinten und der passt super,größer könnte eng werden...
> 
> Bin gestern das kona cadabra gefahren....kann nur sagen der wahnsinn,mega vortrieb und bergab ein knaller!
> 
> ...



Alles klar danke für die schnelle Antwort...
Ich finde der Smarte Sam rutscht einfach zu schnell in Kurven weg... aber ich hab auch nocht nicht mit dem Reifendruck experimentiert... soll ja auch viel ausmachen. 

Sieht bei mir genauso aus... wollte mir eigentlich direkt n Fully kaufen aber bevor ich dann mit nem 2-4000 Bike am Trail stehe und nichts kann hab ich mir erstmal n Analog gekauft um zu Trainieren und zu Üben...

MfG Fabs


----------



## downhillerkarl (1. September 2010)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir genauso aus... wollte mir eigentlich direkt n Fully kaufen aber bevor ich dann mit nem 2-4000 Bike am Trail stehe und nichts kann hab ich mir erstmal n Analog gekauft um zu Trainieren und zu Üben...
> 
> MfG Fabs


  genau so wirds gemacht, ich hab auch mit nem Analog angefangen und steh etzt kurz vorm Demo

PS: kanns sein das ma in svz schon mal kurz kommuniziert hat?
Ich fuhr/fahr auch Nobby Nic und kann nich klagen
obs ein Fat Albert an so nem Rad bringt aber warum  nich? 2.4er hinten könnte eng werden vorne müssts gehen


----------



## easyraider (1. September 2010)

Ja der ss hat nich wirklich viel grip...also tausche ihn gegen einen nobby nic evo 2.25


Ich steh mittlerweile vor trails und frage mich ob das analog das überlebt,
bisher alles gut gegangen: -)

Habe so 2000 für ein neues bike eingeplant,das is meine schmerzgrenze und irgendwann hörts auch auf...ich mein 2000!!! Das is ne menge holz für ein unmotorisiertes fahrzeug mit zwei rädern: -)

Schön wenn mans "hat" aber ich "habs" nich: -)

Grüße


----------



## downhillerkarl (1. September 2010)

easyraider schrieb:


> Habe so 2000 für ein neues bike eingeplant,das is meine schmerzgrenze und irgendwann hörts auch auf...ich mein 2000!!! Das is ne menge holz für ein unmotorisiertes fahrzeug mit zwei rädern: -)
> 
> Schön wenn mans "hat" aber ich "habs" nich: -)
> 
> Grüße



für 2.000 gibts auch schon ein Big Bike. In der aktuellen Freeride haben sie 11 Stück getestet.
- Bergamont Straitline 7.0 -> 2.199
- YT Industries Tues DH -> 2099

Noch hab ichs auch nich noch wird gespart, doch bis zm Liefertermin im April/Mai hab ichs dann zamm


----------



## downhillerkarl (1. September 2010)

das was recht aktuelles eigentlich und das Rad hält eig. recht viel aus, zumindest der Rahmen von einer gebrochenen XCM kommt demnächst noch ein Bild






hier noch was vom letzen Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabs1991 (1. September 2010)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> genau so wirds gemacht, ich hab auch mit nem Analog angefangen und steh etzt kurz vorm Demo
> 
> PS: kanns sein das ma in svz schon mal kurz kommuniziert hat?
> Ich fuhr/fahr auch Nobby Nic und kann nich klagen
> obs ein Fat Albert an so nem Rad bringt aber warum  nich? 2.4er hinten könnte eng werden vorne müssts gehen



fat albert gibts aber auch als 2.25er ausführung...
ja kann gut sein wenn du der jenige bist der mein bike und den bock meines kollegen kritisiert hast


----------



## easyraider (1. September 2010)

Sehe ich da tatsächlich ständer an den cubes?


----------



## downhillerkarl (1. September 2010)

easyraider schrieb:


> Sehe ich da tatsächlich ständer an den cubes?



ja die warn mal drann 
sin aber schon seit gut nem halben Jahr vom Bike verbannt, weil wenn man doch ma schnell nen Abstecher in Wald macht is halt doof, Stadtrad hin oder her (is ja nur ein Analog, dem kann mans verzeihen)


----------



## downhillerkarl (1. September 2010)

hab von heute noch 2 Bilder als ich wieder zurück ins dorf war











hoffe man erkennt es das es ohne Ständer ist


----------



## easyraider (2. September 2010)

du kaufst dir tatsÃ¤chlich ein Specialized Demo 8 I ? heftiges teil! 200mm vorne und hinten das is ne ansage und muss man erstmal brauchen 

â¬3.199,00 neupreis!mehr sag ich dazu nich!

hab mal das gewicht gegoogelt... 19kg is schon nich ohne!!

die bikes du du mir vorschlÃ¤gst sind ja DH bikes ich bin ja eher auf der suche nach nem
AM bike... zb.:
Kona Cadabra

Giant Trance X1


das problem is das es in der preisklasse von 2000â¬ glaube ich ne menge guter bikes gibt!
wenn jemand noch nen tipp hat wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen davon zuhÃ¶ren...


grÃ¼sse!




http://www.boardx.de/specialized-demo-downhill-bike-2010-blackwhite-p-35094.html?language=de


----------



## downhillerkarl (2. September 2010)

joar, des bike hat hinten und vorne 200mm wiegt aber bloß 17kg, da der 2011er Rahmen komplett überarbeitet wurde und kostet dafür 200 pipen mehr

nuja ich dreh dann mal noch eine Feierabendrunde mitm dem AMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillerkarl (19. September 2010)

hat sich schon mal jemand von euch die neue seite von cube angeschaut?
die Bikes sind ja mal wieder hammer Durchgestylt
da würde man gerne sein altes gegen ein 2011er tauschen...


----------



## JimPanseFFM (30. Oktober 2010)

Ei Servus...

ich bin der Neue hier!

Hab auch ein Cube Analog 2010 und teste seit ein paar Wochen ausgiebig. Was mir so aufgefallen ist- die Bremsen sind nicht der Hit, bremsen aber :-D allerdings hab ich das Gefühl das ganze Teil wäre etwas schwammig beim fahrn?!? Ist das noch jemandem aufgefallen oder bilde ich mir das ein? Ist's die (miese) Federgabel? Würde gern bald Bremse und Gabel ersetzen, was würdet ihr empfehlen? Bremse um 200 und Gabel um 300 würd ich ausgeben....

Vielen Dank und Grüsse aus FFM

Jim


----------



## Fabs1991 (1. November 2010)

JimPanseFFM schrieb:


> Ei Servus...
> 
> ich bin der Neue hier!
> 
> ...




Grüß dich Jim,
Ich hab seid nem halben Jahr das 2010er Cube Analog und bin soweit ganz zufrieden. Die Bremsen sind wirklich nicht der hit, hätte besser noch n halbes Jahr gewartet, denn das 2011er Cube Analog ist zwar rund 70 Teurer (599), aber hat dafür Hydraulische Scheibenbremsen und ne bessere Schaltung. Das Bike fährt meiner Meinung aber nicht schwammig. Die Bremsen sind nach nem halben Jahr dauerbelastung noch schlechter geworden, muss sie langsam mal nachziehen (Hoffe das bringt was). Womit ich wirklich sehr unzufrieden bin ist die Schaltung. Mag gut sein das ich die zu hart ran nehme, aber ich mein es ist ja schließlich ein "Sportgerät" und muss meiner meinung auch die Belastung aushalten.

Hab auch ne Frage...
Nach dem letzten Ride sitzt mein Hinterrad nicht mehr Fest, hab zwar die Zwinge fest aber das Rad wackelt trozdem. Jemand ne Ahnung was es sein kann oder wie ich es beheben könnte?

Gruß Fabs


----------



## JimPanseFFM (2. November 2010)

Hey Fabs,

darf ich ma fragen wie schwer du bist? ich wieg 85kg, vielleicht iss die gabel ja deswegen etwas zu weich für mich... die Bremsen werd ich definitif ersetzen- mit der schaltung hatt ich auch schon so meine bedenken.. hackt manchmal ganz schön... zum thema hinterrad kann ich nur sagen- wenn ich stehe und die hinterbremse angezogen hab, dann knackst das öfter mal merkwürdig ?!? zieh ich die bremse dann aber voll durch isses weg....

Lg aus FFM


----------



## Fabs1991 (2. November 2010)

JimPanseFFM schrieb:


> Hey Fabs,
> 
> darf ich ma fragen wie schwer du bist? ich wieg 85kg, vielleicht iss die gabel ja deswegen etwas zu weich für mich... die Bremsen werd ich definitif ersetzen- mit der schaltung hatt ich auch schon so meine bedenken.. hackt manchmal ganz schön... zum thema hinterrad kann ich nur sagen- wenn ich stehe und die hinterbremse angezogen hab, dann knackst das öfter mal merkwürdig ?!? zieh ich die bremse dann aber voll durch isses weg....
> 
> Lg aus FFM



wiege ca. 80kg.... 
ich mein ja nur... wenn du 500euro für bremsen und gabel ausgeben willst kannst du dir direkt für 7-800 n bike holen wo direkt n komplett verbessertes set up dran ist.


----------



## JimPanseFFM (3. November 2010)

mein plan war eigentlich das bike nach und nach mit besseren komponenten auszustatten... und der rahmen iss ja glaubich gar nich ma schlecht....


----------



## downhillerkarl (3. November 2010)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Frage...
> Nach dem letzten Ride sitzt mein Hinterrad nicht mehr Fest, hab zwar die Zwinge fest aber das Rad wackelt trozdem. Jemand ne Ahnung was es sein kann oder wie ich es beheben könnte?
> Gruß Fabs



Gibst etzt nicht viele Infos, aber als erstes würde ich mal vermuten das deine Nabe möglichweiße spiel hat, also die am besten mal überprüfen und ggf Nachziehen oder auswechseln
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist das deine Speichen extrem locker ist und so das ganze Laufrad instabiel ist und Spiel hat, halt ich aber für eher Unwarscheinlich.


----------



## Fabs1991 (3. November 2010)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> Gibst etzt nicht viele Infos, aber als erstes würde ich mal vermuten das deine Nabe möglichweiße spiel hat, also die am besten mal überprüfen und ggf Nachziehen oder auswechseln
> Eine andere Möglichkeit ist das deine Speichen extrem locker ist und so das ganze Laufrad instabiel ist und Spiel hat, halt ich aber für eher Unwarscheinlich.



schon behoben 
danke


----------



## downhillerkarl (6. November 2010)

was war es denn?


----------



## Fabs1991 (10. November 2010)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> was war es denn?



muttern an der narbe waren locker, hatte spiel und daher war das komplette laufrad unstabil und hat gewackelt...
einfach festgezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabs1991 (17. Dezember 2010)

Grüßt euch Analog Fahrer,

War gestern im Schnee ne Runde Biken, nach ner halben Stunde waren die Ritzel meiner Schaltung so vereißt, das die Kette dauernd gesprungen ist  wieder ein schwachpunkt des Cube Analog nehm ich an!? 

MfG Fabs


----------



## downhillerkarl (17. Dezember 2010)

würd ich etzt net sagen, die Schaltkomponenten sind ja eigentlich von Shimano und haben erst mal nix mit CUBE zu tun


----------



## Fabs1991 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hast Recht, dann bezieh ich das auf die Schaltung, die ist eh nicht der knaller :/
Nächstes Jahr bekomme ich das Fritzz oder das Hanzz, bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, freu mich aber schon tierisch drauf! 

Ride on!


----------



## Funko (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
bin durch Zufall auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen und habe mich in diesem Zusammenhang direkt mal hier im Forum registriert! 

Ich habe eine Frage. Es geht um mein Analog (2009er Model, Disc, 18") Meine Gabel ist Schrott und ich hätte die Möglichkeit von einem Bekannten relativ günstig einer der beiden folgenden Gabeln zu ergattern:

Rock Shox Recon 351 26" U-Turn
Maß: 1 1/8" Alu-Schaft ohne Gewinde, 265 mm

Rock Shox Tora 302 26" U-Turn TurnKey mit PopLoc
Maß: 1 1/8" Alu-Schaft ohne Gewinde, 265 mm

Jetzt meine Frage: welche soll ich nehmen? passt alles? kann ich die ohne weiteres verbauen? worauf sollte geachtet werden? ...Fragen über Fragen

Wäre über jegliche Hilfe Dankbar ! 
THX


----------



## downhillerkarl (25. Januar 2011)

ja sollte eigentlich passen, solange der Federweg bei um den 100mm bleibt
falls sie schon einemal eingebaut wurde, musst du halt mal schauen ob das Steuerrohr noch lang genug ist


http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...tool-time-episode-1-steuersatz-gabel-einbauen

da steht alles zum einbauen ab 4:20 ungefähr geht es um den Gabeleinbau


----------



## Funko (26. Januar 2011)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> ja sollte eigentlich passen, solange der Federweg bei um den 100mm bleibt
> falls sie schon einemal eingebaut wurde, musst du halt mal schauen ob das Steuerrohr noch lang genug ist
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,
vielen Dank für die Infos und den Tip mit dem Video!

Welche von beiden sollte ich denn eher nehmen ? Ist teurer immer = besser? 

Und, ist diese Ahead-Kralle im Lieferumfang einer neuen Gabel enthalten oder muss ich sie extra kaufen?

grüße


----------



## downhillerkarl (26. Januar 2011)

ne extra kaufen, und am besten auch so ein Einschlagwerkzeug (geht auch ohne, aber verdammt schwer, ohne übung, die kralle gerade rein zu bekommen).
teurer immer besser? -> muss nicht sein, 
zu den Gabeln kann ich nicht viel sagen, da gibts hier aber andere Threads


----------



## Fabs1991 (26. Januar 2011)

Hey!
Ich war heute mal wieder ne Runde mit meinem Analog unterwegs, danach hab ich es mit Hochdruck gereinigt... aus versehen bin ich mit dem Strahl kurz über die Federgabel und jetzt ist sie viel härter, bzw. dämpft nicht mehr so gut hab ich das Gefühl. Hab schon gehört das die Gabel dadurch kaputt gehen kann... ist dies nun der Fall? Kann man was dagegen tun oder kann ich die jetzt in die Tonne drücken?

Außerdem: Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie hoch der Reifendruck sein sollte, bzw. wie er Optimal wäre?

LG, Fabs
Ride on


----------



## downhillerkarl (26. Januar 2011)

Gabel ist meiner Meinung nach nicht kaputt, erklärung kommt morgen oder am Wochenende. 
Reifendruck nach gefühl zwischen 2,5 und 4 im Gelände a weng weniger, auf Teer mehr( Rollwiderstand sinkt)  und wenn man viele Sprünge hat, dann darfs auch mehr als 2,5 sein (durchsläge vermeiden) 
im Wald würd ich jetzt so 3-3,5 bar sagen je nach Einsatzzweck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabs1991 (26. Januar 2011)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> im Wald würd ich jetzt so 3-3,5 bar sagen je nach Einsatzzweck



Einsetzzweck: Kleine Sprünge, schmale steile Wurzelpassagen (aber eher mit angezogener Hinterbremse runterschlittern)

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Januar 2011)

Taste dich so weit wie möglich nach unten, wenn du Durchschlääge bekommst oder das Gefühl hast, schwammig unterwegs zu sein, einfach ein bisschen mehr rein.


Von den vorgeschlagenen Gabeln würd ich Dir die Recon empfehlen, hat als Federmedium Luft und ist dadurch besser einstellbar als die Tora und bedeutend leichter. Poste doch mal deinen preislichen Rahmen, eventuell ist ja noch eine bessere Gabel drin, aktuell stehen die Angebote wegen Saisonwechsel nicht schlecht...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Fabs1991 (29. Januar 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Taste dich so weit wie möglich nach unten, wenn du Durchschlääge bekommst oder das Gefühl hast, schwammig unterwegs zu sein, einfach ein bisschen mehr rein.
> 
> 
> Von den vorgeschlagenen Gabeln würd ich Dir die Recon empfehlen, hat als Federmedium Luft und ist dadurch besser einstellbar als die Tora und bedeutend leichter. Poste doch mal deinen preislichen Rahmen, eventuell ist ja noch eine bessere Gabel drin, aktuell stehen die Angebote wegen Saisonwechsel nicht schlecht...
> ...



Da ich das Bike eh totfahren werde wär meine maximale schmerzgrenze 150euro. Ich denke mal da bekommt man nicht viel für oder? Ich war heute nochmal unterwegs, ich kann es schlecht einschätzen aber nachwievor hab ich das Gefühl das die Gabel zwar einsinkt aber nicht wieder hochkommt solange Gewicht drauf ist. Sprich wenn ich das Vorderrad kurz vom untergrund Hebe fährt sie wieder aus. Strange... aber im großen und ganzen ging es heute ganz gut, so weit man mit dem Analog gut fahren kann^^ 

Danke für die Antwort,
Fabs


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Januar 2011)

Wie stark federt sie denn ein bevor sie nicht mehr hochkommt? Klingt als ob die Feder zu weich ist. Welche Gabel ist jetzt verbaut, die Dart3 oder eine von Suntour? Denke mal du brauchst auch Aufnahmen für V-Brakes?

Wie lange willst du denn das Bike noch fahren? Ein Unterschied ist schon deutlich zu merken bei Umstieg bsp. auf eine Reba, da merkt man erstmal was es bedeutet eine FEDERgabel im Bike verbaut zu haben 

Eine neue Reba (Dual - Air) müsste für um die ~220, eine Recon (Solo - Air) für ~ 170 drin sein. Gebraucht siehts natürlich besser aus.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## downhillerkarl (30. Januar 2011)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> Hey!
> danach hab ich es mit Hochdruck gereinigt... aus versehen bin ich mit dem Strahl kurz über die Federgabel und jetzt ist sie viel härter, bzw. dämpft nicht mehr so gut hab ich das Gefühl. Kann man was dagegen tun oder kann ich die jetzt in die Tonne drücken?



Also erst mal kurz zum Prinzip/Aufbau der Gabel:

Explosinszeichnung: 
http://preview.srsuntour-cycling.co...sions2011/SF11-XCM-V3-DS-PM-26-80&100&120.pdf

Deine Standrohre werden durch die Gleitbuchsen(2b in der Zeichnung) geführt und die Tauchrohre bewegen sich so auf und ab. Damit das alles schön fluffig flutscht ist da Fett oder irgend ein anderes Schmiermittel dazwischen.
Wenn du jetzt undichte Dichtungen hast oder eben durch den Hochruckreiniger Wasser in die Gabel laufen kann, wird das Fett nach unten transportiert und die Gabel wird hart, da die Reibung zu groß wird.

Problembehebung:
Teilweise kann mit mehrmaligem ein- und ausfedern wieder Fett zwischen Gleitbuschsen und Standrohren transportiert werden, wenn das nicht funktioniert einfach Gabel zerlegen, gleich mal Gabelservice machen wenn man schon dabei ist und alles wieder ordentlich einfetten.



Hatte das Problem auch schon öfters, nach dem Fetten is alles wieder ordentlich geflutscht


----------



## Fabs1991 (30. Januar 2011)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> Also erst mal kurz zum Prinzip/Aufbau der Gabel:
> 
> Explosinszeichnung:
> http://preview.srsuntour-cycling.co...sions2011/SF11-XCM-V3-DS-PM-26-80&100&120.pdf
> ...



Danke dir! alles wieder in ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabs1991 (31. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs mit n paar geilen Analog Bildern? lange nichts mehr gesehen! ...


----------



## downhillerkarl (31. Januar 2011)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit n paar geilen Analog Bildern? lange nichts mehr gesehen! ...


----------



## downhillerkarl (31. Januar 2011)

Aus langeweile entstanden
Mir fällt grad auf ich hab ja noch keine Schneebilder


----------



## Fabs1991 (1. Februar 2011)

Wie bekommt ihr das so Groß hin?
hab nur son kleines Miniaturbild hochladen können...

downhillerkarl: was ist das denn fürne Gabel? sieht viel länger aus als bei mir...

Ride on, Fabs


----------



## downhillerkarl (2. Februar 2011)

ist auch doppelt so lang als bei dir
Standrohre schaun da 200mm raus

Casting is nicht festgeschraubt, sondern die Standrohre nur gard so reingesteckt, halt ein Schowbild, hatte die Gabel eh grad zerlegt gehabt, da hab ich mir gedacht des mach ich mal fix

eig sins auch nur 100 wenn sie zusammen gebaut ist.


----------



## Fabs1991 (3. Februar 2011)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> ist auch doppelt so lang als bei dir
> Standrohre schaun da 200mm raus
> 
> Casting is nicht festgeschraubt, sondern die Standrohre nur gard so reingesteckt, halt ein Schowbild, hatte die Gabel eh grad zerlegt gehabt, da hab ich mir gedacht des mach ich mal fix
> ...



Du schlawiner!


----------



## Quator94 (15. Februar 2011)

Hier ist ja doch noch was los 

Hab gestern mal aus langerweile etwas gebastelt...


----------



## Regensbiker (15. Februar 2011)

Ich bin nun auch stolzer Cube Analog Besitzer und super zufrieden mit dem Bike. 

Hier liest man ja oft, dass man unter 1.000 EUR nichts ordentliches bekommt aber das Analog ist doch schon recht ordentlich und auch mein Bikehändler meinte, dass man damit schon gut was anfangen kann.

Wollte jetzt mal eure Erfahrungen hören. Was hält es denn aus? Ich will jetzt nichts extremes damit anstellen aber mal ordentlich durch den Wald fetzen ohne riesen Sprünge müssten ja locker drin sein oder?!


----------



## Quator94 (15. Februar 2011)

Bin auch relativ zurfrieden, würde aber wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte trotzdem was teureres kaufen. Habe irgendwie Blut geleckt 

Hier mal ein Bild von jemanden anderes aus dem Forum, er fährt ein Acid, welches ja quasi Baugleich mit dem Analog ist 

http://www.ebiketester24.de/


----------



## downhillerkarl (15. Februar 2011)

Fürn Anfang wenn man nix großen machen will, sicher ein Top Bike, keine Frage.
Auch ein paar Sprünge und so sind möglich, sollten aber nicht zu heftig sein

Wenn du dann auch Blut leckst, so wie die meisten eig, ist es trotzdem eine gute Entscheidung gewesen ein "minderwertiges" Bike gefahren zu sein, da dies mehr Fahrtechnik von einem verlangt als ein DH-Bike, da das duch den Federweg mehr Fahrfehler verzeiht.

Fürn Anfang also ein Top Bike, du wirst dann schon mit der Zeit merken wenn das Bike an seine Grenzen kommt

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (15. Februar 2011)

Du fährst doch auch einige härtere Trails mit dem Analog, hast du dafür noch irgendwas verändert?

http://www.ebiketester24.de/


----------



## downhillerkarl (16. Februar 2011)

ich?

ne hab nix weiter geändert, andre Pedale halt, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen
und dann halt andre Reifen.

Das Rad ist jetzt aber leider auch ziemlich am Arsch
brauche:
- neue Gabel, die eine Gleitbuchse ist locker und hält nicht mehr
- neuen LRS, Naben haben extremes Spiel und laufen nicht mehr ganz rund
- Tretlager knackt


----------



## Regensbiker (24. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Bike. Habe gelesen, dass die Hayes ein bisschen brauchen bis sie perfekt passen und hin und wieder schleifen sie mal aber das geht meist schnell weg und bin bisher auch erst 100km gefahren.

aber sonst ist das Bike super und perfekt zum Einstieg, wie ich finde!


----------



## Quator94 (24. Februar 2011)

Du scheinst hier wohl der erste mit dem 2011er Model zu sein.

Wenn du magst kannst du uns ja demnächst einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben


----------



## downhillerkarl (25. Februar 2011)

was ist denn jetzt los?
2011er Modell mit Hydraulischen Scheiben?


----------



## Quator94 (25. Februar 2011)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt los?
> 2011er Modell mit Hydraulischen Scheiben?



Jo, das 2008 hatte sogar noch V-Brakes, denke mal 2012 oder 2013 wird das Aim auch hydraulisch bremsen. 

Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder richtig warm, kann es kaum noch erwarten wieder vernünftig zu biken


----------



## downhillerkarl (25. Februar 2011)

kann ich so bestätigen mein 2008er hat noch V-Brakes
ich war heut mal wieder im Wald, und musste leider feststellen, das man uns über den Winter unsre Brücke übern Bach "geklaut" hat


----------



## Fabs1991 (25. Februar 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Jo, das 2008 hatte sogar noch V-Brakes, denke mal 2012 oder 2013 wird das Aim auch hydraulisch bremsen.
> 
> Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder richtig warm, kann es kaum noch erwarten wieder vernünftig zu biken



Das ist doch mal ein Wort! Genau meine Meinung.
Hätte lieber ein halbes Jahr gewartet... dann hätte ich mir direkt das 2011er Modell geholt. 

Ride on! 
Fabs


----------



## Regensbiker (25. Februar 2011)

Ich werde gerne meine Erfahrungen posten. 
Bisher bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Fährt sich super.

Wie lange dauert es dann bis die Bremsen sich eingefahren haben? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit den Hayes ? Hin und wieder schleifen sie kurz was aber nach ner Minute wieder weg ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (25. Februar 2011)

Mit den Hayes habe ich keine Erfahrung, allerdings könntest du mal versuchen den Bremssattel neu auszurichten, um dem Schleifen entgegen zuwirken


----------



## Regensbiker (25. Februar 2011)

Es sitzt perfekt mittig und schleift auch normal nicht 
Weiss auch nicht wieso es manchmal dann passiert. Ist auch dann sofort nach 1 Minute wieder ok.
Es ist auch wirklich fest angezogen, sodass sich nichts verschieben kann eigtl.


----------



## Quator94 (25. Februar 2011)

Hier nochmal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Würfel


----------



## Milan0 (28. Februar 2011)

> Weiss auch nicht wieso es manchmal dann passiert



nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. Scheibenbremsen "schleifen" und "klingeln" halt einfach ab und zu.

So lange es nicht die ganze Zeit ist, wirst du dich daran gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## Regensbiker (28. Februar 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> nicht weiter drüber nachdenken. Scheibenbremsen "schleifen" und "klingeln" halt einfach ab und zu.
> 
> So lange es nicht die ganze Zeit ist, wirst du dich daran gewöhnen müssen.


 
Ok super. Vielen dank für die Info!!


----------



## Just-in (7. März 2011)

Hi,

@ Regensbiker:

Deine Bilder sind wirklich gut geworden schönes Fahrrad!
Die Griffe passen perfekt, aber wie hast du die daran gegrigt? Ist unter den Gummigriffen, die drauf sind wenn man das Fahrrad neu kauft, schon ein Gewinde zum festschrauben? Oder gabs das bei der 2010er Version ganz normal schon dazu?

Und die nächste Frage  -> Deine Speichen
Sieht super aus waren die von Anfang an schon daran?
Könnte man sich diese "Röllchen" die um die Speichen kommen auch so kaufen?

Viele Grüße

Justin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (11. März 2011)

Regensbiker hat doch die ganz normalen Cubegriffe und was für Röllchen siehst du da?


----------



## Just-in (11. März 2011)

Hey,

von diesem Jahr die Cube Griffe sehen anders aus!

Röllchen  ist vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt aber ich meine die Abschnitte an den Speichen die besonders leuchten wegen dem Fotoblitz.
Die gibt es nämlich auch nicht am Analog von 2011.

gruß


----------



## Milan0 (11. März 2011)

das sind ganz normale Speichenreflektoren, hat nichts mit CUBE oder sonst einer Marke zu tun.


----------



## Quator94 (12. März 2011)

Achso, das ist aber mein Bike 

Für die Schraubgriffe benötigst du keinen extra Lenker, die werden einfach raufgeschoben und dann mit jeweils 2 Schrauben befestigt. 

Und die Speichenreflektoren bekommst du in jedem Fahrradladen


----------



## Funko (31. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne neue Pedale ans Analog schrauben. Hat jemand nen guten Tip/Empfehlung!? Muss ich irgendetwas beachten?

Was haltet Ihr von den NC-17  STD II

http://www.hibike.de/produkt/4aca33a49cc48cd66cce8fbd58c31189/NC-17 STD II Pro Plattform.html

Grüße


----------



## Fabs1991 (31. März 2011)

Funko schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne neue Pedale ans Analog schrauben. Hat jemand nen guten Tip/Empfehlung!? Muss ich irgendetwas beachten?
> 
> ...



Hi,
Finde die Pedalen cool, meine sehen fast genauso aus... nimmst dir einfach den passenden Maulschlüssel und legst los. Brauchst nichts besonderes zu beachten, außer das die Pedalen fest sitzen.

LG Fabs


----------



## Stan_Ef (1. April 2011)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Finde die Pedalen cool, meine sehen fast genauso aus... nimmst dir einfach den passenden Maulschlüssel und legst los. Brauchst nichts besonderes zu beachten, außer das die Pedalen fest sitzen.
> 
> LG Fabs



Öhm, aber eine Seite hat rechts-Gewinde, die andere links-Gewinde.

Sollte doch schon erwähnt werden....


----------



## Fabs1991 (1. April 2011)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Öhm, aber eine Seite hat rechts-Gewinde, die andere links-Gewinde.
> 
> Sollte doch schon erwähnt werden....



Gut, aber das müsste man doch schon selber merken wenns nicht weiter geht... ist ja kein Akt


----------



## Funko (3. April 2011)

Hey,

danke für Eure Antworten!
Pedale sind bestellt.......


----------



## Regensbiker (7. April 2011)

Mal ne Frage an die anderen Analog-Fahrer.
Ich habe das 2011er Modell und wollte wissen, wieviel das Teil so aushält?

Ich bin 90KG schwer. Fahre Waldwege und auch mal härteres Gelände aber keine Sprünge. Bisher steckt das Bike es auch ordentlich weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillerkarl (9. April 2011)

Was verstehst du unter "härteres Gelände"?
Das Analog macht eigentlich recht viel mit
Ich hab meins jetzt seit gut 3 Jahren und habe es nich wirklich geschont und es fährt noch recht gut

Hier mal wieder ein paar neue Bilder, war heut mal die neue Gabel testen:


----------



## soapMTB (10. April 2011)

Servus,
ich habe die Möglichkeit, günstig eine gebrauchte Rock Shox Recon zu erwerben.
Das Problem ist, dass am Cube die Suntour mit 100mm Federweg verbaut ist. Die Recon hat aber einen Federweg von 130mm. 
Jetzt habe ich schon häufiger hier im Forum gelesen, dass bei bestimmten MTBs die Geometrie des Rahmens "zerstört" wird, wenn man Gabeln mit zu großen bzw. niedrigen Federweg verbaut. 

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das beim Analog ebenso der Fall ist, oder ob man bedenkenlos die Recon gegen die Suntour austauschen kann?

Gruß


----------



## downhillerkarl (10. April 2011)

ich würds nicht machen
der Rahmen ist für 100mm ausgelegt, wenn du jetzt ne längere Gabel einbaust wirken ganz andere Kräfte auf den Rahmen.
Über länger gesehn wird dir der Rahmen brechen
Kannst sie ja wenn möglich auf 100mm Traveln, die Gabel.


----------



## Funko (10. April 2011)

So, hier mal ein Photo von meinem ANALOG ! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Quator94 (10. April 2011)

Und hier nochmal mein Mountainbike in seiner ganzen Pracht


----------



## invalid (15. April 2011)

Heute konnte ich endlich mein Analog Disc in Empfang nehmen. Entgegen der Serie hab ich noch Big Apple Reifen aufziehen lassen und gleich Atomlab GI Red Pedale genommen - der Rest ist vorerst Serie.










Sorry für die Quali, aber das einzige was am HTC Desire nicht so die Wucht ist, ist die Cam.


----------



## blututh (15. April 2011)

ich hab mir auch das rad bestellt. 
jetzt schon fast 2 wochen druf gewartet. 
sollte nächste woche bei mir angekommen sein.


----------



## Quator94 (15. April 2011)

Hier nochmal ein Bild mit den neuen Shiftern, Kassette und Kette. In der nächsten Zeit möchte ich mir die Elixir R zulegen, würdet ihr eine 180er am Rahmen riskieren? Eigentlich sind ja nur 160 erlaubt...


----------



## downhillerkarl (16. April 2011)

hinten?
kommt drauf an wie gut die Bremse beißt
Bei einer Bremse mit Ordentlich Bremskraft (Marta oder ähnliches) würd ichs auf keinen Fall machen. Wirken einfach zu große Kräfte.
Bei günstigeren Bremsen denk ich das mans machen kann, weil die Bremskraft und somit die Kräfte welche auf den Rahmen wirken geringer sind.


Ich würds an deiner Stelle nicht manchen. Ich bin der Meinung 160mm tuns hinten auch. Die größte Bremskraft bringt eh die VR Bremse mit 60 - 70% auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (16. April 2011)

Ich wollte mir die Elixir R kaufen, werde dann aber lieber bei 180/160 bleiben. Es ging mir eigentlich auch nicht um die Bremskraft, sondern eher um die kühlung. Große Scheibe sollen ja nicht so hitzeintensiv sein.


----------



## downhillerkarl (16. April 2011)

Das stimmt
aber bremst du wirklich hinten so viel?
Mir reichen hinten 160mm beim AMS


----------



## Quator94 (16. April 2011)

Ich bremse in der Regel vorne und hinten immer zusammen  Aber ich lass es dann doch lieber.


----------



## invalid (17. April 2011)

also ich hab an beiden Cubes 160er Stroker Ryde dran, und eh die "warm" werden muss schon was passieren. Ok, ich fahr auch keine Trails, aber selbst auf meinem LTD CLS Pro musste ich schon mit vollem Gepäck (+25 kg) einen 16% Berg runterfahren und dass über knapp 1km... dann haben sie geglüht und auch etwas gedampft. 

Hinten wirst wenn überhaupt denke keine 180er brauchen, vorn schon eher, wenn überhaupt. Da solltest du aber eher schauen ob deine Gabel das mitmacht, wenn sie also schon jetzt bei jeder Bremsung "zuckelt" solltest du definitiv keine 180er probieren. Dann könnte man aber immer noch organische Bremsbeläge testen, sollen ja angeblich auch einiges bringen.

PS: Meine erste Ausfahrt auf dem Analog musste ich leider mit Kniesschmerzten abbrechen, da war ich wohl schneller als es mein kaputtes Knie zulassen wollte.


----------



## Quator94 (17. April 2011)

Moin, 
ich fahre ja derzeit schon ein 180er Scheibe vorn. Laut Hersteller sind an der Gabel maximal 203er erlaubt.  

Werde dann mir dann die Elixir in 180/160 zulegen.


----------



## Seppelino (17. April 2011)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und weiss nicht ob mein Beitrag hier richtig ist... Ich habe vor mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Mein Händler hier bei Kassel hat mir das Cube analog aim ans Herz gelegt. Man muss dazu sagen das ich ca 500 Euro ausgeben will, da ich zur Zeit nur ca. 800 KM im Jahr fahre. Daher will ich für den Anfang nicht zu viel ausgeben. Mom fahre ich ein 13 Jahre altes Univega. 

Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben??? Ich hoffe sehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (17. April 2011)

Kannst kaufen


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. April 2011)

Naja, es gibt ein AIM, ein Analog und ein Analog Disc. Welches davon hat Dein Händler denn?

2010er oder 2011er Modell? Welches davon kostet 500 ?

http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/


----------



## Seppelino (18. April 2011)

Er hat mir das AIM ans Herz gelegt, für 429 oder das analog für 499. Die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden soll die Schaltung sein, das ich aber nicht merken würde...

Danke für die Antworten...


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. April 2011)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle zum Analog greifen. Und evtl. etwas Zubehör raushandeln (Tacho, Flaschenhalter, Klingel...) damit Du im Rahmen von 500 Euro bleibst.


----------



## trommeck (18. April 2011)

Hi alle, bin auch ein neuer 
Würde dir das Analog empfehlen, allerdings das 2011er wegen der hyrdaulischen Scheibenbremse. Bekommst du für 599 beim Händler, mit etwas Glück inklusive Zubehör (Trinkflasche, Licht etc.). Bei meinem gab es obendrein noch eine kostenlose Inspektion und Nachjustierung nach 2 Monate fahren. In online-shops bekommst du es "telefonisch" ca 50 günstiger, aber mit einer Wartezeit von über einem Monat (Sammelbestellung) und ohne Service.
Für die Stadt und normale Touren ist das Bike ok, bin zufrieden.

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/trommeck


----------



## Funko (19. April 2011)

Was habt Ihr eigentlich so für Reifen drunter....die Smart Sam oder andere ?? welche sind zu empfehlen ?? Maxxis, Schwalbe....

Viele Grüße


----------



## Quator94 (19. April 2011)

Also ich fahre derzeit die SS, werde aber wenn sie runter sind auf Nobbys umsteigen.


----------



## Funko (19. April 2011)

ich könnte günstig mom. ein paar maxxis larsen tt (26x2.0) bekommen...hat da jemand erfahrung mit?


----------



## downhillerkarl (20. April 2011)

Ich roll auf Fat Albert


----------



## invalid (21. April 2011)

so.. nachdem sich mein Knie wieder abregiert hatte bin ich nochmal unterwegs gewesen... Die Big Apple sind ein Traum auf hartem Untergrund und Kopfsteinpflaster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alnico (29. April 2011)

Hallöle 

Dann meld ich mich auch mal zu Wort.
Bin neu hier im Forum und auch neu in der Welt der Mountainbikes.

Habe mir vor einigen Tagen zum Einstieg auch ein Cube Analog 2011 gekauft.
Ist allerdings die Version mit V-Braks (welche ich hier im Thread auch noch nicht gesehen hab).
Bin bis jetzt recht zufrieden mit dem Bike 


Hier mal ein Foto von dem guten Stück:


----------



## downhillerkarl (30. April 2011)

Herzlich Wilkommen hier

Ich fahr auch mit V-Brakes, allerdings ist mein Analog Baujahr 2008


----------



## trommeck (1. Mai 2011)

hi, schickes Sommerbike... mit den v-brakes hast du zumindest keine störenden schleifgeräusche


----------



## invalid (1. Mai 2011)

die hab ich mit meinen Stroker Ryde am Analog Disc nicht ;P also Schleifgeräusche


----------



## Regensbiker (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn man das Analog bisschen aufmotzen will, was sind denn gute/sinnvolle Punkte?

Habe Blut geleckt und fahre ca 3 mal die Woche jeweils 30-50 km und will mir in 1-2 Jahren Bike in einer oberen Preisklasse kaufen aber  jetzt würd ich gern das Analog bisschen "pimpen" um noch mehr Fahrspass rauszuholen.

Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## trommeck (1. Mai 2011)

invalid schrieb:


> die hab ich mit meinen Stroker Ryde am Analog Disc nicht ;P also Schleifgeräusche



Naja, darf das Bike ja nächste Woche zum kostenlosen nachjustieren bringen. mal schauen ob es besser wird.

@Regensbiker
Aufmotzen würde ich es nicht, da ja eigentlich nur Gabel und Schaltwerk das Fahrvergnügen hebt. Leider sind das relativ kostenintensive Upgrades. Mach es so wie ich und heb dir das lieber für das nächste Bike auf, umso größer wird dann die Wunschliste


----------



## Regensbiker (2. Mai 2011)

So werd ichs auch handhaben trommeck...

bisher ist nur ein andere vorbau, ergonomische griffe und Klickpedale dran gekommen..dabei wirds dann auch bleiben.

Werd mein Analog noch hoffentlich 2 Jahre misshandeln können, bevors dann ne Nummer grösser wird


----------



## downhillerkarl (2. Mai 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Werd mein Analog noch hoffentlich 2 Jahre misshandeln können, bevors dann ne Nummer grösser wird



Bei mir musste es 3 Jahre durchhalten
Was man ändern kann:
-Pedale (sollte ziemlich das erste sein)
-Reifen, Bremsen, Gabel (Finde ich am wichtigsten, da du das auf dem Trail am meisten brauchst (meiner Meinung nach))
-Laufräder, Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau... (würde ich nur ändern wenns sein muss (Ergonomie, Verschleiß, etc.))
- Laufräder ( nach Bedarf -> 8 )

joar, änder einfach das, wo du denkst du tust dir was Gutes mit

Und viel Spaß bei deinem neuen Hobby


----------



## cubewascht (4. Mai 2011)

hallo bin neu hier bike aber schon ne weile wollt fragen was ihr vom slx kurbel haltet 

danke schon  im vorraus hab das analog 2010 modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (4. Mai 2011)

ja ich denke derzeit auch ans erweitern meines Analogs, da ich aber mit Bremsen und Schaltung ganz zufrieden bin, bleibt bei mir nur die Gabel. Derzeit springt mir da die Manitou R7 Pro Absolute + ins Auge... Der Preis ist mit 330â¬ auch noch Human.

Was sagst ihr? bzw. welche Alternativen wÃ¼rdet ihr bis ca 350.- in betracht ziehen?


----------



## cubewascht (4. Mai 2011)

ich hab bei meinem ne manitu black drin und bin sehr zufrieden damit hab ich günstig bekommen, andere pedale und reifen hab ich a scho drauf aber meine kurbel is nicht mehr die beste aber gänge bleiben drin und springen nicht hin und her


----------



## cubewascht (4. Mai 2011)

ich hab bei meinem ne manitu black drin und bin sehr zufrieden damit hab ich günstig bekommen, andere pedale und reifen hab ich a scho drauf aber meine kurbel is nicht mehr die beste aber gänge bleiben drin und springen nicht hin und her

die rock shock reba soll noch sehr gut sein kost so um de 280 denk ich


----------



## invalid (4. Mai 2011)

Reifen und Pedale hatte ich gleich beim Kauf Tauschen lassen: nun fahre ich auch 2,25er Big Apple und Atomlab GI Red Bedalen.


Jo die REBA wird auch immer mit der R7 erwähnt, wober sie aber meines wissens sogar teurer war.


----------



## Hillibilli86 (4. Mai 2011)

http://img541.imageshack.us/i/ana001.jpg/

http://img847.imageshack.us/i/ana002.jpg/





hier mal mein aktuelles - hab die arg unsensible und meiner meinung nach "wabbelige" XCM gegen ne Tora getauscht - mehr geld wollt ich net investieren - zumal noch neue bremsen kommen und damit auch andere schalthebel nötig werden


----------



## cubewascht (4. Mai 2011)

will a kurbel wo die lager außen liegen soll bässer sein für die kraftverteilung beim analog 2010 sind die lager innen glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (4. Mai 2011)

naja, was mich eher an der XCM gestört ist, das sie schon bei 10° merklich härter wird. Sonst brauch ich sie ja eher dafür, die Schlaglöscher und Kanten der Leipziger City platt zu machen.

@ HilliBilli

hast du da mechanische Disc's dran?


----------



## cubewascht (4. Mai 2011)

die xcm fand ich a net toll kaum federweg und schnell herraus wie a pogostick net toll


----------



## Hillibilli86 (4. Mai 2011)

jo das rad ist bis auf die gabel noch im urzustand, aber die bremsen werden wie gesagt dieses jahr noch ausgetauscht - hat sich mit dem thema schon wer beschÃ¤ftigt? So 250â¬ bugdet sind drin, empfehlungen erwÃ¼nscht  - hydraulische scheiben - was auch sonst


----------



## invalid (4. Mai 2011)

ich geb zu, dass ich mit den Hayes Stroker Ryde echt zufrieden bin.

wie ein Pogstick kommt die aber nur, zumindestens bei mir, wenn man sie auf hart stellt... ich fahr eher soft, da ist sie dem ein oder anderen zu schwammig...


----------



## cubewascht (4. Mai 2011)

ja da hast recht mit da gabel irgendwie aber für trails usw nicht geeignet 
umsonst is das bike nicht so billig


----------



## invalid (4. Mai 2011)

ich würde das Analog nicht als billig bezeichnen, eher als günstig. Oder nennen wir es einen günstigen Einstieg, welcher sich einfach später gut umbauen lässt.


----------



## cubewascht (5. Mai 2011)

ja sorry hab mich falsch ausgedrück klar für den preis a hammer super bike keine frage 
und umbaun lässt sichs super ;-) also ich mag meins 
ich meinte halt a rad für 1000 euro haben oft scho bessere gabeln und komponenten drin wie 500 euro bikes das meinte ich, drum der preisunterschied


----------



## Hillibilli86 (5. Mai 2011)

naja - man ist leider mit dem nachrüsten meist immer teurer als wenn man sich nen komplettrad zulegt das um die 1000  liegt - aber man kann sicherlich über ebay usw das ein oder andere schnäppchen schlagen wodurch das nicht ganz so schmerzhaft ausschlägt.

das analog hat an sich sehr gute teile verbaut - natürlich schlägt sich der preis in den komponenten nieder - aber zum glück nur dort wo du als "anfänger" aber sicherlich nichts bzw. kaum von merkst weil wenig erfahrung - der umwerfer ist z.B. "nur" Alivio - die Tora die aktuell in meinem bike steckt ist im direkten vergleich wesentlich steifer (wenns schnell und kurvig den berg runter geht merkt man das aber sogar als anfänger) und selbst mit ihren 2200g immernoch 350g leichter als die XCM - beides ist allerdings viel (ne RS Reba zB hat nur noch 1600-1700g)

aber nichts desto trotz - das ist ja auch alles ein stückweit spass - nachrüsten - basteln - immer wieder über kleinigkeiten freuen - was bringt es mir wenn ich mir n 2000  fahrrad in den keller stell und fertig ist die laube

das wichtigste ist! spass! denn am ende muss man so oder so in die pedale treten denn letztlich siegt halt immernoch die muskelkraft


----------



## invalid (5. Mai 2011)

sehr schön formuliert, genau so seh ich das... es macht doch wesentlich mehr spass sich stück für stück sein eigenes bike aufzubauen, als schon fix und fertig eines zu kaufen...

PS: Mal ne ganz andere Frage, tragt ihr MTB Radschuhe, wenn ja welche?


----------



## Hillibilli86 (5. Mai 2011)

@invalid

handschuhe klar - wenns dich hinlegt bleiben die fingerchen heile - gibt nix ekligeres als sich auf schotter richtig hinzubretzeln und dann die einzelnen kleinen steinchen unter blutenden hautfetzen rauszuzwicken...
...ich hab aber nur ganz einfache no-names mit gel polstern  hab ich mir letztes jahr für n 10er im hollandurlaub mitgenommen aber die hatten so geil passende farben
http://img841.imageshack.us/i/handschuh.jpg/

es gibt ja ne rießenbreite auswahl - nur cube hat keine "farblich" passenden - bzw nur welche in denen noch blau dabei ist - schau dir mal die 2011er scott-handschuhe an die find ich auch schick http://www.scott-sports.com/gb_en/product/10086/55688/218235


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alnico (5. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube er meinte RADschuhe, nicht Handschuhe 

Radschuhe habe ich noch keine, Handschuhe trag ich diese O'Neal Element Gloves


----------



## cubewascht (5. Mai 2011)

hab schuhe von schimano mit sehn aus wie sportturnschuh sind super 

ja da habt ihr alle recht spaß muss es machen und jeder sein bike so gestalten wies ihm gefällt


----------



## Bocacanosa (5. Mai 2011)

@ cubewascht:

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


Ich habe die Punkte gefunden, die Du in Deinen Beiträgen verloren hast. Kommata und andere Satzzeichen habe ich bislang noch nicht entdeckt....


----------



## Hillibilli86 (5. Mai 2011)

eieiei  da bin ich wohl leicht am thema vorbei


----------



## cubewascht (5. Mai 2011)

jo merce sorry fürs vergessen..... 

mal ne frage, is es sinnvoll das komplette schaltwerk auf slx am analog umzurüsten?


----------



## Regensbiker (5. Mai 2011)

hab jetzt seit paar tagen die Shimano PD 545 Pedale an meinem Analog und Shimano SPD MTB Schuhe...fährt sich einfach nur super!!


----------



## Airhope (10. Mai 2011)

servus an alle Analog-fahrer

hier mal meines :











hab mir das Bike 7/2010 zugelegt , da mein Baumarktfahrrad bei nem Unfall zu bruch ging . Ich hab den kauf nie bereut , es ist ein super Einstiegsbike . Fahre täglich damit (ca. 25 KM) , hab es auch schon ein wenig umgebaut 

- Truvativ Stylo World Cup Single Speed Flatbar 31.8 MTB-Lenker 700mm
- Cube Bar Ends
- ODI Rogue Lock-On Griffe
- Hope Integral Steuersatz Press Fit
    (original gab den Geist nach ca. 2500 KM auf)
- Schwalbe Marathon Plus MTB Drahtreifen HS412
    (der SmartSam brachte mir kein glück , in der Zeit wo ich ihn drauf hatte waren 5 Platten zu verzeichnen)


----------



## Alnico (10. Mai 2011)

Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr eigentlich so bei euren Analogs für eure Körpergröße genommen?


----------



## Airhope (11. Mai 2011)

also ich bin 1,82 m , hab ne Schritthöhe von 0,79 m . Mein Analog hat nen 20" Rahmen , hab ich mir ausgerechnet laut Rahmenhöhenfinder MTB Hardtail , hab auf´s nächst größere Zoll aufgerundet wie empfohlen bei tourenorientierter Fahrweise , also ich find passt für meinen Gebrauch super !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (11. Mai 2011)

ich hab ca. 70cm beinlänge, hab ein 16er.... was manchmal ärgerlich ist, weil da ist kaum Platz für ne Trinkflasche


----------



## Alnico (11. Mai 2011)

Ah okay.

Also ich bin 1,79 m groß, Schritthöhe 85 cm, und hab auch den 20" Rahmen.
Dachte erst er wäre zu groß, aber es passt 
Nur brauch in den Sattel halt nicht so extrem hoch einstellen.


----------



## Airhope (11. Mai 2011)

hab meinen Sattel bei der -07- Markierung eingestellt wie mein "alter" Herr der aus dem Radsport kommt meinte , mit der Ferse auf´s Pedal den is der Fuß durchgestreckt , wenn Du mit dem Ballen trittst dürfte der Fuß nicht ganz durchgestreckt sein , mit den Zehenspitzen erreiche ich im Stand den Boden . Für Touren is die Einstellung ok , im Gelände würd ich den Sattel aber vielleicht tiefer einstellen damit Du Dich beim umkippen auch richtig abstützen kannst .


----------



## Hillibilli86 (11. Mai 2011)

also ich hab auch den 20iger - ist einfach im gelände ein wenig "handlicher" - 1.90 cm sattel ist je nach terrain/touren entweder bei 04/05 oder 02 - das bisher längste was ich am stück geradelt bin waren 60 km - und ich bin vollkommen zufrieden und bisher ohne beschwerden


----------



## Alnico (11. Mai 2011)

So, hab gerade noch ein paar Fotos gemacht.

Sattel ist doch relativ hoch so wie es aussieht  

Ist ungefähr an der 08er Markierung.


----------



## invalid (11. Mai 2011)

das Standard Analog ist ein feines Teil.

Ich hab jetzt mal geschaut. Meine Wunschliste für mein Analog Disc sieht bisher eine 
- Avid X.9 Elixir CR Carbon v+h
- Manitou R7 Pro / Minute Pro
vor...

was sagt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trommeck (11. Mai 2011)

für den Preis der Bremsen und der Gabel bekommst nen neues, gutes Bike


----------



## Airhope (12. Mai 2011)

@ Alnico : also das grün/weiß find ich super nur leider gibt´s die Farben nicht mit Disk-Bremsen 

@invalid : also die Manitou ist fett , muss ich mir merken (ne fette Gabel bekommt meines auch noch) , Bremsen werd ich erst mal mit anderen Belägen probieren und mal schaun ob man nicht noch etwas rauskitzeln kann 

@trommeck : klar bekommt invalid für das Geld ein besseres Bike aber ich finde es ist ne Einstellungssache , ich finde die "aufmotzerei" hat auch was gutes . Man lernt die Materie kennen , eignet sich ein Fachwissen an . Ich hab jeden Morgen so einen Kanidaten vor mir , er fährt ein Cube Reaction . Er hat ein Bike das um einiges teuer und besser ist wie meines , trotzdem bin ich vor Ihm den Berg oben ! 

Meine Wunschliste beinhaltet :

- Syncros Meathook Pedale
- Selle Italia Yutaak Ti 316 Troy Lee Designs Sattel


----------



## invalid (12. Mai 2011)

ja ich teste derzeit die Swissstop Beläge an der hinteren Bremse, da es mir da die Bremsbeläge zerschossen hat:


----------



## Alnico (12. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für gute Belege für die Alivio V-Brakes?
Vielleicht lässt sich ja so noch etwas mehr Bremskraft rauskitzeln.


----------



## Airhope (12. Mai 2011)

moin Alnico , also ich kenn mich mit V-Brakes nicht wirklich aus . Mein Sohnemann hat welche an seinem Cube Team Kid 200 Race dran , aber mehr wie den Bremszug nachgezogen hab ich da noch nicht . Hab mal ein wenig im Forum gestöbert und vielleicht was für Dich gefunden .

- V-Brake Booster -

schauste Dir mal an


----------



## Alnico (12. Mai 2011)

Oh super, werde ich mir mal anschauen, vielen Dank


----------



## Funko (14. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich möchte die smart sam 2.1 reifen gegen die nobby nic evo 2.25 tauschen. passt das problemlos (felgenbreite) ?? und, kann ich die schläuche aus den smart sam wieder nutzen ??

vielen dank schon mal für eure hilfe !!!


----------



## Airhope (14. Mai 2011)

moin Funko

Hab mal geschaut , Du hast das 2009er Disk . Du solltest die gleichen Felgen (RFR ZX24) drauf haben wie mein 2010er Modell , also ERTRO-Nr. 19-559 . Beim mir war der Smart Sam 2.25 x 26 Serienmäßig drauf , Schläuche sollteste auch wieder nehmen können die passen sich ja an . Mit 2.25" Breite hast aber das max. erreicht , breiter geht nicht bei der Felge .


----------



## downhillerkarl (15. Mai 2011)

ja geht ohne Probleme, aber breiter wird eng


----------



## Funko (15. Mai 2011)

Danke für Eure Hilfe, Leute !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillibilli86 (19. Mai 2011)

Sagtma, gut ist das glaub ich nicht, wenn die cassette hinteknapp n halben mm spiel hat? Kann man das irgendwie beheben?


----------



## Airhope (19. Mai 2011)

ach lass wackeln , das halb so wild *ironie* 
ne mal Spass bei Seite da musste was machen , die kann man über ne Schraube wieder feststellen 

--> guckst Du hier <--


----------



## Hillibilli86 (19. Mai 2011)

Super 

Nun sitzts, passt, wackelt (nicht mehr  und hat luft

Danke


----------



## invalid (19. Mai 2011)

so meine neuen Bremsbeläge sind endlich da. Diesmal aber Semi Metall Beläge und nicht die original Sinterbeläge der Ryde. Und es war jeden Cent werd. Mit den neuen Swissstop Belägen steht die Ryde wie ne 1. Kann es nur jedem Empfehlen


----------



## Hillibilli86 (19. Mai 2011)

gabs schon den ersten flug übern lenker?


----------



## invalid (19. Mai 2011)

nein, aber immerhin schafts die Ryde jetzt den Arsch hoch zu bekommen...


----------



## Airhope (19. Mai 2011)

Die SwissStop-Beläge sind meine nächte Anschaffung , bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht ne bessere Bremsscheibenqualli zulege , die Shimano XTR SM-RT 98 Centerlock müsste passen und hat auch nen besseren Stahl wie die original Bremsscheibe . Werd ich mal mit meinem Händler noch abklären , schaun wir mal was er meint .


----------



## invalid (20. Mai 2011)

hat die nicht diese ICE Technologie mit nem Alu kern, der bei 300° dahinschmilzt? ich würd mir das nochmal überlegen...


----------



## Airhope (20. Mai 2011)

jepp , genau die mein ich . Wie kommst Du auf die 300° wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (20. Mai 2011)

Bei 322° schmolz bei dem Test der Alu Kern:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3738


----------



## Airhope (20. Mai 2011)

danke , es gibt ja auch noch ne XT Disk aber mal schaun ob ich die originale Blechscheibe durch ein wenig Stahl ersetzen kann . Mir würde das reichen , wenn ersetzen dann hochwertiger .


----------



## invalid (20. Mai 2011)

originale Blechscheibe? meinst du die Hayes`?


----------



## Airhope (20. Mai 2011)

ne den SM-RT53 , der is bei meinem Analog verbaut


----------



## invalid (20. Mai 2011)

ok, dacht schon, die hayes ist ja auch stahl... 

aber ich hab das gefühl, als wären die original hayes beläge sehr schlecht gefertigt. denn im gegensatz zu dem Swissstop Belag, welcher die Scheibe gleichmäßig "blank" poliert, sind mit den hayes belägen deutliche schleif Spuren zu sehen die auch sehr ungleichmäig sind.


----------



## cubewascht (21. Mai 2011)

hei

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich hier bilder reinstellen kann? 

grus wascht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhope (21. Mai 2011)

Morgen cubewascht , es gibt 2 möglichkeiten Fotos ins Forum zu stellen 

1. Du gehst auf Kontrollzentrum/mein Netzwerk/meine Fotos/Bilder hierher hochladen 

oder 

2. du nimmst nen Bilderupload aus dem Internet z.B. http://imageshack.us/

hast Du ein Bild hochgeladen , rechte Maustaste/grafikadresse kopieren und dann im Editor auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





klicken und die Grafikadresse dort einfügen .


----------



## Quator94 (21. Mai 2011)

Lad die einfach in dein Fotoalbum und füg den Link hier ein


----------



## cubewascht (21. Mai 2011)

cool merce dir werd ich heut nachmittag ausprobieren,


----------



## chrisfc (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo würde gerne neue Griffe dranmachen habe an die Ergon GS1 gedacht gibt nur 2 Größen. 
Welche brauche ich den für mein 2011 Analog??

Danke schonmal


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Mai 2011)

Kommt auf deine Hände und nicht dein Bike an


----------



## chrisfc (22. Mai 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Kommt auf deine Hände und nicht dein Bike an




achso dachte läg am Lenker ja dann


----------



## cubewascht (23. Mai 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/901211

mein analog


----------



## cubewascht (23. Mai 2011)




----------



## Quator94 (26. Mai 2011)

Neuer Sattel und Sattelstütze für mein S-Pedelec. Wurde aber auch langsam mal Zeit, dass ich mir was tolles fürs Bike gönne. Sieht auch viermal geiler jetzt aus


----------



## Airhope (26. Mai 2011)

der "Leichenschänder" wird bei mir auch noch entsorgt und der neue von Dir schaut richtig gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (26. Mai 2011)

Das ist der vom aktuellen LTD Comp


----------



## Hillibilli86 (29. Mai 2011)

Servus leute, hab kurzfristig die möglichkeit extrem günstig an nobby nics zu kommen - ist nur die frage - reichen die in 2.25 oder sollt ich die 2.4 zoll breite nehmen? passt 2.4 hinten rein?


----------



## Airhope (30. Mai 2011)

wenn Du die Serienfelgen fährst ist bei 2.25 schluss mehr geht bei der Felge nicht


----------



## invalid (30. Mai 2011)

mhm, also ich fahre meine Big Apple in 2,35 Zoll.... Hast du irgendwo technische Daten zu der Felge?


----------



## Airhope (30. Mai 2011)

also bei meinem SmartSam 26x2.25 hatte ich an der Schwinge auf jeder Seite noch 5mm Platz 

http://www.mtb-biking.de/technik/lauf1.htm

*edit* 

 hab da noch nen Link von Schwalbe gefunden . laut dem sollte der Reifen passen 

http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/tech...ID_Sprache=1&ID_Seite=12&tn_mainPoint=Technik


----------



## Hillibilli86 (30. Mai 2011)

Hmm hab jetzt nach ausführlicher beratung bzgl. beschaffenheit der untergründe meiner touren hinten den smart sam draufgelassen und nur vorne nen NN 2.25 draufgezogen - mal schaun wie sich das so verhält - muss wohl häufiger vorkommen dass man vorne profiliertere reifen fährt als hinten da vorne anscheinend mehr gripp benötigt wird als unbedingt hinten...


fotos kommen bald inkl. der aktuellen umbauten


----------



## Airhope (30. Mai 2011)

auf Feldwegen und Waldwegen war der SmartSam (26 x 2.25) auch super , da ich aber auch auf Arbeit damit fahre (20 KM/täglich) und ich einen Platten nach dem anderen hatte hab ich auf den Schwalbe Marathon Plus (26 x 2.10) gewechselt . Auf Teer rollt der wesentlich besser ab , auf Feldwegen merk ich auch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied aber vor allem hab ich keine Probleme mehr mit platten Reifen


----------



## Hillibilli86 (30. Mai 2011)

joah wie gesagt - nachdem ich ihm erzählt habe das zur zeit mein maximalweg darin besteht n hahnenkamm im spessart hoch und wieder runterzuwürfeln meinte mein kollege halt - ja lassn hinten drauf - macht nicht viel unterschied - das meiste ist wald/laub/schotter


----------



## Fildal (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo
ich bin neu hier und ich wurde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

ich will mir ein neues MTB kaufen und auf jeden fall ein Cube.

war heute bei ein Händler und habe die MTB´s live angeschaut, online hatte ich mich schon zu 80% zu der Cube Attention enschieden, aber als ich dort war meinte der Händler das die Gabel von der Attention nicht richtig für mich wäre weil ich 1,90cm und 95kg wiege.

dann empfiehlt er mir lieber die güngstige Analog disc was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.

ist die güngstige Analog wirklich besser als die Attention?

Gabel

Analog
Suntour XCM Lockout 100mm

Attention
Rock Shox Dart 3 100mm, PopLoc


zur debatte stand noch eine LTD pro von 2008, LTD comp von 2011 oder ein centerium

Nun wie könnt ihr meine entscheidung leichter machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (3. Juni 2011)

Du könntest dir natürlich das Analog kaufen und vom gesparten eine Rock Shox Tora oder ähnliches kaufen 
Ansonsten wüsste ich keinen Grund, wieso du lieber das Analog kaufen solltest...

@cubewascht: In welcher größe ist dein Fat Albert vorne?

Habe wieder ein Update gemacht, diesmal Flaschenhalter + Flasche.
Nach einer ersten härteren Ausfahrt muss ich sagen, die Flasche hält echt bombenfest  
Passt auch optisch viel besser.


----------



## downhillerkarl (4. Juni 2011)

Fildal schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin neu hier und ich wurde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
> 
> ich will mir ein neues MTB kaufen und auf jeden fall ein Cube.
> ...



Er rät dir quasi aufgrund deines Gewichtes von dem Rad ab
ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem liegt, Feder ggf gegen eine härtere Tauschen und alles sollte passen denke ich


----------



## downhillerkarl (4. Juni 2011)




----------



## Fildal (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo

heute war ich bei 2 verschiedene Händler, ich wollte einfach ein zweite Meinung hören bevor ich was kaufe.

ich fasse mal zusammen.

1. Händler gestern
nicht empfehlen wurde er acid oder attention wegen der schwache Gabel, also entweder Analog disc mit angeblich besser Gabel für 599 oder ein LTD Pro 2008 für 875.
  2. Händler
  Analog Disc nicht empfehlt er nicht, Attention kann er nicht mehr bestellen dafür aber ein Acid, Gabel soll kein Problem sein Preis mit 2 Zubehör teile 815.

  3.Händler 
  Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal daher wurde Analog wegfallen aber der ich der gleiche Meinung wie Händler 1 die Gabel von Analog sei besser als Attention bzw. Acid mit eine LTD kann ich nichts falsch machen kostet aber bei LTD Comp 899 und bei LTD Pro 999


  Auf jeden Fall hat jeder Händler gesagt das es schwierig wird zu diese Zeitpunkt ein 22 Zoll rahmen zur finden egal welche ich nehme weil cube die Modelle 2011 nicht mehr konstruiert.


----------



## Quator94 (4. Juni 2011)

> Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal


Deswegen sind wir alle hier im Thread auch nur meckern auf das Analog...


Wenn du 1000 Euro übrig hast kauf das LTD, sonst langt das Analog völlig.


----------



## Fildal (4. Juni 2011)

dann bist du der gleiche Meinung von Händler 1 und 3 was die Gabel angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhope (4. Juni 2011)

Ich hab 93 Kg und die Gabel von meinem Analog is ok , hab bisher knapp 3500 KM auf Teer , Wald und Schotterwegen zurück gelegt und das einzigste was ich an dem "billigen" Bike ersetzen musste war der Steuersatz .


----------



## downhillerkarl (5. Juni 2011)

Fildal schrieb:


> Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei Mal




Für den Anfänger reicht das Analog eigentlich voll aus, aber wenn du "Blut leckst" wirst du mit der Zeit die Grenzen stoßen.

Die Sache mit der Gabel verstehe ich immer noch nicht


----------



## soapMTB (5. Juni 2011)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> Für den Anfänger reicht das Analog eigentlich voll aus, aber wenn du "Blut leckst" wirst du mit der Zeit die Grenzen stoßen.
> 
> Die Sache mit der Gabel verstehe ich immer noch nicht



Habe hier irgendwann mal im Forum gelesen, dass die Feder in der Dart3 ziemlich hart ist und viele sie gegen eine weichere tauschen, um ein besseres Fahrgefühl zu erzielen. Aber für jemanden der 95kg wiegt, würde sich gerade eine härtere Feder anbieten. Deshalb kann ich auch nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen, dass der Händler die Dart3, gerade auf Grund des Gewichts des Fahrers, als schlechtere Gabel einschätzt.


----------



## cubewascht (6. Juni 2011)

hei quator

der albert is 2,4, hinten 2,25 breiter geht hinten leider nicht


----------



## Ruedscherr (6. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

fahre ein Analog Disc 2010 und würde mir gern hydraulische Bremsen zulegen was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Was muss ich beachten?

Gruß


----------



## Quator94 (6. Juni 2011)

cubewascht schrieb:


> hei quator
> 
> der albert is 2,4, hinten 2,25 breiter geht hinten leider nicht



Cool danke, rutscht dir der 2,4er nicht von der Felge? Wieviel Bar hast du vorne drauf?


----------



## cubewascht (6. Juni 2011)

will mir auch hydraulische bremsen zulegen, mir wurden shimano xt oder slx empfolen, da kann man die scheiben dran lassen. 

nö der rutscht nicht runter, so 2,5 bis 3 bar hab ich gepumt, haut gut hin.


----------



## downhillerkarl (6. Juni 2011)

2.4er Reifen birngen halt mal gar nichts
Selber Reifen und der Grip ist beim 2.25er besser
Da die Laurfäder vom Analog nicht weit genug aufspannen.


----------



## cubewascht (7. Juni 2011)

ja hab jetzt aber auch hinten und vorn 2,25 nn, da mir der 2,4 zu fett is, und bringt wie du schon sagst a net recht viel. ;-)


----------



## Bocacanosa (7. Juni 2011)

Ruedscherr schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> fahre ein Analog Disc 2010 und würde mir gern hydraulische Bremsen zulegen was könnt ihr empfehlen?
> 
> ...




Ich hab mir die Elixir 5 gegönnt...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22314_Elixir-5-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-.html 


Top Bremse und günstig isse auch...


Hab grad gesehen, dass die weiße 185 / 185 mm auf 149,00 Euro reduziert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedscherr (7. Juni 2011)

Bekomm ich die so einfach dran oder brauch ich da nen Adapter oder ähnliches?


Gruß


----------



## Bocacanosa (7. Juni 2011)

Ruedscherr schrieb:


> Bekomm ich die so einfach dran oder brauch ich da nen Adapter oder ähnliches?
> 
> Gruß



Passende Adapter sind dabei. 

Jedoch solltest Du drauf achten, ob Deine Gabel und Dein Rahmen für die 185 mm Bremsscheiben freigegeben sind. Wenn Du diese ohne Freigabe montierst, erlischt die Garantie.

Gemäß http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...brake-disc-diameter-is-my-cube-bike-approved/ ist das Analog nicht für die 185 mm Scheibe freigegeben. Also müsstest Du den 185/160er Satz holen, welcher 165 Euro kostet. (Aber nur, wenn Deine Gabel freigegeben ist).


----------



## Quator94 (7. Juni 2011)

Das Trekking E-Bike wurde damals mit 180/160 und dem E-Motor ausgeliefert. Sollte die Gabel also vertragen


----------



## soapMTB (7. Juni 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Das Analog 2010 wurde mit 180/160 ausgeliefert. Sollte die Gabel also vertragen



Also mein Analog hatte beim Kauf jeweils ne 160er drauf. 
Des weiteren meinte Bocacanosa wahrscheinlich, dass der Rahmen hinten nicht für eine 180er ausgelegt ist. Sind ja auch nochmal andere Kräfte die auf den Rahmen wirken bei einer größeren Scheibe.


----------



## invalid (7. Juni 2011)

die Suntour Gabel des 2011er ist auch bis 185mm zugelassen. komisch find ich die hinterrad- zulassung. Ich hab auf meinen Cube LTD CLS Pro hinten ne 180er drauf, da die 160er mit den zusätzlich gepäckgewicht nicht klar gekommen ist und durchgeglüht ist.

Aber das elixir 5 Set klingt gut, auch wenn ich die Elixir CR im Auge hatte. Ist der unterschied zur Hayes Ryde spührbar?


----------



## Bocacanosa (8. Juni 2011)

invalid schrieb:


> Aber das elixir 5 Set klingt gut, auch wenn ich die Elixir CR im Auge hatte. Ist der unterschied zur Hayes Ryde spührbar?



Oh ja. Ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## cubewascht (8. Juni 2011)

was haltet ihr von magura bremsen?


----------



## invalid (8. Juni 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Oh ja. Ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.



Erfahrungswerte mit beiden? kannst da bissl mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## Bocacanosa (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte die Hayes Stroker Ryde 160/160 am Acid und die Hayes Stroker Trail 185/160 am AMS.

Das Acid hab ich so verkauft und ans AMS hab ich die Elixir5 in 203/185 verbaut.

Die Elixir lässt sich deutlich besser dosieren, ist standfester bei längeren Abfahrten und beisst kräftiger zu (was bei knapp 115 kg Fleisch-Alu-Gemisch sehr wichtig ist). Und sie "klingelt" nicht so wie die Trail bei mir am AMS.

Am Acid der Freundin haben wir die Ryde auch gegen die Elixir getauscht und sie bestätigt meine Meinung.


Es gibt natürlich auch genug andere, die die Elixir verfluchen und für Mist halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (8. Juni 2011)

ja das hab ich auch gelesen. Aber das ist wie bei jedem Produkt, einige verfluchen sie, andere lieben sie... ich hab deshalb grad mal hier im Markt geschaut. Ein CR Set für 140, mal sehen ob das noch zu holen ist.


----------



## mtblukas (10. Juni 2011)

Ich liebe sie! Aber wo soll es die den fÃ¼r 140â¬ geben?


----------



## invalid (10. Juni 2011)

Naja, jetzt nicht mehr... Jetzt hab ich mir das elixir cr Set 185/ 160 gekauft.... 140â¬ da kÃ¶nnt ich nÃ¼chtern nein sagen...  Und farblich auch passend zum Analog disc...


----------



## Bocacanosa (11. Juni 2011)

Edit: Falsches Thema...


----------



## MTB-Einsteiger (11. Juni 2011)

So dann nochmal hier, schein ein bisschen besser zu passen.


Schönen guten Tag zusammen.

Da ich sehr neu im MTB-Bereich bin und dementsprechend ein Einsteiger  bin, wollte ich mal nachfragen, welches Bike sich von den beiden mehr  lohnt.
Ich wollte erstmal nicht so viel bezahlen und auch das Cube Aim für 429 ist für mich schon relativ teuer.
Jetzt habe ich hier gelesen, dass man lieber mal 200 draufpacken soll,  damit man länger Spaß dran hat und damit man auch die Teile nicht  schneller wechseln braucht.
Frage hierzu wäre, ob es sich wirklich lohnt knapp 200 mehr für das  Analog Disc zu bezahlen ( Komponente - kenne mich da wirklich kaum aus) ?
Ich hatte mich spontan jetzt erstmal in die Marke Cube verguckt und  finde die Bikes wirklich ansprechend, deshalb sollte es schon ein Cube  sein.
Ich fahre sowohl Asphalt, als auch Wald- und Schotterwege.
Höchste Ansprüche soll es (logischerweise in dem Preissegment) nicht  erfüllen, aber ab und zu soll es im Gelände und auch auf vielen  Waldwegen bzw. Schotterwegen seine Tauglichkeit beweisen.
Es wäre wirklich hilfreich, wenn ich ein paar Tipps bekommen könnte.

Zudem würde ich gerne eine Einschätzung zum Aim 2011 und zum Analog Disc 2011 bekommen, das wäre wirklich klasse.

Danke im vorraus und mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## MTB-Einsteiger (11. Juni 2011)

Entschuldigung.
Es handelt sich natürlich um die Bikes
Cube Aim 2011 und Cube Analog Disc 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (11. Juni 2011)

Das Analog hat eigentlich nur die hydraulischen Bremsen als großen Vorteil gegenüber dem Aim. Ob dir auch V-Brakes genügen würden, musst du selber wissen.

Ansonsten kann ich noch anmerken, dass man Waldwege und Schotter auch mit einem Trekkingfahrrad fahren kann, kommt vielleicht noch etwas billiger als ein MTB und hat auf Asphalt nur Vorteile


----------



## Ruedscherr (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich ne neue Bremse anbaue, brauch ich da auch neue Armaturen für die Schaltung?

Ist ja beim Analog Disc  2010 kombiniert....

Gruß


----------



## Quator94 (13. Juni 2011)

Jup, brauchst du. 

Würde dann direkt die SLX Hebel nehmen und auf 9 Fach umrüsten. Habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## invalid (14. Juni 2011)

endlich ist sie da:


----------



## Quator94 (14. Juni 2011)

Lecker, aber wie willst du die Scheiben an die CenterLock Nabe bekommen?


----------



## invalid (14. Juni 2011)

Seit Wan hat das analog Disc ne centerlock Nabe....


----------



## Quator94 (14. Juni 2011)

Also das 2010er schon immer, habe eben erst gesehen dass du das 2011er fährst *PUNKT * *PUNKT * *PUNKT * *PUNKT *


----------



## invalid (15. Juni 2011)

damals sicher noch mit Shimano Discs? heute werden noch Montageschrauben für die Bremse besorgt, dann werden sie ans Bike gebracht. Und am Freitag gehts dann zum händler wegen einer wahrscheinlich defekten Gabel


----------



## Rookpat (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin selbst neu im MTB Bereich und stand vor 2 Wochen vor der gleichen Entscheidung. 

Als Technik Liebhaber wollte ich auch unbedingt Scheibenbremsen haben, aber der VerkÃ¤ufer konnte mich davon Ã¼berzeugen, dass fÃ¼r einen anfÃ¤nger auch gute V-Brakes genÃ¼gen. 

Also habe ich mich fÃ¼r den Anfang fÃ¼r das 2010er Aim fÃ¼r 370â¬ entschieden. 
bisher hatte ich auch damit spass, da ich vorher ein 12 Jahre altes noname Bike hatte. Und falls ich in 3-4 Jahren denke, dass ich was besseres benÃ¶tige, dann lege ich mir dann was besseres zu. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiter helfen bei deiner Entscheidung. 




MTB-Einsteiger schrieb:


> So dann nochmal hier, schein ein bisschen besser zu passen.
> 
> 
> SchÃ¶nen guten Tag zusammen.
> ...


----------



## invalid (15. Juni 2011)

ich war erfolgreich, zumindestens mehr oder weniger... Hab mit etwas nettem Fragen beim Lokalen Fahrrad Shop passende Unterlegscheiben von V-brakes und Schrauben für lau bekommen. Hab dann soweit alles montiert. Hintere Bremse ist ca 15 cm zu lang, muss ich später mal kürzen.

Problematisch war nur, dass die Verstellschraube für den Bremsschlaucheingang am Bremssattel nicht 100% angezogen war und während des zentrierens des Sattels die Bremsflüssigkeit auslief. Naja nun geh ich morgen früh zum gleichen Shop, damit er die Bremse gleich mal entlüftet und nachfüllt.

Aber bisher kann ich schon mal soviel sagen, als dass schon allein das Druckverhältnis am Hebel im vergleich zu den Hayes ein Traum ist. 

Hier paar Pics:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruedscherr (17. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hab mich jetzt entschieden auch ne neue Schaltung zu verbauen.

Bekomme ich ne 3x9 Kassette hinten dran an das Analog Disc 2010, z.Zt. ist 3x8 montiert !


Gruß


----------



## Quator94 (19. Juni 2011)

Ja geht.


----------



## Enrique1980 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo an alle. 

Is ja Spitze, das es hier n Cube Analog Forum gibt 

Hab nun mein Analog schon seit knapp nen Jahr un nu is die Zeit gekommen, an diesem n bisschen was zu verändern. Ist zwar an Sich ein solides Bike, aba einige Sachen sind doch noch verbesserungswürdig.

Als erstes muß diese Suntour Gabel dran glauben, denn außer Schmerzen im Handgelenk bringt sie bei mir herzlich wenig. Für meine Verhältnisse ist sie für Schotter und normales Gelände völlig ungeeignet. Aber irgendwoher muß ja der relativ günstige Anschaffungspreis ja kommen ;-)

Meine Überlegungen gehen nun in Richtung Rock Shox, bei denen ich nun 3 Stück in der engeren Auswahl hab.

Gabel Nr. 1:

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...olo-Air-2011-versch-Ausfuehrungen::30465.html

Nr. 2
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...elation-RLT-Dual-Air-2011-schwarz::33127.html

Und Gabel Nr.3

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/rockshox/rockshox-federgabel-reba-rl-schwarz.html,a18571

Mein Favorit wäre im Moment die Recon, wobei die zur Reba und Revelation nur Solo Air Technik besitzt. Aber ich denke mal, im relativ normalen Fahrbetrieb ist dieses kaum spürbar.

Was mich bei der Revelation n bissel abschreckt, ist der große Federweg von 150 mm. Weiß nun nicht, ob sich das sehr auf die Fahrgeometrie auswirkt.

Für ein paar Tipps von euch wär ich sehr dankbar. Auch was ich sonst noch tauschen müßte. Beispielsweise Steuersatz

Danke schon mal im Vorraus und einen schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## downhillerkarl (19. Juni 2011)

Mit 150mm FW zersörst du deinen Rahmen
Man sagt immer 20mm ist das maximum was mehr geht, allerdings auf eigene Verantworung


----------



## Enrique1980 (19. Juni 2011)

Also fällt die schon mal weg. 

Dacht ich mir aber schon, das bei dieser der FW zu groß ist und ich ihn bei meinen Touren eh nicht wirklich bräuchte.

Da stehen also nur noch die Reba oder Recon zur Wahl.


----------



## wellness_28 (19. Juni 2011)

Farblich würde natürlich die schwarze Reba gut ans Bike passen. Ist ne solide Air-Gabel. Ich finde aber auch, dass ne weiße Gabel an nem schwarzem Bike vom Kontrast reizvoll aussieht. Die Recon wird net spürbar schlechter sein, als die Reba. Musst natürlich deinen Geschmack entscheiden lassen


----------



## Quator94 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre die verlinkte Recon an meinem Bike. Bin damit völlig zu frieden


----------



## Enrique1980 (19. Juni 2011)

Naja, die Recon würd ich dann wahrscheinlich auch in schwarz nehmen. 

Passt halt einfach besser zum Bike.Zusätzlich hat die Recon 20 mm mehr FW als die Reba. Denke mal nicht, das sich das im Fahrgefühl sehr negativ bemerkbar macht. Oder lieg ich da falsch???

Würdet ihr auch gleich nen neuen steuersatz mit verbauen?


----------



## downhillerkarl (19. Juni 2011)

würd ich persönlich nicht machen, solange er noch geht, geht er noch
ist ja bei einem späterem Wechsel kein großer Aufwand die Gabel zu demontieren

Aber musst du wissen
Die Gabel ist bestimmt eine gute Wahl.
Schon mal eine Gabel eingebaut?

zu Beachten gibt es eigentlich nicht viel:
- Konus von der alten Gabel runter, auf die neue Gabel aufschlagen
- Schaft auf die passende Länge absägen (Wichtig: ca. 5mm "zu kurz" absägen)
- Kralle einschlagen
- und zusammenbauen

Anbei ein Video wo alles genau erklärt wird
Ungefähr bei 4.20 beginnt der Gabeleinbau
http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/tv/artike...tool-time-episode-1-steuersatz-gabel-einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (19. Juni 2011)

Ok, dann laß ich den alten erst eimal noch drin.

Hab letzte Woche erst die oben genannte Revelation bei nem Kumpel in seinem Nikolai Bike eingebaut. 
War s erste mal, das ich ne neuwertige verbaut hab. 

Hat da schon n bissel bammel beim kürzen vom Steuerrohr  Wollt ja net 400 Eus versemmeln 
Aber ging alles glatt und der Kumpel is zufrieden.


Hat nur leichte Probleme bein einschlagen der Kralle. Habt ihr nen tipp, wie man das am besten macht?

Naja, dann wird es wahrscheinlich die Recon. Aber werd mal noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## Enrique1980 (19. Juni 2011)

Oh alles klar zum Thema Kralle. Hab grad deinen Videolink gesehen. 

Dank dir


----------



## invalid (19. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch schon mit dem gedanken federgabel gespielt. Bin dabei eindeutig bei ner reba hängengeblieben. Bin die an dem radon eines freundes mal probegefahren. Und bei dem minimalen preisunterschied zur recon würde ich zur reba kreifen


----------



## Cubeic (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo! Meine Freundin bekomme nächste woche das Analog Disc 2011 mit Hayes Hydr. Bremsen allerdings ohne XT Schaltwerk.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie die beiden sich so machen, ist ihr erstes Bike!

Mein Kollege fährt seit einem Jahr das Analog Disc 2010 (hat ca. 1600KM) und er ist zufrieden.
Die Bremsen find Ich ein wenig schwach außerdem ist der vordere Seilzug schon einmal gerissen.
Außerdem gefällt mir der Schwerpunkt irgendwie nicht, bin gespannt wie sich das 2011 fährt.


Gruß Cubeic


----------



## Enrique1980 (20. Juni 2011)

Hab nochmal ne Nacht drüber geschlafen und werd wahrscheinlich auch die Reba kaufen. Gibs ja auch mit 120 mm FW. Und die paar Euros mehr ist sie glaune ich allemal wert.

Oha, das mit dem gerissenen Seizug vorne macht mir schon n bissel sorgen. 

Mach gerne mal vor ner roten Ampel nen kleenen Stoppi. Net auszudenken was  passiert, wenn da mal das seil reißt


----------



## invalid (20. Juni 2011)

Mechanische scheibenbremsen sind eh Müll... Ärgerlich ist es aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (20. Juni 2011)

naja, ist relativ. Klar, an hydraulische kommen sie natürlich nicht ran. Aber mit der Bremsleistung bin ich dennoch zufrieden. Hab wirklich schon schlechteres gesehen

Hintern ist es ja eh Wurscht, da blockieren sogar de billigsten V-Breaks und solange es beim bremsen in normaler Fahrposition bei ner Vollbremsung hinten hoch geht, bin ich zufrieden. 

Aber kommt vielleicht auch ein wenig auf das Gewicht des Fahrera an. Mit meinen 75 kg gehen sie vielleicht gerade noch.

Naja, bis auf das problem mit dem reißenden Bowdenzug ebend.  

... Schön hier noch nen Leipziger zu treffen...


----------



## invalid (20. Juni 2011)

ja Leipzig grüßt... mal bock auf ein treffen? vllt könnte man ja noch ein paar andere Leipziger Cubes finden?

da ich aber eher zur 100er Klasse gehöre wären V-brakes oder mechanische Discs ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Enrique1980 (20. Juni 2011)

Hehe, Grüße zurück 

naja, da könnten die mechanischen schon ans limit kommen  ne, nur Spaß.

Logisch, da in meinem Freundeskreis eh bloß schön Wetter Sonntagsfahrer sind, hät ich nix dagegen. Außer der Kollesch mit seinem Nikolai. Aber was der mit seinem Bike zusammenfährt möchte ich meinem Cube net zumuten.

Mir fehlen echt n paar Leutz, mit den man mal n bissel schneller fahren könnte  Wäre echt net schlecht, wenn sich noch n paar aus der Region finden würden.


----------



## jensens (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Freunde der Frischluft,

ich bin neu hier und sage *hallo an alle!*

Ganz frisch habe ich ein Cube Analog Disc 2011. Sicher werde ich hier und da mal die eine und andere Frage dazu haben und freue mich unter Gleichgesinnten zu sein 

Die erste Frage geht an invalid: kannst du bitte bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Bilder mit "besserer" Kamera zeigen? Die optische Wirkung der Reifen interessiert mich. Wie zufrieden bist Du mit damit im Vergleich zu dem Smart Sams?

Danke schon mal und schöne Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Quator94 (20. Juni 2011)

Leute, ich will Bilder sehen


----------



## invalid (20. Juni 2011)

Aber immer doch:



_

_

_

_

_

_



Zu den Reifen: 

Ich bin die SS nie gefahren, da ich zu locker 80% Straße fahre. Der Rollwiederstand ist sehr gering, selbst bei geringem Druck. Bei Hohen Druck 3,5 - 4 bar hab ich schon mit Rennradfahrern aufgenommen. Bei niedrigem Druck sind sogar Crosspasagen sehr gut fahrbar. Wirklich merken tut man das geringe Profil der Big Apple 2,35 erst, wenn man sich auf Schotter starkt in die Kurve lehnt. Aber in den meisten Fällen lassen sie sich gut kontrollieren. Auf allem harten Untergrund sind sie meiner Meinung nach Unschlagbar...


----------



## Alnico (21. Juni 2011)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde, hoffe das weiß jemand.

Ich wollte meinem Analog bzw. der [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]Shimano Bremsanlage (V-Brake) neue Bremsbeläge spendieren, in der Hoffnung die Bremsleistung etwas verbessern zu können.
Nun kenn ich mich mit den verschiedenen Typen noch nicht so aus, daher meine Frage, kann ich die Kool Stop Tectonic Bremsschue  an die Shimano BR-M422 V-Brakes montieren, oder passt das von der Halterung her nicht?


Gruß, Ben
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## jensens (21. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!

Ich hab festgestellt, daß das Vorderrad näher an dem linken Holm ist. Beim rechten ist etwa 1cm mehr Platz (Abstand Reifen - Holm), anderenfalls schleift die Scheibe. Ich muss das Rad beim Einbau oben immer Richtung linker Holm drücken.

Als Laie denke ich mir, daß man den Bremssattel minimal nach innen verschieben müsste, aber geht das überhaupt? Kann man den "justieren"? Das will ich Euch mal fragen bevor ich damit zum Händler fahre.

Den Abstand und die Bewegung habe ich mal schemenhaft dargestellt (rote Striche).

Danke für Eure Tips!


----------



## invalid (21. Juni 2011)

alles kein Problem. Schrauben vom Bremssattel leicht lösen > Schnellspanner lösen > Rad richtig ausrichten > Schnellspanner anziehen > Zum zentrieren des Bremssattels nun vorderen Bremshebel stark anziehen (am besten mit Riemen fixieren) > Bremssattelschrauben wieder festzeihen > Bremse lösen und auf schleifen prüfen. 

Du kannsts aber auch zum Händler bringen, da sollte das nicht länger als 10 min dauern.


----------



## jensens (21. Juni 2011)

so eine möglichkeit hab ich erwartet - super  
dann werde ich morgen gleich mal selbst justieren. 

danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,

klar kannst du deinen Bremssattel justieren bzw ausrichten. Bei den mech. Bremsen muß man das sogar gelegentlich mal machen, da bei diesen immer nur ein Belag gegen die Scheibe gedrückt wird. Der andere ist festsitzend.
Beim nachstellen muß der Sattel dann neu justiert werden, sonst wird der Abstand der Scheibe zum festsitzenden Belag zu groß und die Scheibe kann sich verziehen.

Einfach die 2 Schrauben die du schon so rot makiert hast leicht lösen, dann das VR richtig in die Nabenaufnahme drücken und befestigen. Dein VR sollte dann schon mittig sein, ansonsten ist dein VR nicht richtig Zentriert oder mit deiner Nabenaufnahme an der Gabel stimmt was nicht, bzw dein MAntel ist nicht richig aufgezogen.

Anschließend Bremshebel anziehen und fixieren und Bremssattel fest anziehen. Ich geh mal wegen deinem Bild von aus, das du ne hydraulische hast und beide deiner Bremsbacken gegen die Scheibe drücken. Wenn nur eine Bremsbacke gebendrückt, nen kleinen Abstand von der fest sitzenden Bremsbacke zur Schéibe lassen, ansonsten schleift diese an der Scheibe.

Hoffe, konnt ein wenig helfen


----------



## Enrique1980 (22. Juni 2011)

Oh, invalid hat dir ja schon geantwortet. Habs verpeilt, das ja schon ne Seite 12 gibt


----------



## downhillerkarl (22. Juni 2011)

Alnico schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde, hoffe das weiß jemand.
> 
> Ich wollte meinem Analog bzw. der [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica][SIZE=-1]Shimano Bremsanlage (V-Brake) neue Bremsbeläge spendieren, in der Hoffnung die Bremsleistung etwas verbessern zu können.
> Nun kenn ich mich mit den verschiedenen Typen noch nicht so aus, daher meine Frage, kann ich die Kool Stop Tectonic Bremsschue  an die Shimano BR-M422 V-Brakes montieren, oder passt das von der Halterung her nicht?
> ...


Sollte eigentlich passen
Richtig Ausrichten nicht vergessen sonst hast du nicht lange Freude an deinen neuen Belägen


----------



## Alnico (22. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, danke 

Ich werd's versuchen!


----------



## Ruedscherr (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hab mir jetzt neue Hebel, neue Bremsen und ne 9fach Kassette geleistet. Kann ich den Umwerfer und das Schaltwerk weiter nutzen oder brauch ich da auch ein neues?

Analog Disc 2010

Gruß


----------



## Quator94 (22. Juni 2011)

Kannst du behalten


----------



## jensens (23. Juni 2011)

invalid, was für eine Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## invalid (23. Juni 2011)

16... ich bin halt nicht der größte


----------



## invalid (25. Juni 2011)

Die Leidensgeschichte mit meiner Elixir Cr scheint entlich ein Ende zu haben. Nachdem sie zur Überprüfung und Einstellung in der Werkstatt war, war sie ja immernoch der Meinung Bremsflüssigkeit verlieren zu müssen. Da es ja zum Glück auch auf Werkstattleistungen eine Gewährleistung gibt, habe ich sie nochmal hingeschaft. 

Grad eben haben sie angerufen. Die Bremse wurde komplett geprüft und unter Druck ne Nacht lang hängen gelassen ohne Flüssigkeitsverlust. Das klingt doch gut.

Ich hoffe nun werd ich glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (25. Juni 2011)

@ invalid, jetzt weiß ich, was du mit den mechanischen Bremsen meintest War heut mal n bissel aufn Fockeberg radeln und mußt die kleinen Strecken abseits der befestigten Wege mal testen . Hat schon ziemlich Laune gemacht,aba die mechanischen sind da echt an ihr Limit gestoßen. Gerade bei den etwas steileren Abhängen kannst sie echt vergessen  

Kann man da vieleicht mit anderen Belägen noch etwas raus holen???

Hoffe, deine Bremsen funtzen jetzt wenigstens ordentlich 


Euch allen noch ein schönes WE


----------



## invalid (25. Juni 2011)

ja die Wucht sind sie dabei nicht... dagegen sind sogar die Hayes Stroker Ryde am jetzigen recht "brauchbar". Wenn meine CR denn dann endlich mal an meinem Bike ist, kannste es ja mal mit der Ryde versuchen wenn du magst. hab die dann ja praktisch über... müsste man sich nur mal treffen.


----------



## Enrique1980 (25. Juni 2011)

Hach, über hydraulische hat ich mir auch schon so meine Gedanken gemacht. zumindest vorn halt. Nur is ja leider beim Analog Schaltung und Bremsen in einem. Kostet halt doch schon n bissel was, da alles neu zu kaufen. 

Und Priorität hat nu erstma de neue Reba  

Aber danke für dein Angebot... Ach, werds mal durchrechen. Vielei isses ja ja net so viel...

Wieviel möchtest denn noch haben?


----------



## invalid (26. Juni 2011)

ka was man für ne Hayes Ryde noch nehmen kann... aber lass das mal unter vier Augen auf ner kleinen Ausfahrt klären.


----------



## Enrique1980 (26. Juni 2011)

Nu klar, könn wer mal machen. Also wenn Frau und Kind mich mal wieder n bissel frei geben  

Aber läßt sich bestimmt bald mal einrichten.


----------



## Deleted 214724 (28. Juni 2011)

Moin Moin,

da ich das Analog nun seit Februar fahre, wird es Zeit mich hier zu euch zu gesellen 

Zum einstand ein paar Bilder meiner Baustelle














Grüße aus Wuppertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (28. Juni 2011)

schön..aber warum die Formula RX?


----------



## Deleted 214724 (28. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> schön..aber warum die Formula RX?


 Es sollte eigentlich eine SLX oder Elixir5 werden, die hatte der Händler aber nicht vorrätig. 
Da ich unglaublich ungeduldig bin, und der mir nen guten Preis gemacht hat, hab ich zugeschlagen


----------



## mrlinkin (30. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute bin ganz neu hier, ich will mir jetzt auch wieder ein Bike zulegen. Von den Cube Bikes bin ich bisher überzeugt, da mein Bruder mit seinem sehr zufrieden ist. Ich brauche das Teil hauptsächlich für die Stadt, will aber auch mal schön durch den Wald fahren können. Wichtig bei dem Bike sollte die Gangschaltung sein. Was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen. Habe schon das Cube Analog im Visier, da dies für max. 500 eur auch meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.(V Bremsen reichen mir vollkommen aus, da gescheite Scheibenbremsen gleich wieder um einiges teurer sind)

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Cubeic (30. Juni 2011)

Hi mrlinkin!

Meine Freundin hat das Analog 2011 Disc vor zwei wochen bekommen und es lÃ¤uft natÃ¼rlich super!
Ich denke die Euros aufpreis wegen der Bremsen sind es auf jeden fall wert da so ne scheibe doch was her macht 
Ich hab fÃ¼r das Bike 530 â¬ bezahlt vielleicht kannst du deinen HÃ¤ndler ja auch von dem Preis Ã¼berzeugen!

GruÃ Cubeic


----------



## mrlinkin (30. Juni 2011)

danke erstmal für die antwort.

also wenn ich ehrlich bin bin ich auch gar nicht so scharf auf scheibenbremsen, wenn dann müsste man schon wesentlich mehr für solide bremsen investieren, mir würden v bremsen völlig ausreichen und wenn wirklich mal was ist kann man es leichter reparieren, als bei scheibenbremsen. bin jetzt nur am überlegen ob ich mir das aim oder das analog zulege, kann mir da jemand was raten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Cubeic (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn du dann allerdings von V auf solide Discs wechseln willst kannst du gleich neue Laufräder bestellen, deshalb hat meine Freundin das Disc bekommen


----------



## invalid (1. Juli 2011)

sagt mal... wenn meine Scheibenbremse vorne gefühlt ne Bremsleistung hat wie ne Sinuskurve, ist das dann schon Fading? 

Soll heißen ich halte den Helben bei einer Stellung die sinkt und steigt aber bei jeder Umdrehung des Rades... also nicht gleichmäßig. erst wenn ich stärker in die eisen gehen wird die negativ Beschleunigung annähernd linear...


----------



## mrlinkin (3. Juli 2011)

Hab nochmal ne Frage: Sind die Unterschiede zwischen der Alvio Schaltung vom Aim under Deore Schaltung vom Analog(mit V Brakes) groß, bzw macht es Sinn, das Analog wegen der bessern Schaltung zu kaufen??

Danke schonmal.


----------



## jensens (4. Juli 2011)

invalid schrieb:


> so meine neuen Bremsbeläge sind endlich da. Diesmal aber Semi Metall Beläge und nicht die original Sinterbeläge der Ryde. Und es war jeden Cent werd. Mit den neuen Swissstop Belägen steht die Ryde wie ne 1. Kann es nur jedem Empfehlen



Bei mir ist ja noch alles original unverändert.
Um "den Arsch zu heben" brauche ich bei mir schon ganz schön Druck und etwas Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne. 
Gestern hab ich auch gemerkt, daß feuchte Beläge (nicht mal vom Regen, es war nur feuchte Luft) zum einen quietschen/knarzen und zum anderen auch schlechter bremsen. 
*Kann man die Beläge bedenkenlos tauschen?* Welche Alternativen gibt es da, wie sind die Material-Unterschiede, und gibt es Nachteile (Verschleiß, weniger haltbare Scheiben etc.)? Muss ich gleichzeitig auch hinten wechseln?

Und: wo bekomme ich die Beläge, wie ist die Preislage?

Danke für Eure Tips und Tricks!!

Happy Montag, 
Jens


----------



## scooter2508 (4. Juli 2011)

Hey, Hey !

Bin neu hier und finde den Thread richtig gut...
und wollt auch mal paar Bilder online stellen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (4. Juli 2011)

Neue Beläge bekommst bei jedem Fahradhändler.
Es gibt zwei arten, Sinter Metall und organische Beläge.

Sinter Metall: haltbarer, hitze beständiger, für volle leistung müssen sie warm sein

organische Beläge: volle Leistung auch schon "kalt", höhere Abnutzung, meist nicht so hitze stabil > meist ungünstig für lange fahren mit angezogenen Bremsen

das ist so das was ich weis... verbesserungen möglich


@ Scooter

schick schick, scheinst ja aber schon einige Mods gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Ruedscherr (5. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich nochmal. Hab jetzt XT Bremsen dran funktioniert tadellos, und hab ne 9er Sram Kassette verbaut.

Problem ist ich bekomm das Schaltwerk einfach nich ordentlich eingestellt, immer rasselt etwas im kleinsten Ritzel. Brauche ich evtl. auch ne neue Kette?

Oder kann das an was anderen liegen?

Danke für die Antworten!

Gruß


----------



## Radlmaxx (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr CUBE-Fans,

habt ihr schon den neuen CUBE-Store im NOVA EVENTIS besucht, soll ganz gute Angebote da geben. Leider habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, mal selbst dahin zu kommen, aber ist dann schon mal ein Auge wert.
Höre gerade, das der neue Laden eine Filiale von veloXtra.de sein soll und es wohl auch andere Marken, wie Lapierre und Specialized da gibt, jedenfalls nach den unbestätigten Angaben meiner Freundin .
Postet mir mal bitte eure Erfahrungen und ob sich der Weg dahin auch lohnt, denn zu Stadler muss ich momentan nicht.

Schönen Abend noch.


Max


----------



## invalid (7. Juli 2011)

die Elixir ist verbaut und man staune sie scheint endtlich DICHT zu sein!!!
Hab nun auch die Avid Scheiben 185/160 verbaut und bin die erste Runde gefahren. Das Gefühl was man in diese Bremse legen kann ich tausend mal besser als bei der Stroker Ryde. Jetzt muss noch bissl feintuning gemacht werden dann ists perfekt. Bilder folgen bald. Hab mir nun auch ein passendes Bleeding kit besorgt.

Nova Eventis ist so weit weg, sonst würd ich da mal vorbei schauen... aber im Prinzip bekommt man auch alles Cube Zeugs bei Lucky Bike, so richtig mag ich die aber nicht.-..


----------



## mrlinkin (7. Juli 2011)

kann mir mit der schaltung niemand weiterhelfen???


----------



## invalid (7. Juli 2011)

beim Schaltwerk:

Hast mal geschaut obs irgendwo schleift? hast du vor allem deine Schaltung auch mal gereinigt?


----------



## mrlinkin (7. Juli 2011)

Hab nochmal ne Frage: Sind die Unterschiede zwischen der Alvio Schaltung vom Aim under Deore Schaltung vom Analog(mit V Brakes) groß, bzw macht es Sinn, das Analog wegen der bessern Schaltung zu kaufen??

Danke schonmal.


----------



## invalid (7. Juli 2011)

nur wegen der schaltung eher weniger... schon mehr wenn du die Scheibenbremsen mit einrechnest...


----------



## downhillerkarl (7. Juli 2011)

invalid schrieb:


> nur wegen der schaltung eher weniger... schon mehr wenn du die Scheibenbremsen mit einrechnest...


-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensens (7. Juli 2011)

Zum Wechsel der Hayes Stroker Beläge gegen Swissstop: ich habe neulich gelesen, daß es bei der Bremse zwei Varianten gibt, einmal sind die Beläge magnetisch und einmal per Klammer/Feder gesichert, richtig?

Das Deutsch in dem Manual der Hayes ist amüsant, darum frage ich lieber hier: wie sehe ich von außen welche Variante ich habe und ob diese Beläge dazu passen?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003WG1V9S/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=AAZBECADZI5BU"]Swissstop Bremsbeläge Hayes Stroker Ryde,Nr.23: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Jens


----------



## invalid (7. Juli 2011)

Da liegst du richtig. Die erste version der stroker ryde war noch magnetisch. Später folgten die mit den klamkmern. Leider hat sich aber bei swisstop nicht die versionsnummer geändert. Und selbst originalzubehör kann auch mal nicht passen, so wie mir geschehen.

Da bei amazon nicht ersichtlich ist welche version die verkaufen, musst du unbedingt vorher nachfragen, dann bekommst du auch die richtigen.... Denn beide haben die nummer 23


----------



## jensens (7. Juli 2011)

Zwar bin ich erst ca. 300km gefahren und ich weiß nicht ob man das jetzt schon beurteilen darf, aber du schriebst ja schon daß die originalen Beläge irgendwie nur in der Mitte "eine Spur hinterlassen". So siehts bei mir aus:

hinten
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27434957/MeinCubeAnalogDisc2011/scheibe_hinten.JPG

vorne
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27434957/MeinCubeAnalogDisc2011/scheibe_vorne.jpeg

Ich muss schon ganz schön ziehen damit es richtig "beißt", darum will ich mal die Teile testen.


----------



## invalid (7. Juli 2011)

Die spuren sind für die originalen sinterbeläge vollkommen normal... Die "schleifen" etwas mehr...

Die organischen swissstop werden deine scheibe wieder "blank" polieren. Wenn du es mal testen willst... Ich hab zwei paar da, wo wohnst du?


----------



## invalid (8. Juli 2011)

die erste Tour hab ich durch... ich könnt nur über die Bremsen schwärmen... sorry!
Die Dosierbarkeit war es wert. Auch ist das "Bremseiern" der Stroker Ryde nun vergangeheit. Verzögerung ist auch sehr nice... nur die scheibe vorn hat kleinen Schlag, hoffe der zieht sich noch raus... die 185 mm sind halt etwas sensibler.

Bilder vom Ride gibts später


----------



## Regensbiker (9. Juli 2011)

Servus,

bei längeren Touren drückt das vordere Sattel Teil mir alles ab und ist sehr unangenehm.

Wollte die Sattelneigung vorne etwas weiter nach unten verstellen aber ich finde einfach keine Schraube oder ähnliches wie ich das machen könnte

Habe bei meinem Analog 2011 noch den Standard Sattel und Sattelstütze dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (9. Juli 2011)

Du musst nur die beiden silbernen Schrauben unter dem Sattel (Also an der Sattelstütze) lösen und dann den Sattel in die gewünschte richtung neigen


----------



## Regensbiker (9. Juli 2011)

hehe, danke Quator 

aber besonders viel lässt sich der Sattel da nicht nach vorne neigen. Gibts da nicht noch ne andre Möglichkeit? Vielleicht ein zusätzliches von den schwarzen, kleinen Gummidingern drunterschieben?!


----------



## Quator94 (9. Juli 2011)

Also eigentlich sollte man da schon eine ganze Ecke verstellen können. Wundert mich grade.


----------



## invalid (9. Juli 2011)

die zwei schrauben unten lösen und dann sollte da wirklich ne menge machbar sein... ich persöhnlich finde die Sattelwahl bei Cube derzeit so wie so irgendwie daneben. Auch der vom Analog ist sehr individuell und gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## Regensbiker (10. Juli 2011)

hm..ich probiers nachher nochmal. 

Ja, ich habe mich nach 6 Monaten immernoch nicht wirklich an den Sattel gewöhnt. Irgendwann wirds eine Qual bei längeren Touren. Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal nach einem anderen umschaun.


----------



## invalid (10. Juli 2011)

bin ich auch am überlegen, aber welchen...


----------



## Regensbiker (10. Juli 2011)

Also hier mal 2 Bilder, die ich eben aufgenommen habe...Die Wasserwage zeigt an, dass er nach vore geneigt ist aber das hintere Teil vom Sattel ist ja auch etwas höher..sonst kann man keine grosse Neigung erkennen.

Das ist auch das maximale was ich verstellen kann.


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. Juli 2011)

@Regensbiker:

Genau das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. Ich komm mit dem Fizik Gobi XM sehr gut zurecht.

Aber wie es immer bei Sätteln ist. Jeder Ar***ist anders.


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a41830/gobi-xm-black-kium.html


----------



## Regensbiker (10. Juli 2011)

Ist der Sattel von Natur aus mehr nach unten geneigt?
Ich warte jetzt mal noch so 2 Tage bis sich mein Hinterteil wieder regeneriert hat und dann teste ich mal ob das verstellen zur maximalen Neigung etwas verändert....

Ich glaub auch, weil der Sattel da unten alles abdrückt, schlafen meine Finger ein..hoff mal, dass es daran liegt.

Ansonsten werd ich wohl mal nen andren Sattel probieren. Kann man die Sättel kaufen, probieren und bei nicht passen wieder zurückschicken?


----------



## Cubeic (10. Juli 2011)

Ne meistens nicht, einmal montiert ist er gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (10. Juli 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Ist der Sattel von Natur aus mehr nach unten geneigt?



Vom Empfinden her ist er einfach nur höher gebaut hinten. 


Und gegen einschlafende Hände benutze ich Handschuhe von Roeckl mit der Ergonomic Technologie. Momentan hab ich die Illnau und kaum noch Probleme. http://www.roeckl.de/produkte/radsport/sommer/handschuh/illnau/ 

Am Acid hatte ich Ergon-Griffe. Die haben bei mir aber nicht so viel geholfen. Deshalb der Test mit den Roeckl und den normalen Screw-On Griffen von Cube. Vielleicht würde die Kombi Ergon + Roeckl meine Probleme ganz beheben...


----------



## invalid (10. Juli 2011)

mir tun nach gewisser zeit die hände immer im außenbereich weh.. vllt sollte ich auch mal Handschuhe mit Gelpoltster versuchen?

Naja und der Sitz ist halt so ein Ding... ich fin auch dem nie die perfekte Position... da mir das fast schon auf den Sack geht das er hinten so hochkommt...


----------



## Regensbiker (11. Juli 2011)

vielleicht sollte ich auch mal die gelhandschuhe probieren.

habe auch an einen lenker mit mehr rise und stärkerer kröpfung gedacht, da ich gelesen habe, dass das auch schonender für die Handgelenke sein soll. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Regensbiker (11. Juli 2011)

So habe jetzt  von Salsa Cycles einen Lenker mit 17° Kröpfung und Chiba Bio XCell Handschuhe... Dazu noch den Sattel so weit runter vorne wie möglich

Hoffe mal, dass das bei den eingeschlafenen Fingern hilft


----------



## tim1313 (14. Juli 2011)

hallo

möchte mir das cube analog disc 2011 16" kaufen
könnt ihr mir das emmpfehlen hab gehört es hat eine schlechte federgabel?


----------



## Enrique1980 (14. Juli 2011)

Also als Einsteigerbike is es allemal ok. Außer die von dir angesprochene Federgabel. die is echt Schrott. Ist halt die frage, was du mit deinem Bike fährst. In der City mag sie noch gehen. Aber alles was in Richtung CC geht ist sie für mich net zu gebrauchen. 

Sie schüttelt de Handgelenke schon ziemlich durch. Kostet net umsonst neu nur ca. 40 Euro 

Aber wie gesagt, mußt du für dich entscheiden


----------



## tim1313 (14. Juli 2011)

oder lieber das cube ams 
http://images.internetstores.de/products/10_ams_comp_green_1024x768[1024x768].jpg


weiss das das nich hierreingeehört hoff aber das mir jemand helfen kann ;D


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Juli 2011)

Abgesehen davon dass das eine Hardtail und das andere Fully ist, sind es zwei Preisklassen, die verschiedener nicht sein können....wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?

NaitsirhC


----------



## Enrique1980 (14. Juli 2011)

lol. Warum nicht gleich das:


http://www.ready2bike.de/popup_image.php/pID/2443/imgID/0/XTCsid/5fpbud68pec67b7psm6j6p2r43

Solltest dir vielei erstmal überlegen, für was du das Bike überhaupt brauchst und wie die Ansprüche für sein müßen.UND wieviel Geld du ausgeben möchtest. S AMS is natürlich um einiges besser,kostet aber auch s 3-fache. 

Wenn du es brauchst, dann kauf es dir 

Mit Cube machst nix falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (14. Juli 2011)

War vorhin mal wieder biken, mit neuen Reifen (Michelin WildGrip`R).


----------



## invalid (14. Juli 2011)

da ist mal wieder putzen angesagt...

welche gabel hast du dran?


----------



## Quator94 (14. Juli 2011)

Diese gabel habe ich: http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...;page=3;menu=1000,2,121;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2

Vor der Ausfahrt war es noch sauber, hatte den ganzen Tag geregnet


----------



## invalid (14. Juli 2011)

was kannst du so aus erfahrung zu dem teil sagen... bin halt derzeit auch schwer am überlegen gegen welche sinnvolle gaben mal die XCM tauschen kann... und unmengen kosten sollte es eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Regensbiker (14. Juli 2011)

Lohnt es sich denn grundsätzlich eigentlich großartig was an Bikes dieser Preiskategorie zu verändern? 
Ich habe bisher nur Lenker und Griffe wegen den problemen mit der hand getauscht.
Aber ich plane eher das Analog noch 1 - 2 Jahre zu fahren und dann eine Preiskategorie aufzusteigen anstatt jetzt nach und nach teurere Aufrüstungen vorzunehmen.


----------



## Quator94 (14. Juli 2011)

Also fahren tue ich sie seit April diesen Jahres. Den Federweg habe ich bei 120mm gelassen, so wurde sie auch ausgeleifert. Eine großartig andere Geo konnte ich durch diese 20mm mehr Federweg nicht festsellen.
Von den Dämpfeigenschaften ist das schon ein großer Unterschied zur XCM. Hatte bisher auch keine Probleme mit dem Teil, funktioniert tadelos.
Ich habe sie neu gekauft, denke aber eine gebrauchte würde es wohl auch tun. Hängt halt vom Geld ab...

Weiß grad nicht was ich sonst noch schreiben sollte 

Kann man halt über Luftdruck auf sein Gewicht eintellen, hat ne Zugstufen- und Druckstufenverstellbarkeit.

@Regensbiker: Ich habe in mein Analog nochmal locker den Kaufpreis reingestreckt... Sinnvoll? Nein! Aber es macht einfach Laune wenn man sein Bike komplett Neuaufbaut und es sozusagen personalisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHAKA-Commander (15. Juli 2011)

@ Radmaxxl: schon traurig wenn man als Besitzer von VeloXtra hier im Forum Werbung macht, sag wenigstens das Du der Eigentümer bist -Frank Steiner und Ina Schönburg. 
Die Mitarbeiter von Stadler haben genauso wenig Leidenschaft und Fachwissen wie Ihr, aber wenigstens fahren bei Stadler Verkäufer noch ab und an Fahrrad. Naja, Reden können die bei Veloxtra ja, schade das es nur Heiße Luft ist.

MFG


----------



## Quator94 (15. Juli 2011)

Falscher Thread?


----------



## invalid (15. Juli 2011)

warum nicht sinnvoll? Die Rahmen der Hardtails nehmen sich nicht so viel.. es sind die Komponenten die es teuer macht. und die rüste ich lieber selber auf anstatt mir deswegen ein komplett neues Bike zu kaufen. So kann ich wenigstens sagen es ist mein bike und es ist ein Unikat. teuer fertig kaufen kann ja jeder  :=}


----------



## Quator94 (22. Juli 2011)

Haben alle ihr Analog verkauft oder wieso postet hier niemand mehr?


----------



## jensens (22. Juli 2011)

ich hab immer nur ne kamera dabei die flacher als 1cm ist, darum nicht die tollste qualität 

cool wars auf rügen:


----------



## Fabs1991 (22. Juli 2011)

Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## Quator94 (22. Juli 2011)

Wie nachher so?

 Wie hastn das angstellt?


----------



## Fabs1991 (22. Juli 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Wie nachher so?
> 
> Wie hastn das angstellt?



Aufm weg zum Trail hat mir n Auto die Vorfahrt genommen


----------



## Quator94 (22. Juli 2011)

Oha, dann übernimmt ja eigentlich die Versicherung den Schaden. Dir ist aber nichts weiter passiert oder?


----------



## invalid (22. Juli 2011)

na super, aber hey, kannst dir das 2011er von der versicherung bezahlen lassen... ******* ists aber trotzdem. dir gehts soweit gut?

da ich gerade umziehe komme ich nicht so richtig zum radfahren...

eine sache die ich nun bei Cube entdeckt habe: Offiziell sind auf dem Analog reifen bis 2,1 Zoll zugelassen, aber verkauft wird es schon mit 2,25. Was stimmt da wohl nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (27. Juli 2011)

weiß jemand was der aktuelle Cube Analog Rahmen in 18" wiegt?


----------



## Gregor22 (28. Juli 2011)

Nach langer Überlegung wie ich 500 für ein neues Fahrrad anlege, habe ich mir nun das Cube Analog 2011 gekauft.

Ich habe es in dem Design von dem Foto unten bestellt. Gibt es eigentlich noch ein anderes Design?

Mein altes ziemlich viel gefahrenes Cube Analog 2009 habe ich verkauft und etwas Geld draufgelegt und nun das nagelneue 2011er gekauft.
Kann ich eigentlich Verbesserungen bzgl. Fahrverhalten oder Qualität der Einzelteile im Gegensatz zum 2009er Modell erwarten?

Freu mich schon. Bald kommt das Fahrrad.
Warum steht über dem Analog Schriftzug oben am Rahmen eigentlich "Comp"? Was heißt das?


----------



## Quator94 (28. Juli 2011)

Es gibt noch eine variante der Fitifito Ebikes in schwarz/Rot mit Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Gregor22 (28. Juli 2011)

Ist die teurer? 
Ist das nicht das Cube Analog Disc?


----------



## Quator94 (28. Juli 2011)

Ja, ist im Schnitt 50â¬ teurer.


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Juli 2011)

Gregor22 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon. Bald kommt das Fahrrad.
> Warum steht über dem Analog Schriftzug oben am Rahmen eigentlich "Comp"? Was heißt das?



Ist die Serie zu der das Modell gehört. Aim,Acid,Attention, Analog = Comp


Grüße NaitshrC


----------



## Gregor22 (28. Juli 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ist die Serie zu der das Modell gehört. Aim,Acid,Attention, Analog = Comp
> 
> 
> Grüße NaitshrC



Ah ja, danke.


----------



## Funko (2. August 2011)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> Vorher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey,
welche Größe haben deine Fat Alberts ?
Ich habe mom. noch 2.1 Smart Sam drauf....viel Spiel habe ich lt. Rahmen hinten nicht mehr.....


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. August 2011)

Funko schrieb:


> hey,
> welche Größe haben deine Fat Alberts ?
> Ich habe mom. noch 2.1 Smart Sam drauf....viel Spiel habe ich lt. Rahmen hinten nicht mehr.....



2,25er Nobby Nic passen rein. Und da ist auch noch gut Platz.
Fat Albert wird in 2,25 wird auch reinpassen! evtl. sogar in 2,4 (aber diese Größe braucht man bei so einem Bike eh nicht!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabs1991 (3. August 2011)

@ Funko
Das sind 2.25er ... hab aber hinten n 2.4er Laufrad drauf weil das alte n schlag hatte, daher kommt der hinten n bisschen breiter rÃ¼ber

....
Mein Analog ist auch wieder fit! 
Neue Gabel: Rock Shox Dart 2... eigentlich 140â¬ aber dank ebay neu 50â¬ 
unglaublich der unterschied zur suntour!


----------



## Quator94 (3. August 2011)

Ich habe in meinem Fitifito vorne 2,25er und hinten 2,10er Wild Grip`R passt super


----------



## Regensbiker (3. August 2011)

Wie macht sich denn eine neue Gabel bemerkbar beim Analog? Merkt man da echt ein grossen Unterschied?


----------



## Quator94 (3. August 2011)

Also ich merk schon einen riesigen-monster-wambo-Unterschied


----------



## Regensbiker (3. August 2011)

haha..alles klar 

frag nur, weil ich erst seit 7 Monaten überhaupt Mountainbike fahre und das Analog mit der Standard-Ausstattung mein erstes Bike ist und mir nich vorstellen kann, wie sich ein Unterschied anfühlt


----------



## Enrique1980 (4. August 2011)

naja, das kommt mal ganz drauf an, welche neue Gabel du als Vergleich nehmen willst. Wenns wieder so ne Billiggabel wie die XCM is, wirst nix groß merken.

Aber zu ner hochwertigern gibs schon ein wahnsinnsunterschied. Die XCM is einfach nur Schrott und das erste, was bei mir rausgeflogen ist

Merkst sehr gut bei groben Kopfsteinpflaster. Bei der Suntour denkst, dir brechen de Handgelenke, wobei bei ner guten Gabel so gut wie nix wackelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (4. August 2011)

ne gute Gabel kostet allerdings richtig Kohle! Das steht ja meistens nicht im Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis vom Analog.


----------



## Enrique1980 (4. August 2011)

Naja das muß net unbedingt sein. Ab 250 Euro bekommt man schon Verhältnissmäßig gute Gabeln. Kommt halt immer darauf an, was man für Anforderung an seine Gabel stellt.

Klar, wenn man denn Kaufpreis von 500 Euro im Verhältniss zu 250 Euro nimmt, is das schon ne Menge. 

Aber schau dir mal s Attention von Cube an. Is bis auf die Rock Shox Dart Gabel genau das gleiche und kostet 200 Euro mehr und ne Dart bekommst schon für 150. 

Es bleibt also fast gleich, ob du dir n billigeres kaufst und es aufrüstest oder dir n  teures holst und alles is dran.

Der Vorteil dabei ist halt auch, das man sich sein Bike nach seinen eigenen Bedürfnissen aufbauen kann.

Aber das muß halt jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## mtblukas (4. August 2011)

Eine Dart bekommt man fÃ¼r  ca. 80â¬


----------



## Enrique1980 (4. August 2011)

Jo, habsch au grad gemerkt


----------



## mtblukas (4. August 2011)




----------



## Gregor22 (4. August 2011)

Habe heute mein Analog 2011 bekommen per Versand. Vorher hatte ich das Analog 2009 (oder 2010, weiß nicht genau). Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich der Rahmen verändert hat. Also die Rohre sind nicht mehr so "rund", sondern "dreieckig". Auf jeden Fall ein ziemlicher Unterschied.
Warum diese Veränderung? Ist das vor- oder nachteilhaft?

Der Lenker ist meines Erachtens zum Vorgängermodell etwas breiter geworden. Mehr ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.

Ich musste das Rad teils selbst zusammenbauen, weil es im Paket kam.
Da ist mir eines aufgefallen . Das Vorderrad wollte ich in die Gabel einlegen. Es hat aber nicht "eingeklinkt". Soweit ich mich erinnere, hatte ich vor ca. 7 Jahren mal ein Vorderrad eingebaut und da ist das Vorderrad direkt in die Gabel "eingklinkt" und man musste nur noch die Muttern festziehen. D.h. die Gabelenden konnte man direkt auf die dicken Enden setzen die aus dem Vorderrad ragten.

Hier aber musste ich erst, das Schnellspannerteil durch die Fahrradgabel ziehen, damit das Vorderrad dann darauf aufliegen kann. Das Schnellspannerteil ist ja nur ein relativ dünnes Metallstäbchen und da liegt dann eine Seite der Gabel auf. Kam mir komisch vor.
Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Quator94 (4. August 2011)

Das Vorderrad muss nicht einklicken, einfach reinstecken und fertig, auf dem Schnellspanner sollten die Ausfallenden aber nicht aufliegen. 

Mach mal ein Bild von deinem Bike, speziell von Gabel und Vorderrad


----------



## Gregor22 (4. August 2011)

> Das Vorderrad muss nicht einklicken, einfach reinstecken und fertig, auf  dem Schnellspanner sollten die Ausfallenden aber nicht aufliegen.
> 
> Mach mal ein Bild von deinem Bike, speziell von Gabel und Vorderrad



Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich die Gabel nicht auf das Vorderrad legen konnte. Die Gabel war zuweit auseinander, so dass nur eine Seite des Vorderades auf einer Seite der Gabel auflag, aber die andere Seite des Vorderrades war weit weg von der anderen Seite der Gabel.
Normalerweise, müsste man ja das Vorderrad einfach in die Gabel einstecken können (ja, einklicken war blöd formuliert, ich meine einfach nur einstecken in die Öffnung am Ende der Gabel) und dann rechts und links die Muttern festziehen. 
War aber nicht so. 

Ich kann leider kein Foto machen, da ich das Rad heute bei einem Fahrradhändler abgegeben habe, damit er mir einen Fahrradständer und Schnellspannerschutz (für Vorder- und Hinterrad und Sattel) einbaut. 
Für 40 übrigens, was ich völlig überteuert finde. Ist mir aber er erst im Nachhinein aufgefallen. Er benutzt ein billiges Schnellspannerschutzset für ca. 9.

Vielleicht frage ich morgen den Fahrradhändler nochmal.


----------



## Funko (5. August 2011)

@ Fabs1991 & Octopuse 300 ...Danke für eure Antworten!!
Hab mir eben Maxxis Larsen TT montiert konnte sie aber aufgrund des Regens noch nicht testen!


----------



## Gregor22 (6. August 2011)

Mein neues Cube Analog 2011 ist jetzt bei mir, vorher hatte ich das Analog 2009. Obwohl den Spezifikationen nach der Unterschied im Gewicht nur 0,5kg betragen soll kommt es mir vor als wenn das Analog 2011 mind. 1,5kg schwerer ist.
Das Fahrgefühl ist auch sehr anders. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich das Analog bereits gebraucht kaufte. Das Analog 2011 (welches ich nagelneu kaufte) bereitet mir ein Gefühl von viel "strafferen" "härteren" Fahren. Also als wenn das ganze Fahrrad viel "straffer" wär. Kann das schwer beschreiben. Den Dämpfer habe ich genauso eingestellt wie bei meinem Analog 2009.

Das Analog fuhr sich "weicher", "flüssiger". Kann es sein, dass Fahhräder neu sich anders fahren, als wenn sie z.B. ein Jahr eingefahren sind und dass sich das Fahrgefühl von meinem jetzigen 2011er noch hin zu meinem alten 2009er ändern wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trommeck (7. August 2011)

Gregor22 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich die Gabel nicht auf das Vorderrad legen konnte. Die Gabel war zuweit auseinander, so dass nur eine Seite des Vorderades auf einer Seite der Gabel auflag, aber die andere Seite des Vorderrades war weit weg von der anderen Seite der Gabel.
> Normalerweise, müsste man ja das Vorderrad einfach in die Gabel einstecken können (ja, einklicken war blöd formuliert, ich meine einfach nur einstecken in die Öffnung am Ende der Gabel) und dann rechts und links die Muttern festziehen.
> War aber nicht so.
> 
> ...



Liegt wohl daran, weil du das Bike wo anders gekauft hast und er natürlich für seine Arbeit bezahlt werden möchte. Kauf einfach dein nächstes Bike beim Händler, dann bekommst du einen dicken Service und Kleinteile obendrauf gratis...


----------



## Gregor22 (7. August 2011)

trommeck schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, weil du das Bike wo anders gekauft hast und er natürlich für seine Arbeit bezahlt werden möchte. Kauf einfach dein nächstes Bike beim Händler, dann bekommst du einen dicken Service und Kleinteile obendrauf gratis...



Ja, das werde ich auch machen. War nur so, dass das Analog 2011 schon ziemlich ausverkauft war bei den Händlern und ich noch eins erwischen wollte. Also habe ich im Netz bestellt. Hätte aber mal mehr die lokalen Händler durchtelefonieren sollen.


----------



## trommeck (7. August 2011)

Gregor22 schrieb:


> Ja, das werde ich auch machen. War nur so, dass das Analog 2011 schon ziemlich ausverkauft war bei den Händlern und ich noch eins erwischen wollte. Also habe ich im Netz bestellt. Hätte aber mal mehr die lokalen Händler durchtelefonieren sollen.



Joa ging mir auch so. Hätte es online für 550 bekommen können aber habe zum Glück einen Händler gefunden der es in jeder größe da hatte. Alle größen kurz probegefahren und mich dann für eins entschieden.
Trotzdem viel Spaß damit, für normale Touren ein solider Einstieg ins Mountainbike fahren.


----------



## Hobbyfahrer78 (8. August 2011)

Hi!

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand bei einem Problem an meinem Analog Disc Modell 2009 helfen kann.

Nach etwa 1000 km hat es angefangen zu knacken, darauf hin wurde die Sattelstütze sowie die -klemme getauscht. Nachdem ich jetzt seit diesem Tausch wieder ~ 1000 km gefahren bin, fängt es wieder an zu knacken. Ich habe daraufhin die Sattelstütze rausgenommen, saubergemacht und wieder eingebaut und es war Ruhe. Bei der nächsten Tour hat es wieder angefangen zu knacken. 

Was kann ich hier noch machen???


----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

Abwischen und dann Fett draufmachen...sollte helfen


----------



## invalid (8. August 2011)

Regelmäßiges sauber machen hilft da enorm, klingt banal ist aber so.  Das knacken in der sattelstütze kommt ja vom Dreck der sich da so ansammelt. Wichtig ist dann aber auch das einfetten...


----------



## Hobbyfahrer78 (8. August 2011)

Hallo mtblukas,
hallo invalid,

vielen Dank erst mal für eure Antworten. Was für ein Fett nehmt ihr da? Normales Allzweckfett? Ich denk mal, dass die Klemme auch ein bischen Fett vertragen kann??


----------



## Octopuse300 (8. August 2011)

die Klemme kann Fett vertragen, oder auch Kriechöl (Brunox etc.).

für die Stüte gibt es spezielle Montagepasten. Aber ich empfehle dir die Stütze trocken zu montieren. ggf mal richtig reinigen! Vielleicht ist jetzt schon irgend ein Fett (oder Dreck) drin...


----------



## Hobbyfahrer78 (8. August 2011)

Gereinigt war alles. Aber vielleicht sollte ich die Reinigung wiederholen, vielleicht ist wirklich noch was drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

Hast du auch das Rhor vom Rahmen also innnen drin gereinigt?

Lg


----------



## Quator94 (8. August 2011)

Schau mal lieber ob der Sattel vernünftig an der Stütze befestigt ist


----------



## invalid (9. August 2011)




----------



## Fabs1991 (10. August 2011)

Funko schrieb:


> @ Fabs1991 & Octopuse 300 ...Danke für eure Antworten!!
> Hab mir eben Maxxis Larsen TT montiert konnte sie aber aufgrund des Regens noch nicht testen!



Achwas! Alte Klamotten an & ab durch den Matsch!


----------



## cytrax (13. August 2011)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> Achwas! Alte Klamotten an & ab durch den Matsch!



Das geilste überhaupt was es gibt


----------



## invalid (13. August 2011)

endlich da, nachdem ich sie bei Berg-Ab.de für nur 299 bekommen habe: REBA RLT 100 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabs1991 (13. August 2011)

Neue Gabel  Rock Shox Dart 2 80mm




Ich bin zufrieden!


----------



## Quator94 (13. August 2011)

Sieht lecker aus


----------



## Enrique1980 (13. August 2011)

Glückwunsch invalid, ne Reba für 299 is echt n Haubtgewinn Bin bei meiner ja damals vom Kauf zurück getreten, nachdem es nur Ärger mit dem Händler gab.

Hab mir nu ne Marzocchi zugelegt und mit ihr bin i au voll zufrieden. Hab se heut maln Extremtest unterzogen und bin um de Kriebsteintalsperre geradelt oder eher gehoppelt. War schon net ohne die Tour und n bissel tat mir au s Radl leid Aba da muß es durch.


Hast se denn schon eingebaut und getestet?


----------



## invalid (13. August 2011)

wird am Mittwoch eingebaut


----------



## Enrique1980 (13. August 2011)

Machst net selber. Bis auf Kralle einschlagen isses wirklich net schwer. So lange könnt ich net warten


----------



## invalid (14. August 2011)

Ich lass Sie einbauen, kost ja nur 10 â¬. 

Und dann kÃ¶nnen wir ja gern zu zweit mal endlich radeln. Da ja nun Ferien sind, hab ich auch mehr Zeit. NÃ¤chste Woche bin ich dann erstmal drei Tage in Chemnitz, montags wird mein klimperndes trettlager gewechselt, Dienstag geht auf die augustusburg und mit Soulride... Das wird ein SpaÃ


----------



## Enrique1980 (14. August 2011)

Moin Invalid,

Hmm, also für 10 Eus hät i meine auch einbauen lassen Hab schon für Kralle einschlagen 7 Euro bezahlt 
Augustusburg ohne de Reba? Wird doch erst am Mittwoch eingebaut??  Manno, da werd i glei wieder neidisch. Kriebstein hat gestern so Laune gemacht, könnt nu jeden Tag sowat fahren Aber ist ja hier geländetechnisch leider net möglich

Nu, könn wer echt ma machen. Werd nachher s Bike putzen und noch n bissel am Silbersee radeln.


----------



## invalid (14. August 2011)

die Reba kommt diesen Mittwoch ran, nächste Woche gehts nach Chemnitz, von daher mit der Reba und den neu bestellten Nobby Nic's.

hast ne PM


----------



## Enrique1980 (14. August 2011)

@ invalid: hast PN


----------



## invalid (14. August 2011)

der erste gemeinsame Ausritt ist geglückt. Es war ne schöne Runde mit immerhin 35 km Länge und viel spaß. Am Ende wurde es dann nochmal richtig lustig, als mir nach einer kleinen Single Trail abfahrt auffiel, dass fast alle Schrauben an meinen Bremsscheiben Locker waren, und zwischendurch hinten auch zwei Schrauben abhanden gekommen sind. Ist ein mulmiges Gefühl hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (16. August 2011)

Stimmt, hat echt laune gemacht. Endlich jemand, der net nach 10 km kein Bock mehr hat 

Hoffe, hast noch 2 Schrauben befunden und de Scheibe is wieder fest... Hätte echt böse ausgehen können

Morgen isses endlich soweit, wa. Viel Spaß mit deiner Reba. Erwarte umfassenden Bericht


----------



## invalid (16. August 2011)

ja ich hatte noch von der Hayes einen kompletten satz und habe alle Schrauben gewechselt. Nun kommt das Bike in die Werkstatt

heute kleiner Ausritt zum Kulkwitzer See:


----------



## invalid (18. August 2011)

Bei dem perfekten Wetter heute mal der erste Ausritt mit allen Umbauten die geplannt und nun vollendet sind. Und bei der Ausfahrt hab ich sogar im Flachen Leipzig nen schönen Single Trail gefunden, da konnte die Reba gleich mal paar böse Baumwurzeln plätten. Mit den Nobby Nics bin ich bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Fahre sie nun erstmal mit 3bar, da ist aber sicher noch optimierungs potenzial.


----------



## Regensbiker (18. August 2011)

hab seit 2 Wochen die Nobby Nics drauf und bin auch eigentlich ganz zufrieden aber mein Rad hat angefangen komische Geräusche von sic zu geben seit den 2 letzten Ausfahrten.

Es kommt und geht. Auch mal, wenn ich es schiebe oder wenn ich fahre. Ganz unterschiedlich.


----------



## Quator94 (18. August 2011)

Beim Rollen immer die Pedale auf beiden Seiten gleich hoch halten 

@Invalid gefällt mir richtig gut dein Bike


----------



## invalid (21. August 2011)

das klingt wie ne Nase bremse... sehr komisch, schleifen die Beläge irgendwo?hat du schon mal im trockenen geschau ob irgendwo was schleift oder etwas spielt hat?


----------



## Regensbiker (21. August 2011)

Ja, das war die Bremse + ein nicht ganz festgezogenes Laufrad hinten. Hat geeiert und geschliffen gleichzeitg.

Jetzt läufts wieder


----------



## Funko (21. August 2011)

Fabs1991 schrieb:


> Achwas! Alte Klamotten an & ab durch den Matsch!



Schon längst passiert !!! 
Bin mit den neuen Reifen echt zufrieden...
Hier noch ein Photo vor dem "ersten" Ausritt......OMG, wie sauber es da noch war



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Quator94 (21. August 2011)

Und wie sieht es jetzt aus? 

Was sind das eigentlich für Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomaol (22. August 2011)

Hi.

Ich habe  das Cube  auch ins  Auge  gefasst.
Was für eines  sollte man Kaufen?

Habe  hier  was  von  Baujahren  mit nicht  so  gutem Zustand  gelesen.

Ich bin kein  Hardcore Fahrer, aber  ab  und  an wird  es  auch mal unwegsammer.

Danke  für  eine  Tip.

Mfg. Tom


----------



## Quator94 (22. August 2011)

Ich würde warten bis das 2012er erscheint und dann das 2011er im Sonderangebot kaufen


----------



## tomaol (23. August 2011)

Habe ein  2011Acid  gekauft. Sorry

mfg.


----------



## Quator94 (23. August 2011)

Trotzdem hat mein Analog eine coolere Gabel


----------



## Djinntonic (24. August 2011)

Das 2012 macht sich gut


----------



## Funko (25. August 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es jetzt aus?
> 
> Was sind das eigentlich für Reifen?



.....

Das sind Maxxis Larsen TT Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (29. August 2011)

heute schöne ausfahrt gehabt...


----------



## Fabs1991 (30. August 2011)

Schmeckt! 
Wieviel hast du für die Elixir hinblättern müssen?


----------



## invalid (30. August 2011)

140.- , waren gebraucht....


----------



## Quator94 (30. August 2011)

Kann man eigentlich noch Analog Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2010 irgendwo kaufen? Wollte mir eventuell ein 4x Bike aufbauen.


----------



## invalid (31. August 2011)

ich denke nicht das du da noch was bekommst...

zu den Bremsen: im nachhinein muss ich sagen, man brauch den ganzen einstellungs-schnickschnak nicht wirklich. Ne Elixir 5 tuts sicher auch!


----------



## Milan0 (31. August 2011)

Aber klar macht es eine 5er auch. Bin Ã¤uÃert zufrieden mit dieser Bremse.

Und NEU fÃ¼r 165â¬ der Satz ist absolut spitze!


----------



## downhillerkarl (31. August 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich noch Analog Rahmen aus dem Jahr 2010 irgendwo kaufen? Wollte mir eventuell ein 4x Bike aufbauen.


na du hast ja Vertrauen in den Rahmen


----------



## Alnico (31. August 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Mir ist in den Sinn gekommen bei meinem Analog auch mal die Gabel zu wechseln. Soll nicht zu teuer sein (damit es noch im Verhältnis zum Bike steht) und meinen Geldbeutel nicht zu arg belastet 

Das Problem ist: Ich hab das Analog in der Ausführung mit den V-Brakes, würde diese auch gerne dran lassen und nicht auf Discs wechseln  (Bremskraft der V-Brakes ist ausreichend für mich), kennt jemand da eine Gabel (Preis/Qualitätsklasse Rock Shox Reba/Recon vielleicht?) die eine Aufnahme für V-Brakes hat?

Habe bisher noch nicht viele Modelle im Netz gefunden, wenn dann nur ältere die kaum noch zu bekommen sind.

Vielleicht hat von euch ja jemand eine Idee 


Gruß, Ben


----------



## mtblukas (31. August 2011)

Alnico:

Wie oft hast du denn auf Antworten gedrückt ?


----------



## Alnico (31. August 2011)

Hui, eigentlich nur einmal?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (31. August 2011)

Irgendein Fail oder so von Mtb-News.


----------



## Alnico (31. August 2011)

So hab jetzt nochmal weiter gesucht, die Rock Shox Recon Silver TK (die Air Version) gibts auch mit Canti-Aufnahmen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Gabel bzw. ist sie empfehlenswert?
Soll ja keine Fehlinvestition werden.


----------



## Milan0 (1. September 2011)

Ich bin derzeit für meine Schwester auch auf der Suche nach einer guten Gabel mit Cantiaufnahmen.

Wer hier bezahlbare Gabeln kennt, bitte mal Links posten. Am besten wäre in Weiß


----------



## patrick... (1. September 2011)

Alnico schrieb:


> So hab jetzt nochmal weiter gesucht, die Rock Shox Recon Silver TK (die Air Version) gibts auch mit Canti-Aufnahmen.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Gabel bzw. ist sie empfehlenswert?
> Soll ja keine Fehlinvestition werden.



Die ist an meinem Acid '12 dran aber eben mit Scheibenbremsen. Ich finde die Gabel klasse. Bin allerdings Frischling. Dennnoch zumindest für mich fast schon ein Quantensprung zum Analog Disc '11.

Geh einfach in einen Laden und setz dich aufs Acid '12 und probier es aus  .


----------



## Quator94 (1. September 2011)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> na du hast ja Vertrauen in den Rahmen



Ja hab ich auch, vertraust du deinem Bike etwa nicht?


----------



## downhillerkarl (2. September 2011)

Nicht mehr so wie früher.
ein Analograhmen für 4x zu benutzen ist echt mutig
Wenn man den direkten Vergleich zu etwas besserem hat, merkt man wie sehr das Analog sich bei Belastungen verwindet


----------



## Quator94 (2. September 2011)

Teilweise fahren die Jungs sogar die Sid im 4x 

Ob ich mir ein 4x Bike aufbau steht aber eh noch nicht fest...


----------



## Fabs1991 (3. September 2011)




----------



## Fabs1991 (3. September 2011)

greencube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensens (5. September 2011)

invalid, wie ist denn die Reba im Vgl. zur originalen so?


----------



## invalid (5. September 2011)

die Frage beantworte ich mit einem Lächeln.

Die Reba: leichter, spricht sensibler und vor allem gleichmäßiger an, Dämpft um welten besser, ist sehr steif (die XCM wackelt ja etwas), gibt vor allem in kurven besseres Feedback, wenn man einmal die richtigen Settings für seinen Fahrstill gefunden hat wird man die XCM nicht vermissen, fals jemand aber noch einer braucht, bei mir steht nun eine im Keller...

durch und durch hat sich jeder Cent gelohnt!


----------



## invalid (10. September 2011)

statusupdate...

arm hat nun ne schiene, die schmerzen werden nicht weniger, war heute nacht in der notaufnahme, gebrochen ist wohl nichts. Die Transuse ist ohne ein wort weitergefahren... 

Naja nun brauch ich ein neues vorderrad, kann mir da wer helfen? Gebraucht wäre auch ok, neu sollten sich die kosten in grenzen halten. bekommt man da brauchbares für um die 50? 

hier die bilder:


----------



## Quator94 (10. September 2011)

Oh nein, wieso Rahmenhöhe bestimmen verunfallen aufeinmal alle Analogs...

Guck dir mal die an, müssste das gleiche Laufrad sein 


http://www.ebiketester24.de/rahmenhoehe-bestimmen/


----------



## mtblukas (10. September 2011)

Was hastn du gemacht


----------



## Quator94 (10. September 2011)

Vielleicht ist er gegen den Pfeiler gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (10. September 2011)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Hier noch was wegen Laufrädern:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/414642/cat/all


----------



## invalid (11. September 2011)

die tussi auf ihrem klapperrad  ist gefahren wie der letzte mensch... und als ich den weg reinfahren wollte wo sie rauskam machte sie nen schwenker in meine richtung... da musste ich ausweichen und bin an dem poller hängengeblieben mitm lenker...


----------



## Enrique1980 (12. September 2011)

Mensch, hätte aba noch schlimmer ausgehen können. Und die is einfach weiter gefahren??? Gibs ja net. Da fragt man wenigstens mal, ob alles I.O is. 

Wünsch dir und deinem Analog auf jeden gute Besserung. Hoffe, deiner Reba au nix weiter passiert. Das wärs ja dann noch!!!!

Meld dich, wenns dir und deinem Bike wieder besser geht. Müßen mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen.


----------



## Quator94 (12. September 2011)

Jetzt ganz ohne Übertreibung hätte ich ihr mindestens son fetten Stein hinterher geworfen. Hatte schon einige Fälle wo ich solche Spackos mit irgendwelchen Dingen beschmissen hab.
Habe ich auch ehrlich gesagt kein Problem mit...


----------



## jensens (12. September 2011)

Gute Besserung!

Mein Analog geht diese Woche zur Gratis-Inspektion (hat jetzt 1000 km runter).


----------



## downhillerkarl (12. September 2011)

Warum weichst du aus?
Hättest du sie halt umgefahren?, dann wärst du und dein Analog noch ganz und sie kaputt
Gute Besserung


----------



## invalid (13. September 2011)

so schiene ist ab... handgelenk schmerzt noch etwas wird aber langsam besser... neues Vorderrad ist auch bestellt.
Nach einer ersten Rundschau des Vorderbaus ist nichts weiter defekt... ich kann keine risse erkennen, Die gabel taucht soweit auch problemlos ein... Kratzer am Tauchrohr sind nicht erkennbar...



Laufradprofis Nylon Felgenband
AusfÃ¼hrung:size: 26 Zoll (559/22mm) 

2. Felge:Mavic XM 321 disc schwarz
4. Nippel:Messing schwarz
3. Speichen:Niro 2.0 silber
1. Nabe:Shimano Deore disc HB-M525 VR 6Loch schwarz

57â¬


----------



## jensens (20. September 2011)

Hallo invalid und alle anderen 

Mein analog Disc soll eine andere Gabel bekommen. Nun hab ich beim Händler folgendes Angebot entdeckt:
Eine rockshox recon 351 u-turn, 130mm federweg (ist aber begrenzbar auf weniger), mit poploc, farbe schwarz. War ein Messe-Ausstellungsstück. Originalpreis 419,- und jetzt im Angebot für 200,- . Neu, vom Händler, Garantie. 
Ich hab mich schon etwas "festgeguckt" und will natürlich erstmal eure Meinung dazu lesen. Also, vielen dank schon mal für eure schnelle entscheidungs-Hilfe! 

Schöne Grüße,
Jens


----------



## invalid (20. September 2011)

so ich hab nun doch nen Gips bekommen... am 10.10 kommt er ab...

mittlerweile musst ich auch feststellen, das meine Scheibe vorne im Arsch ist... eine Neue hab ich durch etwas GlÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 17â¬ bekommen.

@ jensens

bei dem Preis find ich das Angebot topp... und besser als die XCM ist sie allemal. Du musst nur aufpassen das du die Rahmengarantie nicht verlierst wenn du sie mit vollen 130 mm fÃ¤hrst.


----------



## jensens (20. September 2011)

oh, nun doch gips :/ naja, auf daß der 10.10. schnell kommt =)

Also, einstelltechnisch ist die Recon scheinbar ganz angenehm. Poploc wollte ich gern haben, und eben etwas was irgendwie "besser arbeitet". 

Ein Freund hat eine Reba SL drin, davon bin ich ganz begeistert, aber die hat ja Luftfederung statt Stahlfedern (bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege).

Haben Gabeln mit Stahlfedern irgendwie generelle Nachteile (abgesehen vom höheren Gewicht)? Kann man die Recon 351 u-turn generell empfehlen?

Sorry für meine vielen Fragen, aber ich will ja mein Geld gut anlegen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (21. September 2011)

Im prinzip gibt's bis auf Gewicht und die steile endprogression kaum Nachteile. Wie gesagt, für den Preis kannste nur wenig falsch machen. Hab auch bisher eher gutes über das Teil gelesen.


----------



## jensens (21. September 2011)

Aber die suntour hat mehr Gewicht als die recon, oder? Finde dazu keine angabe...


----------



## Enrique1980 (21. September 2011)

Hi, de Suntour wiegt ca 2500g, also bist mit deiner Recon doch schon n bissel drunter. Aba an ne Air kommst natürlich net ran. Mit dem Gewicht bist trotzdem gut dabei.

Der Neupreis is aba schon n bissel hoch gegriffen. Ne neue Recon 351 bekommst schon ab unter 300 Euro. Im Durchschnitt sind se im o-Shop bei 350. Typisch Verkäuferstrategie!! Aba wenn de wirklich volle Garantie hast, kannst bei 200 Eus nix falsch machen. 

Was du aba bedenken solltest, das du im Gegensatz zur Air, wo du die Federhärte nach belieben durch Luftdruck einstellen kannst, du ne vordefinierte Federhärte durch die Stahlfeder hast.
Da ich dein Gewicht net kenn, könnt es also sein, das die Stahlfeder für dich entweder zu weich oda zu hart ist. Solltest dich diesbezüglich nochmal informieren. Kannst aba zur Not für relativ wenig Geld dir die passende Stahlfeder zu kaufen.


Und wie Invalid schon schrieb, pass auf den FW auf. 130 sind schon arg viel. Zum einen wegen der Geo und zum anderen wegen Garantie.

Hab zwar bei mir auch ne 120ér drin, aba auch nur weil bei meiner die Standrohre komplett ins Tauchrohr versinken und dadurch meine von der Gabelkrone bis zur Aufnahme nur unwesentlich länger ist als ne 100ér. Wies bei der Recon ist,kann ich dir net sagen.


----------



## jensens (21. September 2011)

Der Händler hat den Preis nochmal von selbst korrigiert: Neupreis 369,-, im Angebot für 150,- . Da schlag ich dann mal zu.
Danke für Eure Ratschläge!

Jens


----------



## downhillerkarl (22. September 2011)

ich würde die Gabel auf jeden Fall nicht mit 130 fahren
musst halt mal wegen der Einbauhöhe gucken, Travel sie auf 100- 110 mm un du wirst nichts falsch machen.
Du kannst natürlich auch die 130 auf eigene Verantwortung fahren, dann würde ich sie aber mit VIEL Sag fahren, damit der größere FW im Sag verschwindet.  
Probier halt wie du am Besten mit klar kommst


----------



## invalid (26. September 2011)

Sagt mal hat einer von euch erfahrung mit shimano bremsen? Bin am überlegen mal die neuen shimano slx zu testen... Bräuchte dann nur noch nen Abnehmer für meine avid elixir cr


----------



## mtblukas (26. September 2011)

slx gegen elixir cr????

Ich kauf dir deine CR fÃ¼r 100â¬ ab ok?


----------



## invalid (26. September 2011)

Die CR ist nicht gerade ein "Sorglos-Paket". Der komplexe Aufbau mit zig Abdichtungsebenen macht sie anfällig und pflegebedürftig. Deswegen suche ich alternativen... wer Tipps hat, immer zu...


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2011)

Anstatt CR einfach die 5er nehmen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Bremse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (29. September 2011)

Wer Interesse an meiner elixir cr hat, kann sich bei mir melden... Ich ziehe die Option in Betracht sie zu verkaufen. So ca. 120 dachte ich...  Ich hoffe das ist jetzt nich "illegal" das hier zu Posten...


----------



## jensens (29. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

nochmal danke für Eure Tips zur Recon. Habe sie am letzten Wochenende schon eingeritten und kann sagen es hat sich gelohnt.
Der Poploc-Hebel ist noch nicht geliefert worden, dazu habe ich noch mal eine Frage:
hat es irgendeinen besonderen Sinn ob man einen linken oder einen rechten Hebel anbaut? 

Schöne Grüße,
Jens


----------



## invalid (30. September 2011)

so... da ich ja immernoch nicht fahren kann  und es auch noch etwas dauern wird, mach ich grad paar service sachen am Bike. Passend dazu kam heute mein neuer Montageständer. Echt super das teil. Der macht das arbeiten erheblich entspanter. 

Erste Tätigkeit war das anbauen meiner neuen SLX Shifter, das ging leicht von der Hand. Die Schaltung war auch schnell justiert. Zweiter und schon komplizierterer Akt, war der Service meiner Elixir CR. So stellte sich heraus, das meine Befürchtungen war wurden und eine der Dichtungen bei der hinteren Bremse defekt war. Dummerweise genau am Pad Contact Adjustment, wo es von AVID keine Ersatzteile gibt. Daher muss ich da wohl nun etwas improvisieren und mir eine neue Dichtung beschaffen welche 12,6 mm Innendurchmesser hat und 0,75-0,8 mm stark ist und dazu noch DOT verträgt. Ich sehe das wird ein spaß.


----------



## invalid (1. Oktober 2011)

die liste wird immer länger. bei der Demontage zeigte sich nun, das beide vordere Kolben zum Teil gebrochen waren. Ersatz muss also her. Und auch die Bremsleitungen haben wohl bei dem Sturtz gelitten. Beide sind am Hebel unter der Kappe abgeknickt. Naja.. was solls. Neue Kolben bestellt und dazu roter Jagwire Bremsschlauch. Wenn man schon mal dabei ist kannst ja was spezielles sein. Irgendwie muss ich ja kompensieren das ich mir mein bike grad nur anschauen kann.


----------



## Enrique1980 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hab heut beim stöbern in meinem Handy mal ein paar Pics mit meinem kleinen gefunden,
  und da hier schon lange keine "intakten" (Gruß an Invalid) Analogs mehr zu sehen waren, post ich euch sie einfach mal

Sorry für die schlechte Quali, is halt nur ne Handy-Cam

Zu bild 1:
Einer meiner schönsten Ausflüge dieses Jahr, ein Rundkurs um die Talsperre Kriebstein.  Für fortgeschrittene Fahrer sehr zu empfehlen.Aber bitte nur mit Schutzkleidung!

Zu Bild 2:
 Nach ca. 50 km und gefühlt genauso vielen Höhenmetern endlich am Ziel


Zu Bild 3:
  Und das kleine in Nahaufnahme
  (Hier stellte sich mir nun die Frage: WO VERDAMMT STAND MEIN AUTO!!!)


Zu Bild 4:
Hoch erfreut, mein Auto nun doch wieder gefunden zu haben, zeigten sich die Ausmaße des noch leicht schlammigen Waldbodens

Zu Bild 5:
Aber nicht nur das Analog mußte leiden, dem Fahrer ist es nicht besser ergangen. Schürfwunden inklusive. An diesem Punkt muß ich noch einmal auf die Schutzkleidung verweisen. Meine lag leider zu Haus.




Euch noch ein paar schöne Bike-touren diese Jahr.


----------



## Enrique1980 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ach, und hier noch 2 Bilder.

Das erste ist ein Pic von ner prima Tour im Harz

Und das 2te is ne Preisfrage, natürlich ohne Preis, an invalid:
Na wo ist das?

Ja auch Leipzig hat Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (4. Oktober 2011)

ich denke mal dass das irgendwo in LE ist?


Bei meiner Bremse gehts in die nächste Runde. Neue Bremsschläuche sind bestellt. Und auch neue Dichtungen lasse ich mir Probeweise zukommen, ich hoffe eine davon passt... sonst kann ich die CR ausm Fenser werfen...


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. Oktober 2011)

am Wochenende war ich mal mit dem Analog meiner Freundin unterwegs. 

Fazit: Das Bike macht richtig Spaß. Obwohl der Rahmen eigentlich mir eine Nr. zu klein ist.
Das die Gabel nix ist war ja klar. Das es so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht gedacht....

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von dem schönen Cube:














_...neue Gabel ist bereits bestellt ;-)  Brauch jetzt nur noch einen breiteren Lenker _


----------



## invalid (4. Oktober 2011)

ist das ein 2012 erst... ?. welche Gabel hast genommen?


----------



## Octopuse300 (4. Oktober 2011)

Neee, das müsste ein 2009 oder 2010er sein.
Gabel wird die RST F1RST Platinum.


----------



## invalid (4. Oktober 2011)

RST¿ why


----------



## Octopuse300 (5. Oktober 2011)

invalid schrieb:


> RST¿ why



Leicht, Straff und günstig!
_Nicht alles wo RST drauf steht ist "Schnrott". Genau so wenig ist nicht alles "Top" worauf RockShox steht ;-)_


----------



## Enrique1980 (5. Oktober 2011)

Is das 2010. Müßtest eigentlich kennen Invalid  Is meins nur als green.

So schlecht soll die RST garnet sein. Muß wirklich net immer Rock Shox sein. Bin mit meiner Marzocchi auch voll zufrieden. Hat die gleichen Features wie ne Recon Solo Air und kostet um einiges weniger. 

Wenn man net grad n spitzen Angebot für ne Rock shox hat, gibt es genug qualitativ gleichwertige Alternativen für weniger Geld.

Was bezahlst denn für die RST?


----------



## emil96 (6. Oktober 2011)

ich hab auch ein CUBE udn findst geil


----------



## invalid (6. Oktober 2011)

irgendein cube oder ein analog, um das es hier auch geht?


----------



## Alnico (7. Oktober 2011)

So hier auch nochmal ein Bild von einer Ausfahrt letztens.

Hoffentlich ist bald etwas Geld für die neue Gabel über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (8. Oktober 2011)

hier die ersten Bilder vom Jagwire umbau...

*Update Bremsen: *die Hebel der Elixir CR sind nun bei Sport Import zum Service. Wenn alles gut geht bekomme ich die neuen Dichtungen unter Kulanz, da das Problem bekannt ist.


----------



## downhillerkarl (9. Oktober 2011)

Die kenn ich doch wo her


----------



## invalid (11. Oktober 2011)

Leute Leute Dudes ahhhhhhh wahhhhhh

es ist nicht möglich... heut ist weihnachten!

Ich hab ja letzte Woche meine alten CR Bremshebel zu Sport Import eingeschickt. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt mit einer kleinen Rechnung von ein Paar Euro gerechnet. Doch heute kam das Paket mit nagelneuen 2012er X9 Bremshebeln... Carbon Lock... Wie geil ist das denn... nun ärgert es mich ja fast, das ich nur die Hebel eingeschickt habe... vllt hätte ich auch neue Zangen bekommen? Aber ich will mich mal nicht beschweren! ich dreh durch. Ich hatte ja nicht mal ne Rechnung zu der Bremse ... das gibts nicht... ich spring hier rum wie ein Gucki!


----------



## Shugga X (14. Oktober 2011)

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal im analogen Würfelclub anmelden. Bin zwar schon eine Weile hier an Board, war aber die letzen Jahre auf einem Hardy 6 unterwegs, von dem ich mich nun leider trennen musste. Vor zwei Wochen kam nun das Analog 2011 hier an, was ich für einen guten Preis abschiessen konnte. Bin soweit auch mit dem Rad zufrieden, meine Tour geht morgen zum Frühsport über 3 Stunden durch Wald, auf Schotter, Acker, Sand und Straße.
Fahren tut es sich eigentlich ganz gut, selbst mein Nacken macht auch bei den längen Touren keine Probleme, allerdings und hier bin ich nun langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende:

Schmerzen!!! 

Und zwar anfangen unterm Ellenbogen bis zu den Handgelenken, an beiden Armen und zwar außen.
Ich bermerke auch, dass ich ziemlichen Druck mit den Händen auf den Lenker ausübe.. mich schon quasi zwanghaft darauf abstützen muss. Habe natürlich erstmal mit den Einstellungen am Lenker herumexperimentiert, dann kam die Gabel (Mistding!) dran.. Ergebnis nun, die Schmerzen lassen erst nach, wenn ich die Gabel locke. 
Und eigentlich finde ich das überhaupt nicht gut.

Rahmenhöhe ist eigentlich richtig.. Sattel ist auch optimal eingestellt.. Habt Ihr noch Ideen?

Btw: Gleich mal ein Foto von dem Baby.. Ich weiß, die Quali ist nicht so doll


----------



## Milan0 (14. Oktober 2011)

Kürzerer Vorbau 
Handschuhe mit Geleinlagen
Lenkerbreite auf dich abstimmen


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Oktober 2011)

Shugga X schrieb:


> Schmerzen!!!
> 
> Und zwar anfangen unterm Ellenbogen bis zu den Handgelenken, an beiden Armen und zwar außen.
> Ich bermerke auch, dass ich ziemlichen Druck mit den Händen auf den Lenker ausübe.. mich schon quasi zwanghaft darauf abstützen muss. Habe natürlich erstmal mit den Einstellungen am Lenker herumexperimentiert, dann kam die Gabel (Mistding!) dran.. Ergebnis nun, die Schmerzen lassen erst nach, wenn ich die Gabel locke.
> ...



Ist der Sattel korrekt eingestellt? nicht das du "zu wenig" auf dem Sattel sitzt und dein Gewicht zu weit nach vorne gelagert ist. Dadurch musst du dich unnötig "fest" am Lenker abdrücken.

Wahrscheinlich helfen auch ein andere Lenker oder ergonomische Griffe.


----------



## Shugga X (14. Oktober 2011)

Nein der Sattel ist genau richtig, tiefer darf der auf keinen Fall.
Ich denke, ich versuche es erst einmal mit einem anderen Vorbau. Mal schauen, was der Händler sagt.


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Oktober 2011)

Shugga X schrieb:


> Nein der Sattel ist genau richtig, tiefer darf der auf keinen Fall.




nicht "tiefer". Sondern vor- oder zurückschieben. Oder die Neigung verstellen. Also wahrscheinlich vorne etwas höher in deinem Fall


----------



## Regensbiker (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir ein Sattel mir mehe Kröpfung gekauft für mein Analog und Handschuhe von Chiba mit Geleinlagen.

Hat super gewirkt und keine Schmerzen mehr seitdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Froh nun endlich fertig zu sein. Und auch das befüllen der Avid war mit meinem Rest von 40ml noch möglich. Muss dann aber später nochmal mit frischem Fluid durchspühlen.


----------



## Quator94 (15. Oktober 2011)

Heilige *******, du hast das mit Abstand geilste Analog welches ich je gesehen habe


----------



## downhillerkarl (15. Oktober 2011)

wow, was soll man da noch sagen?
Hammer!
die roten Leitungen kommen einfach verdammt gut rüber


----------



## invalid (15. Oktober 2011)

Danke fÃ¼rs lob 

rein theoretisch mÃ¼sste das Bike durch die neuen Teile auch leichter geworden sein... zu Xmas gibts dann noch die restlichen SLX parts... sind dann noch mal so 160â¬. Das ist das bike um die 1000â¬ Wert, wenn ich mich nicht verrechne... Aber irgendwie vermisse ich den die schÃ¶nen alten CR Bremshebel - auch wenn die neuen Elixir 9 Carbon sehr sind, denn immerhin sind sie dicht. Da ich noch nicht fahren kann wird meine Frau heut Nachmittag wohl die Probefahrt machen mÃ¼ssen


----------



## Quator94 (15. Oktober 2011)

Wo bestellst du deine Teile immer? Wollte ja auch immer mal auf SLX umrüsten. Würde mich bei meinem Dealer etwas über 170 Euro kosten...


----------



## invalid (15. Oktober 2011)

Bike-Components, Actionsports und HiBike... jeh nachdem wer billiger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensens (15. Oktober 2011)

Bist Du mit den Nobby Nics zufrieden? Ich überlege auch grad ob ich die oder Rocket Rons nehme.

Schönes Wochenende - geniesst die Sonne!
Jens


----------



## invalid (15. Oktober 2011)

im prinzip schon... der rollwiederstand ist zwar nicht ohne, aber ist ok. Im Nachhinein würde ich wohl aber eher Rocket Ron's nehmen...


----------



## Shugga X (15. Oktober 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> nicht "tiefer". Sondern vor- oder zurückschieben. Oder die Neigung verstellen. Also wahrscheinlich vorne etwas höher in deinem Fall



hmm jetzt wo du es sagst, hab ich mir das ganze mal angeguckt und ehmm ja.. 

ich habe das ding mal ein gutes stück nach vorn manövriert und morgen beim ausritt schauen wir mal, wie es sich macht..
aber schon mal danke für den tipp


----------



## Shugga X (15. Oktober 2011)

@invalid: heiliges kanonenrohr, das nenn ich mal ein schickes bike!!


----------



## downhillerkarl (16. Oktober 2011)

ich werd mein Analog unter Umständen auch ein bisschen aufrüsten:
- Antrieb komplett SLX 3/10 fach
- Avid Scheibenbremsen, welche weiß ich noch nicht
- Deore XT Naben und als Felge die Xtreme Funride Disc FR

Projekt wird in Angriff genommen wenn sich ein Radfahrkolege ein neues Hardtail kauft und ich jemanden zum Touren hab


----------



## invalid (16. Oktober 2011)

downhillerkarl schrieb:


> ich werd mein Analog unter Umständen auch ein bisschen aufrüsten:
> - Antrieb komplett SLX 3/10 fach
> - Avid Scheibenbremsen, welche weiß ich noch nicht
> - Deore XT Naben und als Felge die Xtreme Funride Disc FR
> ...



Jeh nachdem welche avid  du nimmst konnten auch die neuen shimano slx bremsen was fur dich sein. Die sollen auch recht gut sein.


----------



## downhillerkarl (16. Oktober 2011)

danke für den Tipp, werde mich auf jeden Fall mal schlau machen


----------



## Quator94 (23. Oktober 2011)

Um den Thread mal wieder zum Leben zu erwecken:  
Habe meine Kurbel vorhin vom großen Kettenblatt befreit, um mehr Bodenfreiheit zu bekommen. Wirkt optisch viel cleaner und habe ich eh nie benutzt...


----------



## invalid (23. Oktober 2011)

kannst mal pics machen?

heute die erste 22km nach Umbau und Unfall... Hand ist fast wieder Fit! und das Bike fährt sich Klasse! 






-


----------



## Quator94 (23. Oktober 2011)

Pics kann ich morgen Abend einstellen 

Ist jetzt auch nichts atemberaubendes...

e-bike bis 2000 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regensbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

Kann man das Kettenblatt einfach abschrauben? Wie funktioniert das mit der Schaltung dann oder sollte man dann einfach nicht mehr auf das höchste Blatt schalten?


----------



## Octopuse300 (24. Oktober 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Kann man das Kettenblatt einfach abschrauben? Wie funktioniert das mit der Schaltung dann oder sollte man dann einfach nicht mehr auf das höchste Blatt schalten?



Den Umwerfer kann man so einstellen, dass der nur noch auf das kleine und mittlere Kettenblatt schaltet. Da gibt es 2 Schrauben. Eine für die untere- und eine für die Obere Begrenzung....

 Aber was bringts??? "Bodenfreiheit"    .. jeder wie er mag...


----------



## Regensbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

Ach ok. Das wusste ich nicht. Schau mir das mal an.

Da ich jetzt ein Ghost Fully für den Wald habe, wollte ich mein Analog als Stadtflitzer umbauen. Dann wär das keine schlechte Idee um noch ein bisschen Gewicht zu sparen


----------



## Octopuse300 (24. Oktober 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Ach ok. Das wusste ich nicht. Schau mir das mal an.
> 
> Da ich jetzt ein Ghost Fully für den Wald habe, wollte ich mein Analog als Stadtflitzer umbauen. Dann wär das keine schlechte Idee um noch ein bisschen Gewicht zu sparen



wenn dann aber richtig!!! -> Umbau auf Singlespeed! und Starrgabel!


----------



## Regensbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

Das waren auch meine Gedanken 

Aber Singlespeed...Hier ist's in der Stadt doch ein wenig bergig und wenigstens ein paar Gänge wären nett 

Aber ich könnte 2 von den 3 Kettenblätten sicher entfernen..Ich werde die Woche mal Bilder posten, wenn ich neue Reifen und weniger Kettenblätter habe.

Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es noch um das Ding leichter zu machen? 

Nachtrag: Wie sieht's aus mit dem abmontieren der Hinterradbremse? Aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass es dann unsymmetrisch ausschaut?!
Nach ein wenig googeln habe ich gemerkt, dass der Umbau auf ein Singlespeed keine so kleine Sache ist und mehr Zeit und Arbeit in Anspruch nimmt als gedacht. Also werden wahrscheinlich nur die Kettenblätter an der Kurbel dran glauben müssen und die Ritzel hinten werden bleiben.


----------



## invalid (24. Oktober 2011)

naja,

aber du kannst für die stadt die Kette auf das mittlere Blatt legen, das große schraubst du ab, Umwerfer und Shifter für vorne wirfste von board. schon hast du immerhin 8-9 Gänge und ne menge Gewicht gespart. Auf die Hinterradbremse kann man zwar verzichten, würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen aber nicht.


----------



## Regensbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

@invalid. 
So werd ich es machen. Hast recht wegen der Sicherheit.

Bin gerade am Suchen bzgl. Reifen.

Habe gedacht hinten 26x1.3 Continental SportContact Reifen (350gramm) und vorne mit ein wenig mehr Profil Continental TravelContact 26x1.75 Reifen (600gramm) draufzuziehen.

Müssten ja auch auf die Felge vom 2011er Analog passen?!
Und im Gegensatz zum Nobby Nic spart das knapp 450-500gramm.


----------



## invalid (24. Oktober 2011)

ich würde die Big Apple in 2,4 empfehlen! Für die City ein geiler reifen. Komfort, geringer Rollwiederstand, absolut geiler Grip auf Asphalt und schaut geil aus! Und der ist in der Größe sogar Geländetauglich. hab noch meine "alten" im Keller liegen (ca. 600km), sogar in der Protection Version.


----------



## Quator94 (24. Oktober 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Aber was bringts??? "Bodenfreiheit"    .. jeder wie er mag...



Ich bin öfters mal an Baumstämmen hängegeblieben  Nach den ersten Testfahrten kann ich nur sagen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (24. Oktober 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Ich bin öfters mal an Baumstämmen hängegeblieben



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNspCUnAKtU&hd=1"]Mountain Bike Explodes Tree      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Tats weh ?


----------



## Regensbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

Schaut gut aus aber sind dünnere, leichtere Reifen, die man mit mehr Druck befüllen kann besser, wenn man es eher auf Geschwindigkeit und weniger Rollwiederstand abgesehen hat?


----------



## invalid (24. Oktober 2011)

Alter das ist Übel!


----------



## Quator94 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein Pic, muss nur noch den Umwerfer weiter runter setzen


----------



## Regensbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

putz mal dein Bike 

aber schaut gut aus..ging des Blatt ohne Kurbelabzieher runter?


----------



## Quator94 (24. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eigentlich noch relativ sauber, passiert halt wenn man es artgerecht hält 

Ja, brauchst nur einen 6er Inbus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (24. Oktober 2011)

das ist ja der große vorteil von Balloon reifen haben ja gerade den großen Vorteil einen enorm geringen Rollwiederstand zu haben und dabei noch ne Menge Komfort zu bieten. Ich sag nur soviel: mit 3,5-4 bar vorne und hinten hab ich hier schon Rennradfahrer aufm Rundkurs versenkt. Wenn du sie mal gefahren bist weist du was du hast. Zumal mal im ernst. ein MTB mit nem 1,3er reifen, wie schwul sieht das denn aus!


----------



## mtblukas (24. Oktober 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> putz mal dein Bike
> 
> aber schaut gut aus..ging des Blatt ohne Kurbelabzieher runter?



Groß mittel geht...klein nicht..!


----------



## mtblukas (24. Oktober 2011)

zu spät


----------



## Regensbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

Trotzdem vielen Dank!!

Bilder werden die Woche folgen ;-)


----------



## invalid (24. Oktober 2011)

magst die Big Apples haben? liegen bei mir nun eh nur im Keller rum.


----------



## Regensbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad ein Kumpel angerufen und der hat in den Tiefen seines Kellers auch noch 2,0er Big Apples rumliegen 

Aber trotzdem Danke fürs Angebot


----------



## invalid (24. Oktober 2011)

2,4er sind besser,, hehe


----------



## Regensbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

einem geschenkten Gaul... 

Wenn ich dann doch mal auf ne Starrgabel umstellen sollte, auf was muss ich dann achten, damit sie ans Analog passt, ausser dass sie für Scheibenbremsen geeignet sein sollte?! Nur so ne Idee mit der Starrgabel  
bzw. welche günstige Starrgabel würde denn passen


----------



## Quator94 (24. Oktober 2011)

:d

Fensterputzroboter Test


----------



## invalid (24. Oktober 2011)

schau einfach mal hier, zu beachten ist genau das gleiche wie bei jeder anderen Gabel auch. http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c364_MTB-starr.html/limit/20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (24. Oktober 2011)

Du musst die Einbauhöhe deiner Gabel messen und davon den Sag abziehen. Das ist dann die sogenannte Betriebshöhe, nun suchst du eine Stargabel die, die gleiche Einbauhöhe, wie die von dir errechnet Betriebshöhe hat.

Bsp:
Deine Federgabe hat:
Eibauhöhe: 220cm 
Sag: 20cm

Rechnung:
220-20=200

Antwort:
Stargabel sollte Eibauhöhe von 200cm haben


----------



## Regensbiker (25. Oktober 2011)

Ok danke. Werde mal schaun was es so günstiges und leichtes gibt. Aber die Gabel hat nicht Priorität.

Umwerfer, Schalthebel und das größte Kettenblatt gingen gut runter.
Die neuen Reifen kommen die Tage auch drauf.

Danach muss ich mal schaun wo man sinnvoll und günstig Gewicht sparen kann.


----------



## mtblukas (25. Oktober 2011)

leichte Kurbel?


----------



## Regensbiker (25. Oktober 2011)

Gibt sicher einiges aber das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sollte eben stimmen.

Es soll halt "nur" ein Flitzer für die Stadt werden und all zu viel wollt ich da eigentlich nicht reinstecken.

Ich glaub an der Gabel lässt sich am meisten Gewicht auf einmal sparen, wenn ich da was günstiges finden sollte.


----------



## jensens (26. Oktober 2011)

So, seit dem Wochenende sind schon die neuen 2012er graphitfarbenen Rocket Ron drauf (aktuell noch gar nicht lieferbar). Die machen einen guten Eindruck: deutlich mehr Grip als mit den Smart Sam, und mir gefällt das Rollgeräusch.


----------



## Quator94 (26. Oktober 2011)

Wie viel Federweg hat deine Gabel denn?


----------



## jensens (26. Oktober 2011)

Auf dem Bild ist sie grad ganz rausgedreht, das sind 130mm. Fahren tue ich aber meistens mit 100 bis 110 mm. Wenns sehr bergab geht (kurze Passagen) sind auch mal 130 drin.


----------



## Quator94 (1. November 2011)

Hab nun auch endlich eine vernünftige lampe für mein Bike gekauft 

Busch & Müller Ixon IQ
Busch & Müller IX Red
Streetcoach Pennylampe (Für den Notfall)


----------



## invalid (3. November 2011)

Diesen Blendschutz für die Icon brauch ich auch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (3. November 2011)

Kostet doch nur nen 5er 

Fenstersauger Test


----------



## invalid (22. November 2011)

heute wohl eine der letzten Touren gemacht... es wird einfach zu kalt... auf gehts in die Winterumbauphase: SLX Kurbel + Lager, XT Umwerfer / Schaltwerk, AVID HS1 Scheiben






PS: selbst gebauter Blendschutz rockt!


----------



## Shorty82 (4. Dezember 2011)

das ist mein hobel,

umbau ist im gange, gabel erreicht mich im laufe der woche, damit verbunden werd ich den neuen lenker montieren, pedale werd ich morgen umtauschen, augenscheinlich sagen mir schwarze besser zu,

grüße aus halle


----------



## invalid (4. Dezember 2011)

das neue analog sieht verdammt geil aus... bissl retro! aber rein qualitativ gesehen hat sich schon einiges getan. shimano bremsen, dart gabel. wie fahren sich die bremsen überhaupt? kannst da mal pasr genauere bilder machen, welches modell da drann ist...


----------



## Asko (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann mich mit den Farben nicht anfreunden aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden 
Auf der Cube Seite steht doch eh welche Bremsen verbaut worden sind und sogar brauchbare Bilder von Hebel und Sattel. 

Was mich intressieren würde wie sich die neue Gabel fährt, aber ich denke mal du hast wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten?!


----------



## jensens (4. Dezember 2011)

Die Shimano-Bremsen: wenn's dieselben sind wie an nem 2011er Attention, dann sind sie unglaublich "weich", zumindest im Vgl. zu meinen Hayes ( am Analog Disc). Das hat mich wirklich verblüfft. Ich bin so eines vor einer Weile probegefahren. Das Acid hatte dann wieder Hayes, und die waren deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty82 (4. Dezember 2011)

jaa! wie von asko bereits genannt kann man sich auf der cube seite  einen augenscheinlichen eindruck von den bremsen machenhttp://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/analog-disc-blue_d-2.jpg, das sind  sogenannte "shimano BR-M445 hydraulik bremsen" 
ich bin absoluter  neueinsteiger und kann zu dem bremsverhalten garnicht viel sagen, als  wirklich bissig würde ich sie auch nicht bezeichnen, wobei ich sagen  muss dass ich das auch nicht unbedingt anstrebe, jedenfalls brachten sie  mich bissher immer zum stehen und die bremskraft lässt sich  kontrolliert steuern, verbaut waren sie tatsächlich schon am "attention  2011", sollten sie sich im laufe der zeit als mangelhaft erweisen, werd  ich sie auch durch bessere ersetzen,
vorerst hab ich aber meine  priorität auf eine neue luftfedergabel gelegt, die werkseitig verbaute  ist eine "rock shox xc28 stahlfedergabel" und ist der nachfolger der  "dart-reihe", ansich nicht schlecht und spricht auch gut bei meinem  mageren körpergewicht von 60kg gut an, bin nur eine hochwertige  luftfedergabel von einem bekannten gefahren die sich deutlich besser  bemerkbar machte, sich aber weit außerhalb meiner finaziellen  möglichkeiten befindet, aus diesem grund hab ich bei einem günstigen  angebot für ein "rock shox reba modelljahr 2011" zugegriffen, sollte  mich im laufe der tage erreichen,
alles in allem für den preis ein  solides bike bei dem es sinn und laune macht je nach belieben  vorhandene komponeten durch höherwertige zu ersetzen

@invalid: dein bike finde ich aber auch gierig, hast auch schon einiges an umbauten vorgenommen, meine bewunderung


----------



## invalid (16. Dezember 2011)

hab mit freunden nun ein kleinen Projekt aufgezogen... schaut vorbei und werden Mitglied bei unserem Blog: *Bike2do*

PS: @ Shorty

Danke, ja mittlerweile ist vom Ursprungs Analog eigentlich nur noch Rahmen, Vorbau und Lenker geblieben. Ahh und hintere Rad, da bei dem die Nabe auch auch langsam den geist aufgiebt wird da wohl auch frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter was neues folgen. Die Kosten sind zwar nicht ohne. aber bisher hat sich echt jeder Cent gelohnt. Und ich finds tausend mal besser als wenn ich mir gleich ein 1000â¬ bike gekauft hÃ¤tte.


----------



## invalid (19. Dezember 2011)

mein Bike ist derzeit etwas nackig:


----------



## Enrique1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

Heut nun wahrscheinlich den letzen Ausritt für dieses Jahr gemacht, bei dem ich gleich einmal die neuen Parts am meinem Kleinen testen konnt. Da unser freundlicher Forenkollege namens Invalid mir ein vorweihnachtliches Weihnachtspaket hat zukommen lassen (an dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlichen Dank) konnte auch der Umbau dieses Jahr noch los gehen.

  Als erstes mußten die absolut schlechten mechanischen Diskbremsen, die original am 2010 Modell verbaut waren, dran glauben. Verbaut sind nun die Hayes Rydes, deren Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit um Längen besser sind als die, der mechanischen und für mich nun völlig ausreichend. Zumindest hier im Leipziger Flachland. Wie ihre Geländetauglichkeiten sind, wird sich in der kommenden Bikeseaison bei diversen Bergtouren noch zeigen. Aber auch da bin ich guter Dinge, das sie den Test bestehen werden. 

  Leider waren die alten Bremsen ein Kombi aus Shifter und Bremsen, weshalb nun auch die Shifter gleich mit gewechselt werden mußten. Da die neuen Shifter nun aber 3 zu 9 und nicht mehr zu 8 waren, wurde gleich auch die Kassette gewechselt und auch ein SLX Schaltwerk fand nun seinen neuen Platz am Analog. Das Schaltverhalten des SLX ist für mein Empfinden auch wesendlich knackiger als das des alten Shadow.


Ob es nun an dem alten Schaltwerk oder den grottenschlechten Originalshiftern liegt kann ich nicht wirklich sagen.   


Alles in allem ist es ein Umbau der sich wirklich gelohnt hat und mit dem ich vollends zufrieden bin.

  So, nun noch ein Pic eines Analogs in natürlicher Umgebung und ordentlich Tarnfarbe aufm Lack

  (Sorry für die schlechte Quali aber meine Digicam war mir bei dem Wetter einfach zu schade)






Wünsch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## jensens (23. Dezember 2011)

Der Hirsch kommt momentan leider viel zu selten zum Einsatz, dafür ist er zumindest gut geputzt.
Seit dem Kauf im Juni gabs neben Kleinigkeiten mittlerweile die neue Gabel, neue Reifen mit mehr Grip, und zuletzt den neuen Sattel (611 active), der wegen widriger Witterung noch keinen Langzeittest leisten konnte.
Die 180er Scheibe für vorn ist bestellt, mal sehen wie der Unterschied ist.


----------



## Enrique1980 (23. Dezember 2011)

@ jensens, wenn du ein wenig Erfahrungen mit den größeren Scheiben gesammelt hast, kannst ja mal posten. Würde mich schon interessieren, wie da der Unterschied ist.


----------



## invalid (29. Dezember 2011)

Das es das Wetter ganz gut zulässt hab ich heute gleich mal die Proberunde nach dem Xmas Umbau gedreht. Naja, es wurde etwas dirty...

*Neu ist:* SLX Kurbel (10fach Version) Hollowtech II Lager, SLX Cassette (9fach), XT Kette (9fach), XT Schaltwerk (9fach), SLX Umwerfer (TopSwing, 10fach Version - kommt die tage)


----------



## Quator94 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hey,
dein Bike gefällt mir immer besser 

Habe auch wieder mal einen kleinen aber feinen Umbau vorgenommen. Und zwar habe ich die aktuelle SLX Bremsanlage in 180/180 und den ebenfalls brand aktuellen Sigma BC 1609 montiert  
Außerdem werden meine Laufrädrr wiedr von diese coolen Speichenreflektoren geziert


----------



## invalid (29. Dezember 2011)

Und wie machen sich die slx so? Wäre auch meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Quator94 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre sie ja erst seit ein paar Tagen und kann deshalb noch nicht so großartig was über sie sagen. Aber dem ersten Eindruck nach sind sie wirklich unglaublich (entschuldigt) GEIL 

Habe sie bisher auch noch nicht ganz ausgereizt. Vorhin nur einmal beim ausrollen auf die Ampel mit etwa 5 km/h, volle kannte mit einen Finger an der VR-Bremse gezogen. Das Hinterrad ging jedenfalls ziemlich weit hoch  Bezüglich Fading etc. kann ich noch nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (31. Dezember 2011)

ich bin was das angeht mit meiner derzeit vorne verbauten 185 mm G2 Avid scheibe nicht ganz so zufrieden, hat merklich weniger biss als die G3.


----------



## emil96 (7. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ich bin relativ neu im Bikesport und finde mich hier im forum nicht so ganz zurecht was bremsen an geht...
da es hier sogar einen eigenen cube analog threat gibt will ich hier meine frage stellen:

ich habe mir sommer '11 das cube analog disc 2011 fÃ¼r 599â¬ gekauft
mein erstes gescheites fahhrad mit richtiger hydraulischer scheibenbremse.
die ersten wochen war alles ganz normal (wobei ich ja mit meiner mini-erfahrung nicht auskenne ) aber schon nach einem monat fing die bremsleistung erheblich abzunehemen:
die bremse bremste nun alles andere als apprupt sondern sehr langsam, wie als hÃ¤tte jemand schmierseife draufgemacht. es war sogar nicht mal mÃ¶glich einen stoppy zu machen.

damit konnte ich leben aber nach kurzer zeit fingen die bremsen an extremst(!) zu quietschen an. richtig laut. und die bremsleistung ging noch mehr zurÃ¼ck.
das quietschen war am stÃ¤rksten wenn ich es gerade aus der garage geholt habe udn verschwand so nach ca 10 min. bei aktivem "test-bremsen" beim berg-abfahren.
ich bremste immer nur so stark dass es gerade noch nicht quietscht und steigerte es immer mehr bis ich den hebel ohne zu quietschen durchdrÃ¼cken konnte.

das das natÃ¼rlich nervt und mein fahrrad erst nach 15 min eine bremsleistung ohne quietschen erzielen konnte ist ja natÃ¼rlich klar

ich weiÃ nicht woran es liegt und habe die bremsen schon schleifen lassen.
oder ist das bei einem bike in dieser recht "billigen" preisklasse normal?

oder wÃ¤r mir gleich mit einem kauf eines hochwertigeren bremssystems mehr geholfen?

vielen dank fÃ¼r eure hinweise 
lg emil


----------



## invalid (7. Januar 2012)

quietschen kommt meist von Näse! in dieses Tagen ja keine Seltenheit - vor allem wenn das Bike draußen (garage) steht.

Was die Bremsleistung generell angeht. Wie bremst du denn? lässt du schleifen oder Bremst du kurz und stark - wie man es tun sollte. In den meisten Fällen wird ersteres der Fall sein und damit auch, dass deine Beläge möglicherweise verglast sind. Um das zu checken gehst du entweder zu deinem Händler oder baust die Beläge selbst mal aus und schaust sie dir an. Vergleichsbilder gibts da ja zu genüge bei Google... wenn sie glänzen sind sie es... dann kannst du es mit behutsamen abschleifen probieren oder neukaufen! 

Das hat nichts mir der Bremse zu tun, sondern dem Bremsstil. Passieren kann dir das mit dem falschen Bremsstil bei jeder Scheibenbremse.


----------



## emil96 (7. Januar 2012)

du könntest recht haben, invalid.
ich danke dir für deine tipps 

ich wär ja auch zu meinem händler gegangen,
aber der hat noch 2 wochen urlaub


----------



## jensens (15. Januar 2012)

Schönes Wetter wars mal wieder!
Die 180er Scheibe vorn ist drauf. Bringt auf jeden Fall etwas mehr Biss und den Arsch auch mal hoch.


----------



## Enrique1980 (16. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön gemachtes Pic. Sieht klasse aus. 
Danke für den Post mit der Bremsscheibe. Wenn es so ein fühlbarer Unterschied zur 160ér ist, werd ich wohl bei mir auch auf 180 umrüsten. 

Was hast denn für eine verbaut?


----------



## jensens (16. Januar 2012)

Es ist auch eine Hayes-Scheibe.. keine Ahnung ob andere Scheiben besser bremsen oder sowas, aber so siehts wenigstens vorn und hinten gleich aus.


----------



## emil96 (16. Januar 2012)

hab mal ne frage an alle analog disc 2011 besitzer:
habt ihr auch so probleme wie ich mit den hayes stroker ryde bremsen?

ich nemlich schon, denn die quietschen sehr laut und bremsen somit richtig schlecht
ich weiß dass die verglast sein können, aber ich wollt einfach nur fragen wie ihr so mit dieser bremse zufrieden seid.

lg emil


----------



## Enrique1980 (16. Januar 2012)

ok danke jensens. naja, da ich s 2010 Modell hab sind bei mir original Shimano Centerlock verbaut. Also werd ich dann auch bei Shimano bleiben. Einen Unterschied wird es rein von den Materialien sicherlich nicht geben. zumindest nicht bei den preiswerteren Scheiben. Ist halt nur ein Unterschied in der Fräsung, demzufolge in der Wärmeableitung und der Kontaktfläche.

Denke mal, das es dann diese bei mir werden:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uer-SLX---Deore-Center-Lock-Modell-2012-.html

@ emil, hab von Invalid auch die Ryde vom 2011 Modell bekommen und ich kann mich über sie absolut nicht beschweren. Weder quietsche sie noch hab ich Probleme mit verglasen der Beläge obwohl sie bei mir durch meine recht extreme Fahrweise schon sehr stark belastet werden.  

Zur Bremskraft muß ich dazu sagen das ich vorher nur die sehr schlechten mech. Scheibenbremsen vom 2010 Modell gewohnt bin, mir also der direkte Vergleich zu anderen hydr. Bremsen fehlt. Aber meiner Meinung nach sind sie für normalen Gebrauch allemal ausreichend. 

Du hattest das Problem doch schonmal gepostet wenn ich mich recht entsinne und Invalid rat dir doch die Beläge zu wechseln. hast es mal probiert??

Das deine Beläge nach so kurzer Zeit schon verglasen kann ich mir fast garnet vorstellen. Müßtest dann schon ein extrem schlechtes Bremsverhalten haben   Wieviel wiegst du denn??

Wie ist denn das quietschen? Eher wegen Nässe oder ein ruppiges,stockendes? Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, das deine Beläge Kontakt mit ölhaltigen Flüßigkeiten hatten. Entweder bei der Motage oder beim nachfetten. Hatte das Problem bei nem Kumpel, dessen Bremskolben undicht waren und dadurch immer hydr. Flüssigkeit auf die Beläge kamen. Dadurch kam es bei ihm auch immer zum quietschen und extremen Bremsverlust. Er hat sie dann zur reparatur geschickt und alles war I.O. 

Versuch das mal zu prüfen. Aber neue Beläge sind auf jeden Fall erforderlich und entfette mal deine Schieben.  An der Hayes ansich kann es kaum liegen.

Ach ja, ist es denn vorne und hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (17. Januar 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uer-SLX---Deore-Center-Lock-Modell-2012-.html



Habe ich auch und die funktionieren wirklich prächtig


----------



## Enrique1980 (17. Januar 2012)

ok, dank dir. Hab se grad bestellt


----------



## Quator94 (22. Januar 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> ok, dank dir. Hab se grad bestellt



Schon angebaut?


----------



## Enrique1980 (23. Januar 2012)

Nö, noch net. liegt zwar schon ä paar Tage rum aba hab zur zeit 1000 andere Dinge im Kopf. Und so richtiges Radlwetter is ja zur zeit au net so wirklich  Werd mich aber die Tage mal drum kümmern und Bericht erstatten


----------



## Enrique1980 (29. Januar 2012)

Da nun auch bei uns zum ersten mal diesen Winter n bissel Schnee liegt, mußte trotz wenig Freizeit eine kleine Tour einfach mal sein.



winterimpressionen im Leipziger Flachland 







Grüße an alle


----------



## Enrique1980 (30. Januar 2012)

Hab jemand von euch nen Tipp für neue Pedalen? Da meine nun schon ziemlich runtergenutscht sind und i nur am rutschen bin wollt i mir demnächt mal ein paar neue gönnen.  

Nur weiß i net so richtig welche. Sollten auch net zu groß oder schwer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre diese billigen Flats von XLC. Sind Sackschwer, kosten aber auch nur 15 Euro


----------



## Enrique1980 (30. Januar 2012)

hehe, gibt extra trainig wa hab grad bei Bike Components geschaut aba net gefunden. naja i sach ma Gewicht is net al zu schlimm, nur sollten se ordentlich Halt haben. 

Hab mir letzten Sommer übel s Bein aufgeschlagen nachdem i bei nassem Wetter abgerutscht bin. Das will i net nochma haben


----------



## Shorty82 (30. Januar 2012)

ich persönlich hab zu nen paar pedalen von octane gegriffen http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/pedale/static-pro/264058.html
sind aber ´n bissel größer,da ursprünglich für bmx und freeride gedacht, machen aber meiner meinung nach optisch mehr her als so´n paar standarttretter, wiegen 444 g.
schön finde ich auch die:http://shop.afterbuy.de/XLC-BMX-Freeride-Pedal-PD-M09-Alu-silber-schwarz/a27994314_u2294/
falls doch wieder zu deinen altbewerten zurückgreifen möchtest,kann ich dir auch meine vermachen, hab sie kurz nach dem kauf ausgetauscht, haben vielleicht 90 km runter,
ansonsten herrscht da doch sowas wie ein überangebot, nimm die,die dir am besten zusagen, hab meine sogar aus´m geschäft für nen preis der sich mir im netz nicht bot


----------



## Enrique1980 (31. Januar 2012)

Dank dir. Naja gerade weil es da so ein Überangebot bzw viele verschiedene Ausführungen gibt solltens schon die richtigen sein. Aber die Freeride Modelle wie deine Octane sagen mir schon sehr zu  Gerade mit den Pins sollten sie schon recht griffig sein. Denke mal, soche in der Richtung werdens schon werden. Vielleicht ja die XLC. Sehen echt gut aus!

Danke für dein Angebot, aber gerade der mangelnde Halt der alten ist ausschlaggebend  für meine Neuanschaffung. Naja aber da hier sowieso gerade Nordpoltemperaturen herrschen hab i ja noch n bissel Zeit zum suchen


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich grüße euch aus dem schönen Weserbergland. Ich habe mich heute hier angemeldet um Informationen mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen das neue Cube Analog Disc bestellt und kann es morgen Nachmittag abholen.
Ich freue mich schon so sehr auf das Bike.

Ich stelle dann auch noch Bilder ein wenn ich es geholt habe. Freue mich hier sein zu dürfen und hoffe, dass ihr mich gut aufnehmt.

Mfg Christian


----------



## Quator94 (1. Februar 2012)

Christians_Cube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich grüße euch aus dem schönen Weserbergland. Ich habe mich heute hier angemeldet um Informationen mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen das neue Cube Analog Disc bestellt und kann es morgen Nachmittag abholen.
> Ich freue mich schon so sehr auf das Bike.
> ...



Hey,

schön das du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast. Hast du deinen Würfel jetzt schon abgeholt?


----------



## Enrique1980 (1. Februar 2012)

Von mir auch ein freundliches Hallo. Hier ist jeder Analogbesitzer herzlich Willkommen. Je mehr desto besser  

Na dann viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike und wenn du irgenwelche Fragen hast, einfach fragen. Hilfe bekommst von uns auf jeden Fall 

@ quator, Scheibe is endlich montiert. Macht optisch schonmal n besseren Eindruck als die 160ér. Leider isses bei uns einfach zu kalt zum testen, aber sobald die Temperaturen ein wenig bikerfreundlicher sind werd i ne Probefahrt machen. Ma schaun, wie sie sich macht


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ja ich hab es heute geholt und bin stolz wie Oskar. Nur leider ist es mir bei
-11 C° zu kalt zum fahren. Ich freue mich wirklich hier zu sein. Habe heute direkt noch ein Kettenspray Flaschenhalter, Trinkflasche, Mini Pumpe, Satteltasche mini, Ersatzschläuche und Reifenaufzieher bestellt, um für den ersten Ausritt gerüstet zu sein. Tacho hatte ich noch von meinem alten Bike. Anbei das Bild. Würde mich über Resonanz zu meinem Analog sehr freuen. Das Blau ist der Oberhammer in der Sonne.

Mfg Christian


----------



## Shorty82 (1. Februar 2012)

">








gute wahl so sah meins auch mal aus


----------



## Quator94 (1. Februar 2012)

Sieht gut aus, aber am besten ist eh der Playboy-Teddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, aber am besten ist eh der Playboy-Teddy D




Ja das wusste ich, dass der als erstes auffällt....Willst ihn haben??? Ich dachte mir, ich mache mal lieber jetzt Fotos, wo es noch neu ist, denn so wird es nie wieder aussehen...

Mfg Christian


----------



## Quator94 (1. Februar 2012)

Ne, ich hab doch schon einen Teddy 

https://www.ebiketester24.de/e-bikes-bis-1000-euro/


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Shorty82 schrieb:


> gute wahl so sah meins auch mal aus



Hey Shorty, sag mal hast du die Gabel gleich rausgeschmissen???

Mfg Christian


----------



## Shorty82 (1. Februar 2012)

ja! lange hat´s nicht gedauert, hat aber nichts damit zu tun das ich von der anderen nicht überzeugt war, mir hat´s kurz nach dem kauf einfach in den fingern gejuckt das bike ein bisschen aufzumotzen und da zu dem zeitpunkt gerade weihnachten vor der tür stand kam mir das ganz gelegen, hab´ch mir schenken lassen, die xc28 ist aber für´n anfang erstmal völlig ausreichend, aber kein vergleich zu der die ich jetzt verbaut habe


----------



## Quator94 (1. Februar 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> @ quator, Scheibe is endlich montiert. Macht optisch schonmal n besseren Eindruck als die 160ér. Leider isses bei uns einfach zu kalt zum testen, aber sobald die Temperaturen ein wenig bikerfreundlicher sind werd i ne Probefahrt machen. Ma schaun, wie sie sich macht



Cool, hast du eigentlich vorne und hinten die Scheibe? Und was heißt überhaupt zu kalt? 

Gruß vom ebiketester24


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Shorty82 schrieb:


> ja! lange hat´s nicht gedauert, hat aber nichts damit zu tun das ich von der anderen nicht überzeugt war, mir hat´s kurz nach dem kauf einfach in den fingern gejuckt das bike ein bisschen aufzumotzen und da zu dem zeitpunkt gerade weihnachten vor der tür stand kam mir das ganz gelegen, hab´ch mir schenken lassen, die xc28 ist aber für´n anfang erstmal völlig ausreichend, aber kein vergleich zu der die ich jetzt verbaut habe




Achso, ja dann hat es ja gepasst. Sieht aus wie ne Reba RL oder Recon Silver Air, hatte in meinem letzten bike auch ne Raba RL aber direkt nach dem Kauf habe ich 7 Mängel entdeckt und das s...... Serious wieder abgegeben.

Ich hoffe ich bin mit dem Analog zufrieden.

Mfg Christian


----------



## Shorty82 (1. Februar 2012)

is ne reba rl,
mit dem bike kannst nicht viel falsch machen, ist kein premiumprodukt aber robust und solide, relativ günstig aber qualitativ hochwertig, sicher kann auch mal was dran sein so wie bei deinem vorherigen, da steckt keiner drin, 
hast´s aus´m laden oder im netz bestellt?


----------



## Enrique1980 (1. Februar 2012)

Sieht wirklich schmucki aus dein neuer Würfel. Ist farblich sehr gut abgestimmt, wie aber allgemein bei Cube und vor allem beim Analog  Seit dem 2010 Modell gefallen se mir alle sehr gut. natürlich isses 2010 am schönsten, wa Quator  nee nur Spaß. 

Ich denke mal mitn Analog hast da keinen Fehler gemacht. Meins ist nun schon 2 Jahre alt und hat schon viele Extremsituationen hinter sich. Und das ohne technische Ausfälle. Klar ist es mit nem 1000 euro und aufwärts Bike gerade in der Ausstattung net ganz zu vergleichen, aber gerade als Einsteigerbike ist es sehr solide und bei normaler Fahrweise vollkommen ausreichend.

In Sachen Federgabel wirst ja sehen, ob sie dir auf Dauer ausreicht. Bei mir war es das erste, was ausgetauscht wurde. Bei ner Reba Mängel??? Was warens denn für welche?

@ Quator, bin ein schönwetter fahrer  Bei minusgraden ist bei mir Gehirnfrost vorprogrammiert und denn kann i garnet ab  Nee, hab sie erstmal nur für vorn gekauft. Hab mir noch einige andere Part geleistet und da wars Budget für diesen Monat erschöpft Die für hinten kann noch n bissel warten.


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Hey Shorty,

habe ich doch gesehen, dass es ne RL ist. Ja mit dem Serious war mist, da es das nur beim Versender gibt, jetzt hab ich es bei einem Händler gekauft in Hofgeismar, das sind 20 km von mir. Hab sogar noch die ersten 3 Inspektionen mit drin und nen Met Veleno in schwarz Matt für wenig Geld dabei gekriegt.

Wenns nächste Woche wärmer wird, werde ich das Teil wohl mal ein bisschen Einfahren und mich mit dem Bike binden(kennenlernen).

Mfg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich schmucki aus dein neuer Würfel. Ist farblich sehr gut abgestimmt, wie aber allgemein bei Cube und vor allem beim Analog  Seit dem 2010 Modell gefallen se mir alle sehr gut. natürlich isses 2010 am schönsten, wa Quator  nee nur Spaß.
> 
> Ich denke mal mitn Analog hast da keinen Fehler gemacht. Meins ist nun schon 2 Jahre alt und hat schon viele Extremsituationen hinter sich. Und das ohne technische Ausfälle. Klar ist es mit nem 1000 euro und aufwärts Bike gerade in der Ausstattung net ganz zu vergleichen, aber gerade als Einsteigerbike ist es sehr solide und bei normaler Fahrweise vollkommen ausreichend.
> 
> ...




Hey Enrique,

die Gabel hat ständig Luft verloren und das war nicht das einzigste, die Bremsen haben geflattert bei Kurvenfahrt, der Rahmen hatte unter dem Decklack ne nicht haftende Stelle so wie es aussah, die Laufräder liefen von Anfang an unrund und das Tretlager hat nach 5km starke Geräusche von sich gegeben. Das Ende vom Lied: 100 Euro Wertminderung musste ich bezahlen, da es mehr als Probegefahren wurde: 14 km bin ich gefahren. Serious ist sowas von Streng. Mein Anwalt meinte da hab ich keine Chance, also 100 Euro aus dem Fenster geworfen.

Und das war das Serious Bear Rock wo ich dachte für 1000Euro das beste gestestete Versenderbike unter 1000 Euro, das muss gut sein und dann so ein Schrott.

Naja jetzt mit dem Cube habe ich nen Ansprechpartner um die Ecke.


Mfg Christian


----------



## Shorty82 (1. Februar 2012)

ja ist wirklich besser sich sowas beim händler zu holen, kann man immer noch einiges rausschlagen und wenn mal was ist woran man selbst keine schuld trägt hat man einen ansprechpartner,

serious wird schon wissen warum sie so strenge garantiebestimmungen stellen, klingt schon alles etwas seltsam, ich bin kfz-mechaniker und ich kann zu meinem kunden auch nicht sagen,wenn sie innerhalhalb der garantie mängel an ihrem fahrzeug haben,das sie das auto mehr als probe gefahren haben, eine garantie läuft doch über einen bestimmten zeitraum und nicht über eine bestimmte anzahl an kilometer


----------



## Enrique1980 (1. Februar 2012)

Hmm, das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Gerade bei nem neuen Bike heutzutage so viele Mängel zu haben ist schon ne Schande und das mit den 100 Euro Wertminderung ne absolute Frechheit. Dacht eigentlich das Serious auch ganz ordentliche Bikes herstellt, aber war wahrscheinlich n Montagsbike und du hattest auch noch das Glück, es zu kaufen. Was wars denn für ein Modell?

N Händer um die Ecke ist schon viel Wert, gerade in Sachen Reklamationen ist man da schon besser bedient als bei Onlineshops. Und dafür geb ich gern n paar Euro mehr aus.


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Shorty82 schrieb:


> ja ist wirklich besser sich sowas beim händler zu holen, kann man immer noch einiges rausschlagen und wenn mal was ist woran man selbst keine schuld trägt hat man einen ansprechpartner,
> 
> serious wird schon wissen warum sie so strenge garantiebestimmungen stellen, klingt schon alles etwas seltsam, ich bin kfz-mechaniker und ich kann zu meinem kunden auch nicht sagen,wenn sie innerhalhalb der garantie mängel an ihrem fahrzeug haben,das sie das auto mehr als probe gefahren haben, eine garantie läuft doch über einen bestimmten zeitraum und nicht über eine bestimmte anzahl an kilometer




Ja da hast du recht, sie meinten, entweder 100 Euro bezahlen für das zerlegen und reinigen oder ich bekomme das Bike zurück. Da habe ich nur geschrieben, warum ich 100 Euro für das Zerlegen und reinigen bezahlen soll, obwohl sie den Rahmen eh zerlegen müssen, um ihn neu zu lackieren, da habe ich keine Antwort zu bekommmen.
Und mit sovielen Mängeln, da hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr drauf. 
Deshalb hab ich mich für Cube vom Händler vor Ort entschieden. 

Denn jedes mal das Ding zurückschicken....nein Danke.

übrigens bin ich auch gelernter Kfz-Mechaniker. Habe auch nen Kumpel, der in Halle an der Saale wohnt.

Mfg Christian


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist natürlich ärgerlich. Gerade bei nem neuen Bike heutzutage so viele Mängel zu haben ist schon ne Schande und das mit den 100 Euro Wertminderung ne absolute Frechheit. Dacht eigentlich das Serious auch ganz ordentliche Bikes herstellt, aber war wahrscheinlich n Montagsbike und du hattest auch noch das Glück, es zu kaufen. Was wars denn für ein Modell?
> 
> N Händer um die Ecke ist schon viel Wert, gerade in Sachen Reklamationen ist man da schon besser bedient als bei Onlineshops. Und dafür geb ich gern n paar Euro mehr aus.




Es war das Serious Bear Rock für 999 Euro. Habe mich jetzt für ein "günstiges" für 599 Euro entschieden, weil ich das ja nach und nach noch verfeinern kann und das was ich jetzt über habe erstmal für ausgebe für nen Fahrradanhänger für meine Tochter, denn die will bestimmt auch mal mitfahren, dann allerdings nur Radwege 

Mfg Christian


----------



## Shorty82 (1. Februar 2012)

naja, mach´n haken hinter die geschichte mit dem ersten bike und erfreu dich an deinem neuen, ******** passiert, das ist bei manchen automarken auch so das sie sich bei eindeutigen garantiefällen querstellen,

das einzige zubehörteil was ich dir nahelegen kann umgehend zu verbauen ist ein kettenstrebenschutz, auf den hab ich anfangs leider verzichtet und somit selbstverschuldet ein paar leichte lackschäden verursacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Hey Shorty,

ja den Strebenschutz habe ich gleich für mich und meine Frau mitbestellt, der sollte zusammen mit den anderen Sachen eintreffen, hoffe diese Woche noch.
Meine Frau fährt nen 2008er Cube Attention. da hab ich jetzt erstmal Kool Stop Beläge nachgerüstet und bald kommt noch ne neue Gabel rein. Denn die XCM 80mm reißt nun garnichts vom Hocker....

Freue mich schon so sehr endlich damit auf die Piste zu kommen. Hatte vor dem Serious nen Scott Bike, was ich leider an nem Pfosten zerlegt habe, deshalb kann ich es kaum abwarten wieder los zu kommen.

Mfg Christian


----------



## Enrique1980 (1. Februar 2012)

Ist eigentlich n schönes Bike und die Ausstattung ansich auch net schlecht. Vor allem für den Preis. Das es dann natürlich mit solchen Mängeln behaftet ist, ist wirklich schade. Aber siehs mal positiv, wärst sonst net zu nem Cube gekommen 

Das mit dem individuellen Erweitern war auch ein Grund, warum ich zu dem relativ günstigerem Analog gegriffen hab. Klar muß man hier und da mal ein paar Teile tauschen, nur kann man sie dann nach eigenen Bedürfnissen und Ansprüchen nachrüsten und kommt dazu meist noch billiger, als wenn man sie als Gesamtpacket kauft. 

Hihi, das mit dem Fahrradanhänger für unseren kleinen scheiterte schon am Veto meiner Freundin nachdem sie mich hat fahren sehen.(Natürlich würde ich mit unserem kleinen im Schlepptau meine Fahrweise dementsprechend anpassen) Tja, aba dafür muß sie sich jetzt abstrampeln.


----------



## Quator94 (1. Februar 2012)

Welche Gabel hast du denn für deine Madame bestellt?


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Welche Gabel hast du denn für deine Madame bestellt?




Hey noch habe ich keine bestellt, es soll aber eine neue rein vor dem Sommer. Denn wenn sie sich draufsetzt sind schon 40 mm Federweg weg und das hat nichts mit ihren leichten 60 kg zu tun


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich n schönes Bike und die Ausstattung ansich auch net schlecht. Vor allem für den Preis. Das es dann natürlich mit solchen Mängeln behaftet ist, ist wirklich schade. Aber siehs mal positiv, wärst sonst net zu nem Cube gekommen
> 
> Das mit dem individuellen Erweitern war auch ein Grund, warum ich zu dem relativ günstigerem Analog gegriffen hab. Klar muß man hier und da mal ein paar Teile tauschen, nur kann man sie dann nach eigenen Bedürfnissen und Ansprüchen nachrüsten und kommt dazu meist noch billiger, als wenn man sie als Gesamtpacket kauft.
> 
> Hihi, das mit dem Fahrradanhänger für unseren kleinen scheiterte schon am Veto meiner Freundin nachdem sie mich hat fahren sehen.(Natürlich würde ich mit unserem kleinen im Schlepptau meine Fahrweise dementsprechend anpassen) Tja, aba dafür muß sie sich jetzt abstrampeln.




Ja da hast du recht, aber es ist mein Sonnenschein, den ich über alles liebe, da werde ich schon entsprechend fahren und trotz Überrollbügel und Gurte nur mit Helm. Und auf der Straße schonmal garnicht.

Mfg


----------



## Enrique1980 (1. Februar 2012)

hät noch meine alte XCM "100" anzubieten. Na kar!!! wenn unser kleiner hinten dran hängen würde, wär ich auch die Sicherheit in Person. Aber bei meiner Frau ist er auch ganz gut aufgehoben und läßt mir spielraum, auch mal n bissel abseits der Wege s Gelände n bissel zu erkunden.


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> hät noch meine alte XCM "100" anzubieten. Na kar!!! wenn unser kleiner hinten dran hängen würde, wär ich auch die Sicherheit in Person. Aber bei meiner Frau ist er auch ganz gut aufgehoben und läßt mir spielraum, auch mal n bissel abseits der Wege s Gelände n bissel zu erkunden.




Ist die XCM 100 mit Pop Lock Out vom Lenker??? Was willste dafür noch haben??


----------



## Shorty82 (1. Februar 2012)

und ich ne neue xc28


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Shorty82 schrieb:


> und ich ne neue xc28




Stimmt, haste die garnicht gefahren??? Was soll sie denn kosten, das wäre ne echte Alternative für meine Frau...


----------



## Enrique1980 (1. Februar 2012)

lol, war eigentlich als Gag gedacht, aba klar, wenn du sie möchtest kannst se gerne fürn 10ér oda so bekommen. hat sie eigentlich nur aufgehoben, für den Fall das meine Marzocchi mal zum Service ist, aber da ich mir dann n 2ten Steuersatz hät kaufen müßen, werd ich dann lieber die paar Tage aufs biken verzichten.Aber ich denke mal das sie net viel besser ist als die, die deine Frau jetzt schon hat, obwohl sie schon noch recht gut einfedert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> lol, war eigentlich als Gag gedacht, aba klar, wenn du sie möchtest kannst se gerne fürn 10ér oda so bekommen. hat sie eigentlich nur aufgehoben, für den Fall das meine Marzocchi mal zum Service ist, aber da ich mir dann n 2ten Steuersatz hät kaufen müßen, werd ich dann lieber die paar Tage aufs biken verzichten.Aber ich denke mal das sie net viel besser ist als die, die deine Frau jetzt schon hat, obwohl sie schon noch recht gut einfedert.




Die hat aber auch keine Blockierung vom Lenker aus oder?? Warte erstmal ab, was shorty für die xc28 haben will, aber danke rstmal für das Angebot.


----------



## Quator94 (1. Februar 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> obwohl sie schon noch recht gut einfedert.



Das soll sie ja grade nicht


----------



## Shorty82 (1. Februar 2012)

gefahren hab ich sie schon, aber nicht viel, vielleicht 100km,

40 uro! ist ca. die hälfte von dem was sie eigentlich kostet


----------



## Enrique1980 (1. Februar 2012)

stimmt, aber dafür hat sie ja 20 mm mehr Federweg quator dann passt das auch wieder Nein, so extrem federt sie nicht ein. bei meinen 75 kg waren es ca 20 mm. also noch im Rahmen. 

nein Pop Lock vom Lenker hat sie net. war damals wirklich eine der billigsten Gabeln und hatte nur einen Neupreis von ca 40 euro. Also net wirklich ne Alternative für dich. Wie gesagt, ist für mich wirklich nur ne Notfallgabel falls mit meiner mal was ist.


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Shorty82 schrieb:


> gefahren hab ich sie schon, aber nicht viel, vielleicht 100km,
> 
> 40 uro! ist ca. die hälfte von dem was sie eigentlich kostet




Die 40 Euro hören sich schon gut an, dann müsste ich nur den Zug mit Hebel noch kaufen oder???


----------



## Shorty82 (1. Februar 2012)

klar! der zug mit hebel macht nochmal 40 uro 
quatsch!!! weil´s du´s bist leg ich den noch mit drauf


----------



## Quator94 (1. Februar 2012)

Die wären doch was 

Fitifito


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Shorty82 schrieb:


> klar! der zug mit hebel macht nochmal 40 uro
> quatsch!!! weil´s du´s bist leg ich den noch mit drauf





Das hört sich wirklich Klasse an,

ich muss jetzt allerdings erstmal meine Rechnungen bezahlen, habe die letzten 3 Tage 880 Euro für mein Bike, das ganze Zubehör, die Helme und die Beläge ausgeggeben.

Ich denke wenn ich mich in 3 Wochen nochmal bei dir melde, dann steht das Angebot noch und wir können das machen denke ich. 

Würde mich freuen wenn das klappt.

Mfg Christian


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Die wären doch was
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...a-TK-Canti-Disc-weiss-2011-Poploc::43866.html
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...lver-TK-Solo-Air-2011-schwarz-rot::38361.html




Ja die sind schon ganz schick, die 2. würde ich vorziehen, da sie weniger wiegt und mehr bietet, ist denn der Poploc Hebel mit Bowdenzug immer dabei??

Die wäre vielleicht was für mich, dann würde ich meine Gabel bei meiner Frau einbauen...

Mal sehen im Moment habe ich eh keine Kohle mehr dafür.

Trotzdem Danke erstmal

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty82 (1. Februar 2012)

kein stress deswegen, die gabel rennt dir nicht weg und wenn de dich erst in ein paar monaten meldest ist´s auch noch so, angebot steht,

jut jungs, werd mich jetzt meiner bettruhe hingeben, ich wünsch euch was


----------



## Christians_Cube (1. Februar 2012)

Shorty82 schrieb:


> kein stress deswegen, die gabel rennt dir nicht weg und wenn de dich erst in ein paar monaten meldest ist´s auch noch so, angebot steht,
> 
> jut jungs, werd mich jetzt meiner bettruhe hingeben, ich wünsch euch was




Alles klar wir hören uns bestimmt...
bis die Nächte..


----------



## Quator94 (1. Februar 2012)

Christians_Cube schrieb:


> Ja die sind schon ganz schick, die 2. würde ich vorziehen, da sie weniger wiegt und mehr bietet, ist denn der Poploc Hebel mit Bowdenzug immer dabei??
> 
> Die wäre vielleicht was für mich, dann würde ich meine Gabel bei meiner Frau einbauen...
> 
> ...



Ich kann da nichts von Poplock-Hebel erkennen. Aber brauchst du den unbedingt?


----------



## Christians_Cube (2. Februar 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Ich kann da nichts von Poplock-Hebel erkennen. Aber brauchst du den unbedingt?




Hey,

da steht ja auch, dass die mit Poploc zu verstellen gehen, den Hebel gibts in der Bucht für rund 30 Euro, ist schon schöner wenn man die Gabel an nem Berg einfach per Hebel vom Lenker aus sperren kann, damit man nicht die Kraft in die Gabel tritt.

Mal sehen, vielleicht kauf ich mir die aber erstmal muss ich sparen und mein Bike mal nen Meter fahren, bevor ich die Gabel gleich raus nehme....


----------



## Enrique1980 (2. Februar 2012)

Würd ich auch sagen. Fahr dein Bike erstma ein bzw deine Gabel Probe. Vielleicht reicht sie dir ja. Ich hab meine alte auch erstmal n 3viertel Jahr gefahren bis ich sie gewechselt hab. Denke man für normale Fahrten reicht die originale erstmal aus. 

Wenn nicht wird i auch zur Recon Silver greifen. Ist ne gute und solide Air Gabel. Wenig Gewicht und gute Performance.

Aber wirst ja sehen.


----------



## Christians_Cube (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal ein kleines Upgrade. Das Paket von Rose ist heute eingetroffen.
Nun die neuen Teile dran:

- Flaschenhalter Extreme
- Mini Pumpe Extreme
- Mini-Satteltasche Extreme mit Schwalbe Schlauch Extralight und Reifenheber
- Strebenschutz Extreme Kevlar
- Und natürlich mein neuer MET Veleno Helm

Viel Spaß beim Ansehen, jetzt muss es nur noch wärmer werden

Mfg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (4. Februar 2012)

Cool, jetzt musst nur noch mit dem E-Bike bis 3000 Euro fahren 

Damit es endlich schmutzig wird


----------



## Christians_Cube (4. Februar 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Cool, jetzt musst nur noch damit fahren
> 
> Damit es endlich schmutzig wird




Ja da gebe ich dir recht, so kann man es ja garnicht ansehen....

Doch jeden Abend gehe ich ins Büro bevor ich ins Bett gehe und schaue es mir genaustens an.... Hab mich verliebt in das Bike.

Fehlt nur noch mein Radtrikot...


----------



## Creative_ (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Bin neu hier und seit gestern auch ein Stolzer besitzer eines Cube Analog Disc 2012.
Hoffe das wenn ich ein paar Fragen habe  mir jemand weiter helfen kann.
mfg


----------



## invalid (10. Februar 2012)

Farblich ist der Retrostyle sehr geil!

@ Enrique

neue Pedale, da kannste eigentlich jeden Flat Pedale nehmen, nur das Lager sollte halt kein 0815 Teil sein, sonst ists wie bei mir nach 1000km im Arsch.

MFG


----------



## Hmmwv (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich reihe mich hiermit in die Gruppe der Analogbesitzer ein nachdem mir im Herbst mein AIM gestohlen wurde.

Ein paar Fotos hab ich euch auch mitgebracht. 

Hier gibts die Bilder größer: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/46802


----------



## Shorty82 (27. Februar 2012)

willkommen im club

die rahmengeometrie scheint auch bei jedem analog ne andere zu sein,
ich hab auch´n 2012er und mir erscheint bei meinem speziell der winkel vom oberrohr zur sitzstrebe viel tiefer als bei deinem oder sollte ich mich so täuschen,
vielleicht entsteht dieseser unterschied auch durch die mehreren varianten an rahmenhöhen


----------



## Hmmwv (27. Februar 2012)

Ich denke es hat mit dem Rahmenhöhen zu tun bzw. wie diese angepasst werden.


----------



## Shorty82 (27. Februar 2012)

demnach bist du eine etwas größere person,
ich hab auch noch nicht wirklich viel dunst von der materie, vielleicht klinkt sich hier noch jemand mit ein der ´n bissel mehr ahnung hat, würd mich mal interessieren,
wünsch dir erstmal viel spass mit dem teil, ich bin dieses jahr noch garnicht dazu gekommen zu fahren, aber die tage werden ja jetzt wieder länger, bin auf jedenfall heiß,

bei euch liegt noch schnee wie man auf dem einen bild sieht, so hartgesotten bin ich leider nicht, zumal ich mein bike in der wohnung parke,weil ich zu faul bin mal meinen keller zu entrümpeln um platz zu schaffen


----------



## Hmmwv (27. Februar 2012)

Ist ein 22" Rahmen.
Mit Schnee ist es im Flachland Österreichs leider schon wieder vorbei.

Heute ist der erste Tag seit Mitte Jänner an dem ich damit nicht in die Arbeit gefahren bin. Wir hatten teilweise -10°C (mit Wind -22°C).

An einem solchem Tag ist auch das dritte Bild entstanden in der Arbeit. 

Wünsch da auch viel Spaß mit deinem. Freitag gabs eine 35km Tour in meine Heimat entlang der Donau. (Foto 5)


----------



## invalid (27. Februar 2012)

das hat rein mit der Rahmengröße zu tun, mein 16er ist wesentlich kompakter von der Geo her.

aber erstmal willkommen im Club

PS: es ist doch zum kotzen... hier werden seitenweise Posts geschrieben und ich bekomme erst jetzt ne benachrichtigungsmail... hrhrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (28. Februar 2012)

Willkommen Hmmwv


----------



## Enrique1980 (29. Februar 2012)

Von mir auch ein Willkommen.


----------



## Hmmwv (29. Februar 2012)

Danke.

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich für Strecken mit dem Analog?


----------



## Enrique1980 (29. Februar 2012)

ALLES   Von Straße über Wald und Schotterweg bis hin zu doch recht anspruchsvollen Gelände. Bis jetzt hat es mich noch nie im stich gelassen. Aber ich denke das es wohl dieses Jahr n paar Verschleisserscheinungen geben wird, gerade im Bereich Laufräder und Tretlager wird wohl das eine oder andere gewechselt werden müßen.

Juhuu, endlich wieder Temperaturen bei denen einem nicht gleich nach den ersten 10 m sämtliche Körperteile einfrieren. UND das mußte genutzt werden. Nach der Arbeit gings sofort aufs Bike und ab ins Gelände War einfach genial!!!

@ Quartor, Bremsscheibe funzt spitze. Hat zwar n paar Vollbremsungen gebraucht, bis sie richtig gebissen hat, aber nu läuft se prima. Ist schon n großer Unterschied zur originalen Shimano 160ér

@ invalid, wenns Wetter weiter so bliebt, wird es mal wieder Zeit für ne kleine Tour, wa  Kondi is durchn Winter zwar ziemlich im A... , aber das wird wieder. Aber du wirst das Problem sichalich auch haben


----------



## invalid (29. Februar 2012)

Also letztes Jahr waren es zusammen laut Tracking etwas über 1100km mit dem Analog.

@ Enrique: Morgen lieg ich erstmal auf dem Tisch. Du kannst mich gern ab Freitag im Uniklinikum besuchen kommen. Kreuzband die Dritte steht bei mir an.


----------



## Enrique1980 (29. Februar 2012)

Net schlecht! da komm i net so ganz ran  naja da muß i meine Runde wohl erstma alleine drehen. Mist! 

Wünsch dir viel Glück mit deiner OP. Und das danach endlich alles I.O. ist. 

Na klar. Krankenbesuch is bestimmt drin. Aus solidarität wär ich auch net mitn Bike kommen   Wie lange liegst denn?


----------



## invalid (29. Februar 2012)

ca bis nächste Woche Dienstag/Mittwoch lieg ich auch Station B3.1 Uni Klinik Leipzig,


----------



## Gingels (29. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand eine ahnung was für innenlager beim Analoge 2009 passen? 

Würde das passen? Baue das erstemal am fahrrad und habe null oplan, muss auch noch hinten die ritzel und schaltung kaufen, und umwerfer. kann mir jemand helfen was da billig und für normalen gebraucht reichen tut? http://www.ebay.de/itm/300669927140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Hmmwv (1. März 2012)

Straße und Schotter bin ich auch unterwegs, Waldwege sind leider noch zu gatschig bis auf den Kurzen zum Stadion im Prater.
Anspruchsvolles Gelände gibts bei mir in der Umgebung leider nicht wirklich und zum Wienerwald pendeln macht auch keinen Spaß derzeit, vor allem kenn ich die Pisten nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (2. März 2012)

@gingels, naja ik sach ma so, wenn de noch nie was am Bike gemacht hast, ist es vieleich besser es jemanden machen zu lassen bzw jemand dabei zu haben ,der sich damit ein wenig auskennt. gerade Im Bereich Innenlager, Ritzel und Schaltung kann man schon einiges verkehrt machen. Die Mutter vom Tretlager mal falsch angesetzt und dein Gewinde ist hin... . Rein von den Materialien solltest du net zu billig einkaufen, sollte ja auch bei normalen gebrauch schon eine Weile halten. 

ich sach ma, mit der Diore Reihe liegst schon ganz richtig. Muß natürlich net SLX Ausführung sein. Aber all zu viel Ahnung hab i dahin gehend leider auch net. Da bei mir noch alles passt, mußt ich mich mit dem Thema noch net beschäfftigen. 

Leider is Invalid gerade zur OP, der könnt dir da schon weiter helfen. Denk mal in den nächsten Tagen wird es ihm wieder besser gehen und er wird dir dazu noch wat schreiben.


----------



## invalid (9. März 2012)

die Kurbel würde passen, also rein vom Lager her schon.
Du musst aber schauen ob sich auch der Umwerfer/Rahmen mit der Kurbel zurecht findet, Stichwort "größtes Kettenblatt". Und das ganze Werkzeug musst du dir natürlich auch besorgen: Kurbelabzieher, Lagerschlüssel fürs alte und neue Lager etc.


----------



## Bike-Werner (9. März 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich lohnt die ganzen Spezialwerkzeuge zu kaufen. Das meiste davon brauchst du warscheinlich eh nie wieder...


----------



## invalid (9. März 2012)

oder man kauft sich einmal nen grundstock und spart sich dafür die ganzen werktstattkosten, die schnell mal höher sind als Einsteigerwerkzeug kosten würde. Und nur so lernt man sich auch selbst zu helfen...

Meine Meinung


----------



## Bike-Werner (9. März 2012)

Da hast du auch wieder Recht. Hängt aber auch ein bisschen vom persönlichen Kontakt zur Werkstatt oder zum Mechaniker ab, wieviel Kosten man letzendlich sparen kann.


----------



## invalid (9. März 2012)

Das stimmt. Ich hab auch nicht alles, hab guten kontakt zu einer werkstatt, um mir teueres Werkzeug zu sparen. Aber das meiste kann ich daheim machen, und ich bin immer happy wenn ich "basteln" kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (9. März 2012)

Juhu, habe endlich einen breiteren Lenker und meine Schaltung funtioniert wieder sahnemäßig


----------



## invalid (10. März 2012)

was haste gekauft? ich tendiere derzeit auch dazu mir einen etwas breiteren Lenker zu holen, da ich das gefühl habe links und rechts immer automatisch nen 1cm breiter zu fassen als der Lenker ist. Und über ne neue Sattelstange denk ich auch nach. Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Quator94 (10. März 2012)

Habe mir den http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...-Riserbar-Stylo-T30-700mm-schwarz::40033.html geholt.


----------



## invalid (10. März 2012)

sind das die neuen SLX Bremsen=?


----------



## Quator94 (10. März 2012)

Jo, Modell 2012 müssten die sein.


----------



## invalid (10. März 2012)

und wie fahren sie sich so?

nebenbei, schicker lenker. wie breit ist der ?


----------



## Quator94 (11. März 2012)

Bin mit der SLX sehr zufrieden. Lassen sich gut dosieren und sind locker mit einem Finger zu bedienen. Montage war auch ziemlich einfach, das Kürzen sogar ohne anschließendes entlüften möglich.

https://www.ebiketester24.de/trekking-e-bike-test/

700mm ist der Lenker breit.


----------



## invalid (11. März 2012)

Die SLX würde ich wahnsinnig gern mal probefahren...


----------



## Quator94 (11. März 2012)

Kannst ja mal vorbei kommen


----------



## invalid (11. März 2012)

Lübeck ists bissl weit weg... leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (11. März 2012)

Bist du denn mit deiner Elixir an dem Prophete E bike nicht mehr zufrieden?


----------



## invalid (11. März 2012)

doch doch, sehr sogar, nur mich würde die SLX interesserhalber mal interessieren.


----------



## Gingels (13. März 2012)

Wenn ich das Hollowtec Innenlage einbaue, wie muss ich da die distanzscheiben verteilen. Rechts 2 links 1. Oder rechts 2 links 2. Is so mittelmaß. Wenn ich die mit Wasserpumpemzange richtig anziehen tue mit Dampf müsste das do reichen.


----------



## invalid (13. März 2012)

nicht für ungut aber du willst nicht ernsthaft dein Lager mit einer Rohrzange einbauen?
Ein Lagerschlüssel ist ja nicht das teuerste der Welt.


Wie du die Distanzringe verteilen musst steht in der Anleitung, und ist Abhängig von der Lagerbreite. Die ist bei den Analog Rahmen meist 68mm. Heist zwei schreiben auf der Antriebsseite, eine auf der anderen.


----------



## Gingels (13. März 2012)

Danke


----------



## MarcoGTI (13. März 2012)

Hey. Habe nen ANALOG modell 2010 und will eine ander Federgabel verbauen. Nun passt die Gabel die ich habe aber nicht in den Rahmen vorne. Welche möglichkkeiten gibt es.

Das Loch vom Rahmen wo das Kugellager mit halterung rein kommt ist 44m groß. Die halterung vom Kugellager ist aber da leider nur34mm groß. Gibt es andere halterungen?

Habe hier eine Federgabel von Zoom rumliegen. Modell 650

Wäre euch super dankbar


----------



## Quator94 (13. März 2012)

Das was du als Halterung beschreibst ist der sogenannte Steuersatz und nein bei deinem Bike gibt es keine andere Größe. Du benötigst eine Gabel mit einem 1 1/8 Gabelschaft.

Eine Gabel von Zoom würde ich übrigens nicht montieren


----------



## MarcoGTI (14. März 2012)

In wiefern sollte ich solch eine nicht anbauen? 
Bin keiner der durch den wald fährt oder so. Hab sie halt hier liegen vom alten und würde sie verbauen. Gibt es keine Adapter?. Ich meine vielleicht gibt es ja nen Stück, was den rahmen von 44mm auf die 34 runter rechnet. So das das alte stück rein passt. Oder halt gleich in einem auf die gewünschte größe inkl kugellager. #


Das Federbeim von Zoom ist ja. Schaft: 1 1/8" 280mm ohne Gewinde


----------



## MarcoGTI (14. März 2012)

Nochmal ne Frage.

Mein Fahrradhändler sagt das die 44mm 1 1/5 Zoll sind. Und die 34mm 1 1/8. Stimmt das. 

Zusätzlich finde ich im Internet 1 1/8 Zoll Lager die 44mm groß sind und 1 1/8 die 34 groß sind, komme voll durcheinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (14. März 2012)

1 1/8" sind 28,6mm. http://www.carstenkiehn.de/deutsch/zoll-cm.htm

Ich nehme an das ist der Lagerinnendurchmesser.


----------



## MarcoGTI (14. März 2012)

Ja, habe grade mal gemessen. Das Rohr von der Gabel hat den Durchmesser. Also würde das der Innendurchmesser sein. 

Und wie bekomme ich raus was für Zoll nun die aussenmaße von 44mm sind. 

Gibt ja adapter von 44 auf 34 mm. Kosten aber auch gut. Da kann ich die beim Kumpel auch selber machen lassen.


----------



## Hmmwv (14. März 2012)

Kannst nicht das Rohr im Rahmen messen?


----------



## MarcoGTI (14. März 2012)

Glaube Langsam steige ich dahinter.

Also 44mm ist der Innendurchmesser vom Rohr (Fahrrad). Und Ich brauche nun ein Steuersatz der Aussendurchmesser 44mm hat und Innendurchmesser für die Gabel 1 1/8 Zoll. Wäre dann dieser hier zum Beispiel richtig oder? 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005JD5SLY/ref=asc_df_B005JD5SLY6935936?smid=A3C0ON9R3KSTZ1&tag=billigerdempsports-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B005JD5SLY"]Steuersatz "AG" 1 1/8" Ahead Semi-Integrated VPA41AC: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RITCHEY-Steu...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231a9e770a

Ich dachte bis grad das die 34mm 1 1/8 wären. Und 44mm 1 1/5.


Auto kann ich schrauben, Fahrrad nicht, hehe


----------



## Enrique1980 (14. März 2012)

Mahlzeit Marco. als erstes gibt es umrechner Zoll zu cm im Netz bzw nimmst einfach wie früha in der Schule den Faktor 2,54  Also müßte dein Federgabelrohr bei 1,1/8 zoll nen Durchmesser von 28,57 mm haben. Demzufolge brauchst nen 1,1/8 ahead integriert steuerstatz passend zu deinem Rahmenrohr von 44mm Als Beispiel : 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ZS44-28-6---ZS44-30-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html

Bei bestellung wird ich von Ebay doch eher abraten und wenns online sein muß doch eher zu Bike Comp oder ähnliches raten. Da die dort auch bei eventuellen Fragen ne recht gute beratung haben.


----------



## MarcoGTI (14. März 2012)

Ja, kam mir ja jetzt nur darauf an ob das passen würde. also ob ich das prinzip verstanden habe :_D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (14. März 2012)

Naja, dein Link oben funtz leida net


----------



## Enrique1980 (14. März 2012)

Ah, unter amazon war ja noch nen 2ter Link. Verpeilt

Jo, der Ebay Steuersatz sollte schon passen. Vorrausgesetzt deine Gabel is auch wirklich ne 1,1/8 ér.


----------



## Quator94 (14. März 2012)

Icn versteh aber nicht wieso sein alter Steursatz nicht passt. Müsste eigentlich ein 2010er Rahmen sein und der hat doch 1 1/8...


----------



## Fabs1991 (14. März 2012)

Sauber, geölt und startklar für Season 2012! 









Grüße!


----------



## Quator94 (14. März 2012)

Meins ist auch wieder Fit. Einen neuen Schaltzug, Kassette, Kette und Lenker hat es bekommen.


----------



## Enrique1980 (15. März 2012)

tja wer weiß. isn 2010 also auch passender steuersatz. 

Schmucki eure Bikes. da kanns ja endlich los gehen. kanns au kaum erwarten.

Euch allen nen schönen Start in die neue Bikeseason.


----------



## Quator94 (15. März 2012)

Was würdet ihr von einer Übersicht mit allen Analogs hier im Forum halten?


----------



## Enrique1980 (15. März 2012)

wär dafür


----------



## MarcoGTI (19. März 2012)

Hey, habe als Kurbel vorn ne Deore LX und Brauche neue Kasette und Kette. Schaltung habe ich 24. Muss ich unbedingt eine 8fach kasette nehmen oder geht auch 9fach. Und die eine wird nur nicht benutzt dann? Muss ich unbedingt ein satz auch hinten von Deore nehmen oder geht auch nen anderer. Weil Umwerfer habe ich auch Deore. Also ich hätee kein Problem damit. Nur frage, kann ich dann auch eine Deore 9fach kette kaufen zu einer 8fach kasette?. Soll nur ab und zu bike fahren sein


----------



## MarcoGTI (19. März 2012)

Oder kann man ne 8fach deore HG51 kasette nehmen und ne normale kette. Zum beispiel shimano 8fach hg40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (20. März 2012)

1. Du musst auf jedenfall eine 8Fach Cassette nehmen.

2. Es empfielt sich zu einer 8Fach Cassette eine 8Fach Kette zu kaufen.

3. Solange alle Teile "8Fach" sind, ist alles kompatibel. Dieses HG beschreibt nur die Wertigkeit der Teile, ich würde z.B. nur empfehlen Teile ab HG51 zu kaufen.


----------



## Hmmwv (20. März 2012)

Ich denke es wird die Stylepozilei gleich einschreiten.

Mein Analog wird die Tage mit Ständer und Hängerkupplung ausgestattet.

Der Flaschenhalter ist schon am Rahmen montiert.


----------



## Quator94 (20. März 2012)

Wieso willst du unbedingt etwas reiten, was einen Ständer hat?


----------



## Hmmwv (20. März 2012)

Hast du schon ein Motorrad ohne Ständer gesehen?


----------



## Enrique1980 (20. März 2012)

Hehe Quator, schöner Spruch, denn muß i mir merken 

Ständer??? Ihhh, das arme Cube  Hey und dein Analog ist doch kein Lastenesel. Es sei denn es ist für den Nachwuchs, da geht das grad so durch  nee, nur Spaß. Jeder halt so wie er es braucht

 Wegen Kassette, also wenn dein Bike auf 8-fach ausgelegt ist mußt schon dabei bleiben. S Problem ist, das es zwischen 8 und 9-fach ne Abstandsdifferenz gibt. Bedeutet, das die Ritzel bei ner 9-fach Kassette enger zu einander stehen, demzufolge deine 8- fach Kette zwischen den Ritzel der 9- fach Kassette stecken bleiben würde. Auch sind die Schaltabstände deines Shifters anders.Also kannst du nie ordentlich schalten. Hab das ganze kino erst letztes Jahr durchgemacht und mußte den kompletten Antrieb tauschen. also shifter Kette Kassette und Schaltwerk. Bleib einfach bei deinem 8- fach. Ist billiger


----------



## Quator94 (20. März 2012)

Ganz genau, ich habe nämlich den Umbau an meinem Fischer E-Bike von 8- auf 9-Fach bereits hinter mir.
Ich habe dafür folgendes benötigt:
2x neue Schalthebel
1x neue Kette
1x neue Cassette
2x neue Schaltaussenzughüllen

Und gebracht hat es mir:
+ Bessere Übersetzung
- Höherer Verschleiß
- Kleinere Toleranzen beim Schaltwerk justieren

Wenn du selbst sagst, dass du nur abundzu mal fährst, dann bleib bei deinem 8Fach.


----------



## Enrique1980 (20. März 2012)

Grins, noch einer der zuviel Geld hat 

Sach ma quator, hast dein Schaltwerk auch gewechselt? Hatte mit Invalid leichte Differenzen was das betrifft. Meine These war, das das 8ér auch auf 9ér geht. Er sagte, passt net. habs dann dennoch gewechselt, weil mein altes schon nen schlag weg hatte.

Jo, das mit den Toleranzen stimmt echt. Reicht manchmal schon ne viertel umdrehung am Feinstellrädchen und de einstellung is dahin. is irre! Muß städig nachstellen, aba man gewöhnt sich dran


----------



## Quator94 (20. März 2012)

Ich habe mein altes Schaltwerk behalten. Hat allerdings ein paar Kilometer gedauert bis es vernünftig gearbeitet hat. War wohl noch die alten Anschläge gewöhnt oder so, funktioniert jetzt jedenfalls tadellos.


----------



## Enrique1980 (20. März 2012)

Ha, hat i doch recht!  Gut zu wissen. Dank dir. Naja, ich werd ma noch n bissel warten. Viellei spielt es sich auch noch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (20. März 2012)

Ich bastel grad ein bisschen am Startpost rum. Wer sein Bike dort auch aufgelistet haben möchte, sollte ein Bild an mich senden oder hier posten (Maximal 1024x768). Nützliche Posts werde ich dort auch verlinken. 
Soll quasi ein kleines FAQ werden.


----------



## Enrique1980 (20. März 2012)

Ach und nochwas, du hast doch die gleiche Bremsscheibe wie ich drauf. was hastn du für Beläge? sinter oda Semi. hab das Problem, das die Sinterbeläge bei langsamer Fahrt etwas ungleichmäßig bremsen und es dabei zu leichtem ruckeln an der Gabel kommt. Is net wild, aba nervt mi schon ein wenig. Ansonsten hatt se schon ordentlich Biss und is um einiges besser als die alte standard 160ér.


----------



## Enrique1980 (20. März 2012)

Is jut, mach dieses WE mal n schönes Pic und sende es dir.


----------



## Quator94 (20. März 2012)

Die Bremsscheibe habe ich drauf und Semimetall-Beläge


----------



## Enrique1980 (20. März 2012)

hmm, genauso wie bei mir. Und läuft rund bei dir?


----------



## Quator94 (20. März 2012)

Jop, allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass ich meine Beläge und Scheiben immer erst etwas warm fahren muss, damit sie richtig packen. Ist vielleicht sogar ganz normal, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (20. März 2012)

1


----------



## Enrique1980 (20. März 2012)

Hmm, ok. Na mal sehen wie sich das noch weiter entwickelt. Das Temp problem ist bei metallischen Belägen normal. die brauchen eine etwas höhere Temp um richtig zu arbeiten. das Problem hast du bei organischen Belägen nicht. Aber diese haben einen höheren verschleiß und sind nicht so Wärmeresistent.

Werde sie bei Gelegenheit dennoch mal testen.


----------



## christucci (21. März 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird die Stylepozilei gleich einschreiten.
> 
> Mein Analog wird die Tage mit Ständer und Hängerkupplung ausgestattet.
> 
> Der Flaschenhalter ist schon am Rahmen montiert.




Hey,

den Ständer kann ich Dir leider nicht empfehlen. Ich habe meinen jetzt die Tage zurück gehen lassen. 1) eine Schraube hatte überhaupt kein Gewinde, d.h. erstmal im Baumarkt vernünftigen Ersatz besorgt; 2) Beim korrekten Anziehen der Klemmung brach diese direkt durch. Der Ständer läßt sich leider überhaupt nicht am Ausfallende befestigen. Zumindest wackelt er die ganze Zeit und macht auch keinen stabilen Eindruck (Probiert am CUBE Access meiner Gattin). Designmäßig passt er halt echt klasse. Jetzt fährt sie wieder einen guten von Procraft! 

lg,
chris


----------



## Hmmwv (21. März 2012)

Ich hab ihn gestern montiert und er sitzt einwandfrei und fest.

Anfangs beim Montieren wackelte er, aber festgezogen und er hält und dürfte dabei auch seine richtige Position gefunden haben.

Den Drehpunkt hätten sie besser umsetzen können damit er weiter zum Rad hinschwenkt. 



Quator94 schrieb:


> Ich bastel grad ein bisschen am Startpost rum. Wer sein Bike dort auch aufgelistet haben möchte, sollte ein Bild an mich senden oder hier posten (Maximal 1024x768). Nützliche Posts werde ich dort auch verlinken.
> Soll quasi ein kleines FAQ werden.


 
Hier meines:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/k7/s7/k7s7j2f7he9o/large_2012-02-24_16-05-40_498.jpg

oder

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/qr/qk/qrqk0cbgtrae/large_2012-01-29_12-21-23_382.jpg


----------



## christucci (21. März 2012)

Oh. Das klingt ja doch gut. Gefallen hätte mir das ganze schon. Vielleicht wars einfach ein Materialfehler. Jedenfalls ärgerlich.. zum Glück war der Versand kostenlos!


----------



## Froschi06 (22. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier ,nee stimmt nicht ganz .Ich war schon mal angemeldet ,als ich für meinen Sohn ein 20 Zoll Bike gesucht habe  

Nach 8 Jahren würde es mal Zeit für ein neues Bike für mich.
Bis jetzt bin ich mit einem Trek 4300 gefahren ,aber irgendwie "passte" es mir nicht mehr .

Die letzten 3 Tage habe ich einige Räder Probegefahren und geworden ist es ein Cube Analog Disc in blue 'n' green mit 16 Zoll Rahmen. Morgen Nachmittag hole ich es ab *freu*

Lg Melanie


----------



## Hmmwv (22. März 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.

Ich schwanke die ganze Zeit ob ich den Ständer wieder demontiere.


----------



## Froschi06 (22. März 2012)

Danke....

Mein Händler schaute so  als ich sagte bitte MIT Ständer .

Ich fahre nächste Woche nach Fehmarn und nebenbei machen wir noch Geocaching und da mag ich nicht alle "paar" Meter das Bike hinlegen.

Nach dem Urlaub kommt er auch wieder ab .Also Ständer bei Bedarf 

Mein Mann rief gerade an und fragte ,ob ich es schon geholt hätte oder tatsächlich bis Morgen aushalte.

Lg Melanie


----------



## Hmmwv (22. März 2012)

Gut das ist dann eine ganz andere Ausgangslage, bei mir wäre er zwischendurch praktisch bzw. in der Wohnung. In der Firma gibts oben sichtbaren Ständer.


----------



## Enrique1980 (22. März 2012)

Hey Froschi. Herzlich willkomen hier bei uns und viel Spaß mit deinem Analog 

Klar Hmmwv, ab mit dem Ding. Sieht doch aus  Muß ehrlich sagen, das seit ich mein kleines hab, nie das Bedürfnis nach nem Fahrradständer hatte. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran, das man sich hier bei uns eh immer was massives zum anschließen suchen muß und es dadurch sowieso irgendwo angelehnt ist.  Aber wie gesagt, jedem das seine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (22. März 2012)

Ja ich hoffe morgen trifft der längere Schnellspanner ein damit ich die Hängerkupplung montieren kann, im selben Zug fällt der Ständer wieder.

Hätte nicht gedacht das man den so dämlich konstruieren kann oder zukauft ohne ihn einmal zu montieren. Der steht fast weiter weg als die Pedale.


----------



## Enrique1980 (22. März 2012)

echt? is ja nervig. Kannst ja mal n foto machen wenn er dran ist. Würd mich interessieren, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Bike-Werner (22. März 2012)

Sicher dass der Ständer nicht schon einen Schaden hat und verbogen ist ? Sonst wäre das ja wirklich totaler Schwachsinn.


----------



## jensens (22. März 2012)

vllt wirkts ja besser wenn man dazu nen amtlichen DIN-Gepäckträger montiert...


----------



## Hmmwv (22. März 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> echt? is ja nervig. Kannst ja mal n foto machen wenn er dran ist. Würd mich interessieren, wie es aussieht.



Der ist technisch schon in Ordnung, der Guss könnte max. gebrochen sein, ist er nicht.



Hmmwv schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.
> 
> Ich schwanke die ganze Zeit ob ich den Ständer wieder demontiere.


----------



## Quator94 (22. März 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> vllt wirkts ja besser wenn man dazu nen amtlichen DIN-Gepäckträger montiert...


----------



## Hmmwv (22. März 2012)

Zwischen Ständer und Rad müsste locker die AHK vom Yak-Nachbau rein passen.

Ja, er steht dann ca. 15mm neben der AHK vom Yak Nachbau. Dazu muss man Cube eigentlich gratulieren, sie haben die Singletrailer beim Ständer berücksichtigt!  

Morgen gibts dazu Fotos. Muss damit meinen obigen Vorwurf zurückziehen, der Ständer macht mit Anhänger ja auch mehr Sinn.


----------



## Hmmwv (23. März 2012)

Hallo, hier die Fotos mit Anhänger:


----------



## invalid (23. März 2012)

dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (23. März 2012)

?


----------



## invalid (23. März 2012)

ich bekomm die kriese, wie kann es sein, das ich erst nach zwei vollen Seiten hier im Thread nen Mail bekomme das es einen neuen Post gibt... ahhhh

Das "Dabei" war auf die Bilderzusammenstellung von Analog Bildern bezogen...

Sobald ich meines fertig habe werde ich dafür auch Pics machen...


----------



## Hmmwv (26. März 2012)

Hallo, Meines gibts am Wochenende teilweise auch ohne das Zubehör drauf:


----------



## invalid (26. März 2012)

Sorry, aber Hörner + Ständer... naja, jeder wie er es benötigt


----------



## Quator94 (30. März 2012)

Wochenende und was macht man dann?   

*Trails shreddern * 


Ich werde Sonntag mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Homespot posten. Denn Analog fahren ist weit mehr, als auf der Waldautobahn entlang zu düsen  

Zeigt dem Forum auch, was ihr mit eurem kleinem Würfel so alles bewältigt


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

Habe jetzt 2 Monate das Cube Analog Disc Blue n' green. Ich muss sagen wirklich ein klasse Fahrrad bin super zu frieden! Habe jetzt schon ca. 400km drauf..und kaum Probleme (1.Platten selbstverschuldet) (Das Zugseil für die 3-Blatt Schaltung ist aufgrund meiner Schaltverücktheit auch mal gerissen) Aber mein Gott ..ansonsten TOP++

Habe jetzt Geb. gehabt und würde deswegen gerne 200 in das Fahrrad stecken..

Tunning etc. habt ihr Vorschläge? Was ich mal ins Auge gefasst hatte waren größere Bremsen 180mm vlt habt ihe dazu Links? Habe davon keine Ahnung! Wenn müsste dass mein Dad oder der Händler machen

oder

Eine neue Feder-Gabel aber ich glaub für 200 gibts da nichts .. Falls doch  könnt ihr ja welche nennen..

Andere Tunning Vorschläge sind gerne Willkommen

Gruß

P.s. Bilder werden noch folgen habe allerdings immoment kein Habdy und mein Nikon musste ebenfalls eingeschickt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty82 (31. März 2012)

moin!

@cube_anlaogdisc,  ich hab dasselbe bike wie du und ich stand nach kurzer zeit vor der gleichen frage,
was genau man(n) an seinem bike verÃ¤ndern und verbessern mÃ¶chte muss jeder fÃ¼r sich individuell entscheiden, das ist ja auch der sinn der sache, letztendlich soll mein bike ja auch nicht aussehen wie deins und umgekehrt,
hier im forum gibtÂ´s ne menge anregung und information, speziell hier im thread gibtÂ´s jungs die ihren hobel komplett generalÃ¼berholt und nochmal den kaufpreis investiert haben, 
sowas liegt wahrscheinlich in unserer natur, weil wir mÃ¤nner sind,
was rÃ¤der hat gehÃ¶rt aufgemotzt!

meins hat kurz nach dem kauf eine neue gabel erhalten, rock shox reba, hab ich fÃ¼r 230â¬ erstanden, das angebot existiert aber leider nicht mehr,
muss man halt immer mal google bemÃ¼hen welcher anbieter gerade gute gabeln zu gÃ¼nstigen konditionen raushaut,
hinzu kamen dann noch andere pedalen, lenker und griffe,
zu guter letzt und nur aus dem grund,weil ich etwas orientierungslos bin hab ich noch in ein garmin-navi investiert,
mittlerweile plagt mich aber auch das schlechte gewissen, so das ich mich erstmal von weiteren maÃnahmen abhalten muss, 
jetzt gilt es erstmal die oberschenkel zu tunen






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

Erstmal danke für die Antwort, ja das haste recht wenn man sein Bike schon tunt sollte es nicht aussehen wie ein anderes...

ok bei der Federgabel:

welche ist das genau? 

Vielen Dank 

Gruß


----------



## Quator94 (31. März 2012)

Rock Shox Recon oder Reba 

*Kärcher Fensterreiniger WV 50 Plus*

Dank der innovativen ”Wasserabsaugung” des Fenstersauger WV 50 Plus ist die Fensterreinigung dreimal schneller als mit herkömmlichen Methoden erledigt. Dabei ist nicht nur die Handhabung des Fensterreinigers äußerst komfortabel und einfach, sondern auch der Reinigungsprozess selbst auch. Da heruntertropfendes Schmutzwasser direkt beim Reinigen der Oberfläche aufgefangen wird, ermöglicht der WV 50 Plus ein hygienisches Arbeiten ohne Streifen zu hinterlassen. Mit dem leistungsstarken Akkubetrieb ist der Fenstersaugersauger zudem jederzeit flexibel einsatzbereit. Die Sprühflasche mit Wischeraufsatz und Mikrofaserpad sowie das Reinigungsmittelkonzentrat bieten die perfekte Ergänzung für eine optimale Reinigung.

*Ausstattung:*


Glasreiniger-Konzentrat, 20 ml
Sprühflasche mit Mikrofaserwischer
1 x Wischeraufsatz
Absaugdüse, breit, 280 mm
Lithium-Ionen-Akku
Akkuladegerät


----------



## jensens (31. März 2012)

Mit ner anderen Gabel kann man nichts falschmachen, wenn man sie günstig bekommt ist's umso besser.
Bei mir gabs neben der Gabel mit Poploc auch einen Sattel (tat echt Not!), Reifen (die Smart Sam waren mir teilweise zu rutschig), vorne eine größere Scheibe, Beläge (swissstop, gehen mir mit dem quietschen aber genauso auf den Keks), Griffe, Klickpedale (mal sehen wie ich damit klar komme)... da kommt schon einiges zusammen, und vom ganzen Bekleidungszeug und Zubehör will ich gar nicht erst anfangen =)
Aber man muss es nicht übertreiben.. immer schön eins nach dem anderen!


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

Ok danke schonmal..

bzgl. der Bremsen, würde ich gerne größere Scheiben drauf machen (180mm)
muss ich was beachten? es handelt sich um das 2012 model. Aber die Federgabel ist doch gar nicht so schlecht.. oder doch?

Gruß


----------



## Quator94 (31. März 2012)

Cube_AnalogDisc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ok danke schonmal..
> 
> ...



Du brauchst eine 180er Disc mit Centerlock Aufnahme und einen Adapater auf 180mm (Dürfte bei dir ein "PM to PM 180" sein). Und dann noch so ein Werkzeug http://www.bike24.net/p111607.html


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

Habe nn ein bisschen geschaut...

Reba= 100mm Recon 120mm stellt das ein Prob da? Welche ist besser? Lohnt es sich ( 1,74 55kg)

Gruß David


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

Ok danke. Kann man den alten Bremssattel noch verwenden? 

sorry ich habe halt keine *große Ahnung* von Bikes


Gruß David


----------



## Quator94 (31. März 2012)

Ja den Bremssattel behältst du natürlich. Zeig uns am besten mal was du vor hast zu bestellen


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

Entweder die:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FIBRAX-Brems...ahrradteile&hash=item3371e4a536#ht_2781wt_903

oder die:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bremsscheibe...hrradteile&hash=item27c3dcbc90#ht_1454wt_1161

Gruß D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (31. März 2012)

Die passen nicht. Du brauchst welche mit einer Fischer Centerlock Aufnahme, die da haben 6 Loch


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (31. März 2012)

Hallo,

Aber die?: 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Bremsscheibe-SM-RT53-180-Center-Lock/dp/B001EII3YM"]Bremsscheibe SM-RT53 180 mm Center Lock: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

ist ja die Originale nur ein bisschen größer..

Die Gabel ist bis 203mm ausgelegt und der Rahmen?

Gruß D.


----------



## Quator94 (31. März 2012)

Ja die würde passen.

Der Rahmen ist bis 160mm ausgelegt, ich fahr aber z.B. trotzdem eine 180er Disc.

https://www.ebiketester24.de/e-bike-45-kmh/


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (31. März 2012)

Ok.. was heißt das? Hätte ich dann keine Garantie mehr? Wird der Rahmen zu sehr strapaziert? kann er dadurch brechen?

Gruß D.


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (31. März 2012)

Zweiter Punkt:

bezÃ¼glich der Gabel das gibts ja sehr viele wenn ich Rock Shox Reba eingebe.. aber welche ist die beste bis 300â¬? mÃ¶glichst in WeiÃ ...

gruÃ David

gerne auch gebraucht!


----------



## Enrique1980 (1. April 2012)

hi, erstama willkomen hier.

Naja, genau genommen ist deine Garantie dann weg. Nur ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das durch ne größere Bremsscheibe dein Rahmen irgendeinen Schaden nimmt. Durch normale Fahrweise hat der Rahmen eine weit höhere Belastung.Also ruhig dran mit denn Dingern. Zumindest vorn. Hinten muß es nicht unbedingt sein, da du auf der hinterachse eine weit geringere Bremskraft brauchst und die 160ér  da im Normalfall vollkommen ausreicht.

In Bezug auf Federgabel solltest dich vielleicht erst ein wenig mit dem Thema beschäftigen.Was Druck und Zugstufeneinstellung ist, ob du Stahlfeder oder Luft möchtest oder Sachen wie Floodgate brauchst. Denn daraus resultiert dann, was für eine Gabel du überhaupt benötigst. Was fährst denn überhaupt für Gelände? 

Und Vorsicht bei Gebrauchten. Du weißt nie ob und wie sie gewartet worden sind. Wenn de pech hast bekommst eine mit undichten Luftkammern oder ausgeschlagenen Buchsen und du steckst den Kaufpreis nochmal in die Reparatur.

Mein Tipp, fang klein an und beschäftige dich erstmal ein wenig mit deinem Bike und der Technik. Größere Sachen wie Federgabel kamen bei mir auch erst nach nem gutem Jahr. Such dir erstma die Sachen, die dir an deinem Bike noch net so passen und tausche diese.

Grüße Enrico


----------



## Hobbyfahrer78 (1. April 2012)

Hi!

Ich schliesse mich Enrico an mit seinem Tipp. Tausche erst die kleinen Sachen und beschäftige Dich mit dem Bike und der Technik. 

Passen die Griffe und der Sattel? Ist die Sitzposition richtig? Wenn das nicht passt, bringt Dir die tollste Federgabel nix, da macht es keinen Spass zu fahren.

Ist die Übersetzung für Deinen Einsatzbereich passend? Da kannst Du mit dem Tausch der Kassette auch was erreichen. Oder die Reifen? Reicht die Haftung oder ist Dir das Rad schon weggerutscht?

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Enrique1980 (6. April 2012)

Wünsch allen ein frohes Osterfest


----------



## invalid (8. April 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> Wünsch allen ein frohes Osterfest



Danke! dir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (9. April 2012)

wuhu, hab heute meine ersten zarten Meter gedreht... und alles lief gut! nun kann ich guter dinge nach vorn schauen...


----------



## Quator94 (9. April 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## Froschi06 (21. April 2012)

Huhu, 

so seit 1,5 Wochen bin ich aus dem Urlaub zurück.Leider konnten wir nicht soooooo viel fahren wie wir wollten, dank des Wetters.
Bin aber total zufieden mit dem Analog.
Der Händler hat mir ja nen Hinterbauständer(Cube) dran gemacht ( auf meinem Wunsch wegen Geocachen auf Fehmarn,da liegt ja an jeder Ecke nen Cache) 
ABER wie um Himmels Willen bekomm ich das Teil wieder ab .

Lg Melanie


----------



## Asko (21. April 2012)

Auf der Cube Seite steht "Einfache und schnelle Befestigung durch patentgeschützte Aufnahme im Ausfallende"
Wird also vermutlich über den Schnellspanner vom Hinterrad befestigt.


----------



## Froschi06 (21. April 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Auf der Cube Seite steht "Einfache und schnelle Befestigung durch patentgeschützte Aufnahme im Ausfallende"
> Wird also vermutlich über den Schnellspanner vom Hinterrad befestigt.



Ja ,dass habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber da sind so komische Schrauben drin ,wo kein Mensch dran kommt.


----------



## Hmmwv (22. April 2012)

Hinterrad ausbauen und dann innen die 3 Torxschrauben, 2 unterschiedliche, rausdrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschi06 (22. April 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Hinterrad ausbauen und dann innen die 3 Torxschrauben, 2 unterschiedliche, rausdrehen.



Genau das habe ich befürchtet :-( aber gehofft das es anders geht 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hmmwv (22. April 2012)

Dauert 10min. ;-)


----------



## Froschi06 (22. April 2012)

Jo, das liebe Männlein hat's vorhin gemacht


----------



## downhillerkarl (23. April 2012)

Mein Analog, wie es zur Zeit im Keller hängt und auf die Generalüberholung wartet


----------



## Quator94 (26. April 2012)

Cooler Montageständer


----------



## downhillerkarl (28. April 2012)

Er erfüllt seinen Zweck


----------



## Waldheini (29. April 2012)

Hallo,

erst einmal ein Hallo an alle 
Hab mich neu hier angemeldet, finde den Thread soweit auch echt gut, schon viel nützliches gelesen 
Ich fang dann mal direkt mit einer Frage an: Ich bräuchte neue Reifen und wollte mir auf mein 2010-er Analog Schwalbe Nobby Nic in 2,25 draufziehen.
 Geht das überhaupt? Im Moment hab ich nämlich Smart Sam in 2,1...


----------



## Hmmwv (29. April 2012)

Das 2012 Analog hat 2,25er Smart Sam drauf ab Werk.

Laut http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Schwalbe-Nobby Nic-26x2.35.html

sind die Nobby Nic's 1-2mm breiter als die Smart Sam je nach Felge und Druck.
Sollte sich eigentlich ausgehen.


----------



## Hmmwv (29. April 2012)

Doppelpost.


----------



## downhillerkarl (29. April 2012)

ja geht auf jeden Fall, ich bin auch mal eine Zeit lang NN in 2.25 gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldheini (29. April 2012)

Alles klar, danke für die Hilfe
Sind die Nobby Nic denn gut? Besser als Smart Sam werden die wohl sein...aber so gut kenne ich mich da auch nicht aus


----------



## jensens (29. April 2012)

Nunja, die sind eben schon ganz schön "nobbig" =) kommt eben drauf an wo du fährst.
Ich hatte mit den smart sam immer wieder ein rutschiges Gefühl auf Sand. Hab dann 2 Rocket Ron Evo gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die sind auch super leicht, aber sicher nicht die pannensichersten. Auf der Schwalbe-Website kannst du viele Infos bekommen...
Momentan hab ich eher ein Strassen-Mountain-Rad  mit 2 Marathon Supreme für die asphaltigen Tage..


----------



## invalid (30. April 2012)

ich fahre auch zwei NN 2,25 auf meinem. Hinten würde ich mir hin und wieder nenen Racing Ralph oder ähnliches wünschen, da die großen Stollen hinten schon gefühlt einiges an Leistung fressen. auf dem neu gekauften Canyon von nem Freund ist ab Werk ne Mischbereifung aus NN + RR drauf. die Fährt sich ganz passabel.


----------



## StefStef (1. Mai 2012)

So mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem geliebten Cube! Wurde heute erstmals schöööön eingesaut =D


----------



## jensens (2. Mai 2012)

Ich würde gern mal einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren. Verbaut ist der originale von Easton (Analog 2011). 
Gibt es etwas worauf ich achten muss, und wie einfach geht der Wechsel?

Danke schonmal!
Jens


----------



## old_cube (2. Mai 2012)

Hi! Meine Freundin hat sich vor kurzem auch ein Analog von dieser Saison zugelegt. Jetzt wollte ich heute mal n bisschen ölen etc. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Lenker nicht gerade bleibt sondern nach links zieht. Liegt wohl an der Brems- und Schaltleitung. Hat noch jemand das Problem?
Zum zweiten ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei angezogener Bremse das Rad sich immer noch ein Stück bewegt. Allem Anschein nach, bewegt sich die Scheibe mitsamt den Belägen (knapp 1mm). Ist das normal? Ist für den Splint oben ja ne Belastung die eigentlich nicht sein müsste...

Wäre super, wenn das mal einer an seinem 2012er prüfen könnte. Sonst würde heute noch ne Radtour zum Händler anstehen.

Grüße,

Michi


----------



## Hmmwv (2. Mai 2012)

Das bisschen Spiel hab ich bei meinem 2012er auch, fällt wohl in die Spalte Toleranzen. Die Belege brauchen ein bisschen Spiel sonst würden sie bei Temperaturerhöhung im Sattel stecken bleiben weil sie sich ausdehnen.
Wie meinst die der Lenket zieht nach links, kippt er im Stand weg weil die Leitung einen leichten Zug ausübt?
Passiert das auch wenn sie fährt und dabei mit dem Gewicht auf dem Lenker abgestützt ist?


----------



## old_cube (2. Mai 2012)

Finde das für "Spiel" ganz schön viel. Hab selber noch ein AMS125 LTD vom letzten Jahr. Da bleibt alles gerade und die Formula Bremsen wackeln auch nicht mehr wenn die Bremse angezogen ist. Dass die Beläge etwas Spiel brauchen ist ja klar. Nur sollte das nicht aufs Laufrad übertragen werden.

Das Lenker ziehen merke ich nicht mehr, wenn ich damit fahre. Allerdings beim Schieben muss man dauerhaft gegenhalten.
EDIT: Beim freihändig Fahren merkt man das ziehen auch bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Shorty82 (2. Mai 2012)

@old cube: die beschriebenen syntome sind mir bei meinem analog 2012 auch aufgefallen, ich denke das kann man guten gewissens ignorieren,
man kann dem splint dabei zusehen wie er sich bei angezogener bremse hin und her bewegt, ich glaube aber nicht dass das für den splint eine große belastung darstellt,da der belag ja auch irgendwann auf seinem träger aufliegt, ansonsten hätte sich der splint schon längst verabschiedet,
das mit dem beim schieben nach links ziehen denke ich zeugt daher das auf der linken seite durch sattel und scheibe ein bisschen mehr gewicht und ein leichter widerstand besteht,so dass das rad ein hang dazu hat nach links auszureißen,

@jensens: den vorbau zu wechseln ist ein kinderspiel, alles was man dazu benötigt ist ein imbus, ich denke bei genauerer betrachtung wird dir alles weitere selbst klar, es gibt bei vorbauten zwei gängige varianten an lenkerklemmungen 25,4mm und 31,8mm, je nachdem welchen durchmesser dein lenker hat, orginal trifft 31,8 zu, ansonsten gibt es etliche ausführungen, kurze, lange, welche mit steigung nach oben,nach unten oder schnurgerade, gibt auch welche mit verstellbaren winkel,das trifft aber weniger auf kurze zu, hatte selber auch schon mit dem gedanken gespielt, bin aber schlichtweg überfordert, da sich der vorbau immens auf die sitzposition auswirkt und ich bei der vielfalt nicht ausmachen kann welcher optimal für mich wäre, ein sehr kurzer vorbau hätte zur folge das man aufrecht sitzt, eigentlich etwas was mehr im freeridebereich zum einsatz kommt, hatte gesehen das "quator94" diesen typischen kurzen truvativ hussfelt vorbau an seinem analog verbaut hat, vielleicht kann der dazu noch ein hilfreiches feedback liefern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (2. Mai 2012)

Wurde ich gerufen?  

Ich fahre tatsächlich einen 40mm Vorbau an meinem Würfel. Das die Sitzposition mit einem kurzen Vorbau aufrechter als mit einem längeren ist, sollte ja logisch sein. Dies hat meiner Meinung nach nur 2 Nachteile. Durch die Gewichtsverlagerung beginnt das Vorderrad bei einer Steigung früher abzuheben und der Luftwiderstand erhöht sich. Zu den Vorteilen zählen unter anderen, mehr Kontrolle über das Bike (Am besten direkt mit breiteren Lenker kombinieren), Rückenschonde und bequemere Haltung, Bergab weniger "Angst" vor Überschlag (Weil der Schwerpunkt weiter hinten liegt).

Ob du nun die radikal Version mit 40mm oder erstmal 90/60mm  nimmst bleibt dir überlassen und hängt auch vom Fahrprofil ab  

https://www.ebiketester24.de/


----------



## jensens (2. Mai 2012)

danke für eure hilfe!
ich hab den easton monkey bar lenker drauf. der sollte dann wohl 31,8mm haben, ich werd nochmal nachmessen.
ich mach also den cube-"deckel" da ab (der hat doch eigentlich nichts zu halten und deckt nur ab, richtig?) und dann die anderen inbusschrauben, ja?
ich werd dann mal im bikemarkt ausschau halten obs was passendes für mich gibt..
sind der durchmesser und die höhe des vorbaus (dort wo der vorbau auf dem gabelschaft sitzt) eigentlich immer gleich?


----------



## Asko (2. Mai 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> ich mach also den cube-"deckel" da ab (der hat doch eigentlich nichts zu halten und deckt nur ab, richtig?) und dann die anderen inbusschrauben, ja?



Oh doch, das Ding brauchst um den Steuersatz einzustellen. 
Wenn du die Kappe und den Vorbau locker schraubst rutscht die Gabel unten raus, also aufpassen falls du nen Montageständer hast.
Nachher musst du den Steuersatz wieder einstellen, hört sich aber schlimmer an als es ist.
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ahead-Steuerkopf-Einstellen.htm



jensens schrieb:


> sind der durchmesser und die höhe des vorbaus (dort wo der vorbau auf dem gabelschaft sitzt) eigentlich immer gleich?



Nein, es kann sein das er niedriger ist und du nen zusätzlichen Spacer brauchst.
Das er soviel höher ist das die Ahead Schraube nichtmehr greift is unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## old_cube (2. Mai 2012)

Shorty82 schrieb:


> @old cube:
> ......
> das mit dem beim schieben nach links ziehen denke ich zeugt daher das auf der linken seite durch sattel und scheibe ein bisschen mehr gewicht und ein leichter widerstand besteht,so dass das rad ein hang dazu hat nach links auszureißen.
> .....



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Das passiert auch, wenn ich das Rad normal aufhänge. Keines meiner bisherigen Bikes hatte diesen Drang auszubrechen. Ich glaube, dass es wirklich an den Leitungen liegt. Werde mich da morgen nochmal mit auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Octopuse300 (3. Mai 2012)

Waldheini schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erst einmal ein Hallo an alle
> Hab mich neu hier angemeldet, finde den Thread soweit auch echt gut, schon viel nützliches gelesen
> ...



ich hab ein Analog im Keller mit 2,25er Nobby Nic's
das passt


----------



## Shorty82 (4. Mai 2012)

ich bin scheinbar zu doof hier´n bild hochzuladen, hab kp was ich falsch mache, war doch nur bbcode oder html in grafik einfügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (4. Mai 2012)

?


----------



## Shorty82 (4. Mai 2012)

Shorty82 schrieb:


> ich bin scheinbar zu doof hier´n bild hochzuladen, hab kp was ich falsch mache, war doch nur bbcode oder html in grafik einfügen



phhh! ich bin tatsächlich zu doof


----------



## Quator94 (4. Mai 2012)

Sieht super aus


----------



## Shorty82 (4. Mai 2012)

danke! hätte es nur gerne in anderer form hier präsentiert


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Mai 2012)

Abend, heute wurden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Mir war die vordere 160er zu schwach.
Seit heute ist eine 180er Scheibe montiert.


----------



## Enrique1980 (5. Mai 2012)

@ shorty. wie willsts denn zeigen bzw wie machst es denn jetzt. 

Ich denke mal es soll so angezeigt werden:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich nehm dafür abload.de. Lade dort meine Fotos hoch. Laß sie mir dort als Vollbid anzeigen und kopiere dann die URL hier bei Grafik einfügen rein.

Und schon isses da 

@Hmmwv, Glückwunsch  Hab meine vor kurzem au gewechselt und der Unterschied ist nicht ohne. Hät ich nicht gedacht. Was hast denn für eine verbaut? die Originale nur als 180ér oder ne ganz andere.


----------



## jensens (5. Mai 2012)

weiter in der Vorbaugeschichte: ist die Art der Messung (was die LÄNGE betrifft) so korrekt?


----------



## Ensi (5. Mai 2012)

so ist richtig, L ist die Vorbaulänge


----------



## HeavyLP (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor paar Tagen auch einen Cube Analog Disc 2012 gekauft  In blue 'n green. Fotos werden noch folgen wenn ich die ganze Ausstattung gekauft habe.

Ich habe jedoch eine Frage: Ist es an dem Bike möglich Schutzbleche zu befästigen? Weil ich sehe Vorne keinen Platz dafür. Würde mir gerne diese kaufen: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002W7OHTY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A4XMWN1JN9XJ0"]SKS Schutzbleche für Ihr MTB in weiss: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Geht das nun oder nicht? Ich bin zur Zeit total überfordert xd

Und passt dieser Kettenschutz eigentlich drauf? [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005FLE096/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&m=A3VSM6OBVMPCKQ"]IXS Kettenschutz Kettenradschutz schwarz 42-44 Z: Amazon.de: fahrrad-de[/ame]

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand hilft denn es ist mein erstes MTB


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Mai 2012)

Die Kotis kannst du sicher montieren, hab das neuere Modell bei meinem je nach Wetter drauf. Siehst du auf der ersten Seite am 2ten Foto. Der Halter klemmt sich innen ins Rohr der Gabel.
Willst dir die Putzerei der Weißen wirklich antun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyLP (5. Mai 2012)

Oh, stimmt. ^^
Dann wäre das Thema vom Tisch. 

Und ich glaube das andere Thema auch, habe nun so ein Kettenschutz gefunden: http://www.amazon.de/Kettenschutz-Kettenrad-Abdeckung-44-Z%C3%A4hne/dp/B002UDDJQW/ref=lh_ni_t
Der sollte passen.
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Mai 2012)

Zwecks Hose würde ich eher zu einem ähnlichen Artikel wie dem Deuter Hosenschutz greifen.

http://www.deuter.com/en_DE/accessory-details.php?artnr=32852&category=65&title=Pants Protector Neo


----------



## HeavyLP (5. Mai 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Zwecks Hose würde ich eher zu einem ähnlichen Artikel wie dem Deuter Hosenschutz greifen.
> 
> http://www.deuter.com/en_DE/accessory-details.php?artnr=32852&category=65&title=Pants Protector Neo



Ist vllt. gut, aber ich stelle es mir sehr nervig vor jeden Morgen so etwas anzuziehen und in der Schule wieder auszuziehen. Da kaufe ich lieber einmal ein Kettenschutz und habe meine Ruhe


----------



## jensens (5. Mai 2012)

ich empfehle nen Hosengummi. 
alternativ eine kurze Hose.


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Mai 2012)

Is ein Klettteil, ergo 10 Sekunden. ;-)


----------



## HeavyLP (5. Mai 2012)

Wieso sind eigentlich so viele gegen den Kettenschutz?  
Würde mich mal interessieren, da ich es hier nicht zum ersten Mal sehe.

Und das mit dem Gummi werde ich mir noch überlegen.


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Mai 2012)

Weil ich die Hose in meiner Jugend mehrfach zwischen Kette und Schutz drin hatte.
So kommt die Hose nicht dazu.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (6. Mai 2012)

HeavyLP schrieb:


> Wieso sind eigentlich so viele gegen den Kettenschutz?



Cause it's a citybike feature. 

(dt.: das haben eigentlich eher "Stadtschlampen" montiert, aber keine Sportgeräte )


----------



## jensens (6. Mai 2012)

ich würd gern mal den hier probieren:
http://www.profirad.de/syncros-race-vorbau-p-9159.html

und zwar 12°, 90mm. Sollte passen, oder?

Leider finde ich den nirgendwo.. 
(außer hier, aber die seite scheint mir gar nicht vertrauenswürdig!)

falls ihr einen tip habt, immer her damit!
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo, weiß jemand ob da MK 2.4 hinten rein passt?


----------



## Hobbyfahrer78 (2. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Also ich bezweifel sehr, dass ein 2.4" Reifen passt. Ich hab den 2009er-Analog-Rahmen und da waren 2.25 waren montiert und das war schon knapp. Der aktuelle Rahmen dürfte sich da nicht geändert haben.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Quator94 (2. Juni 2012)

Wozu brauchst du einen 2,4er? Mit einem Hauch von Fahrtechnik reicht ein 2,25er allemal 

https://battlezone.iphpbb3.com/forum/23068958nx14992/plauderecke-f2/e-bike-test-t51.html


----------



## Hmmwv (2. Juni 2012)

Die Idee ist es den 2.25er Smart Sam mit einem 2. LRS mit mehr Grip im Gelände zu erweitern.


----------



## invalid (3. Juni 2012)

Naja, ein 2.25 NN passt, auch ein 2,35 big Apple passt. die Conti sind generell eher schmal. das könnte passen, bei viel Schlamm wird der Reifen deinem Rahmen aber definitiv ein peeling verpassen.


----------



## sebbo305 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Forumgemeinde,
ich bin noch ganz neu hier und wollte mal eben ein freundliches "hallo" in die Runde werfen !

Meine Bikeerfahrung hält sich bisher in Grenzen, da ich in der Regel eher in Foren anzutreffen bin, in denen es vorwiegend um Gefährte mit 4 Rädern geht !

Ein bisschen Hintergrundwissen bringe ich mit, da ich früher ein wenig "Dirtbike" gefahren bin, mittlerweile diese kleinen Räder aber nichts mehr für mich sind !...
Man wird halt älter und benötigt etwas mehr Komfort !

Seit letzter Woche bin ich stolzer Besitzer eine Cube Analog 29, 2012. Es ist ein idealer Kompromiss für mich, da ich es auch vorwiegend dazu benutze um zur Arbeit zu kommen um gemeinsam mit der Freundin ein paar entspannte Touren zu fahren und natürlich auch mal ein paar Waldwege ewntlangzubügeln.

Ich freu mich auf einen Erfahrungsaustausch und Fachsimpelei !

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Gefährt, welches bis auf das "uncoole ^^" Schloss (...ich brauch es halt für die Arbeit), und ausgewechselte Schnellspanner dem Serienzustand entspricht.















Gruss, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobbyfahrer78 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich würde definitiv keinen 2.4er montieren. Mir hat´s mit dem 2.25er schon ein Rahmen-Peeling bei der ersten Schlammschlacht verpasst. Das wird mit nem 2.4er, selbst wenn er schmal ausfällt, nicht anders ausgehen.


----------



## invalid (5. Juni 2012)

hi, damit bist du meines Wissens der erste 29er hier mit einem analog. ich persönlich kann mich noch nicht richtig mit diesen Riesen Reifen anfreunden...


----------



## sebbo305 (5. Juni 2012)

guten morgen,
ich finde es wirklich genial!vorher hatte ich ein 28er crossbike, Vom fahrgefühl her finde ich das 29 echt besser. Auf asphalt kommt man sehr schnell und ohne große kraftanstrengung auf tempo und im wald habe ich mich gestern auch total wohl und vor allem sicher gefühlt!
Bei meinem crosser hatte ich immer so ein wenig das gefühl als ob es mir auf unbefestigten wegen das rad verreißt. das war immer so ein kleine eiertanz ;-)!


----------



## cubewascht (5. Juni 2012)

mein analog,


----------



## cubewascht (5. Juni 2012)

mein analog ;-)


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Juni 2012)

cubewascht schrieb:


> mein analog,





cubewascht schrieb:


> mein analog ;-)


Ich würde dir raten die Bilder mit Links zu versehen oder größer anzuzeigen, auf den Kleinen erkennt man sogut wie nix. 

Hübsch isses.


----------



## cubewascht (5. Juni 2012)

ja da hast recht, muss i no üben mit den bildern, 

danke,


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Juni 2012)

Wird dir von der Galerie angeboten wenn du auf den Link (Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML) klickst.


----------



## Quator94 (5. Juni 2012)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es 29er Analogs gibt...   Deine Katzen wollen sicher auch so eins     @Cubewascht: Das sieht ja aus wie meins


----------



## cubewascht (5. Juni 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Wird dir von der Galerie angeboten wenn du auf den Link (Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML) klickst.



danke für den tip, werd ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubewascht (5. Juni 2012)

Quator94; ja sieht fast gleich aus


----------



## masterchris_99 (5. Juni 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> hi, damit bist du meines Wissens der erste 29er hier mit einem analog. ich persönlich kann mich noch nicht richtig mit diesen Riesen Reifen anfreunden...



Also ich habe gestern auch ein 29er Analog beim Händler abgeholt. So stark wie die Teile vergriffen waren müsste es aber viele mit dem Bike geben.


----------



## sebbo305 (5. Juni 2012)

masterchris_99 schrieb:


> Also ich habe gestern auch ein 29er Analog beim Händler abgeholt. So stark wie die Teile vergriffen waren müsste es aber viele mit dem Bike geben.


Ja, die mietzen waren ein wenig skeptisch über den neuen mitbewohner im wohnzimmer. Aber auch die können durchatmen, die cheffin hat etwas dagegen dass ich mein radel da stehen lasse.

Habe jetzt erstmal eine fahrradversicherung abgeschlossen, da mein "altes" direkt aus unserem verschlossenen keller geklaut wurde :-(

Ihr werdet lachen, habe auch das letzte analog 29 was mein händler hatte bekommen. 

Der erzählte mir sogar dass die direkt die Info von cube bekommen haben dass die das 29er gar nicht mehr anbieten sollen, da es sie es nicht mehr schaffen zu produzieren.

Gleiches hat mir ein anderer specialized-händler über das 29er hardrock gesagt. Dort soll es allerdings frühestens ab aaugust/september wieder welche auf lager geben.

Mit dem Erfolg der 29er hat dieses Jahr wohl kein Hersteller gerechnet.

p.s. Ich finde die originalpedalen für meine 47,5 quadratlatschen ein wenig klein, hätte noch ein paar point alien2-pedalen liegen,was meint ihr?

Wenn man da aber mal abrutscht tut es richtig weh :-D!


----------



## Quator94 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich würde tauschen


----------



## invalid (6. Juni 2012)

so nebenbei, hat einer interesse an meiner Avid?

Ich suche nun mal offiziell nach Interessenten meiner Avid Elixir X9 / XR. Dazu gibts mein kompletten Avid Set ( Scheiben, Adapter, Ersatzteile, BelÃ¤ge, DOT5.1, Bleedkit etc.) Hebel Elixir X9 Carbon sind wie neu, wurden letztes Jahr von Avid ersetzt, die Sattel sind noch klassische Elixir CR SÃ¤ttel. Dazu gibts den Original Avid Schlauch und ein komplettes Jagwire Kit in Rot. 200â¬ VB, Scheiben in 185 mm sind natÃ¼rlich auch vorhanden.


----------



## sebbo305 (9. Juni 2012)

Ich nochmal ....
Habe heute die erste größere Tour (ca 60 km) mit meinem radel bestritten, was soll ich sagen...

...ich bin begeistert! den Hinweg bin ich ausschliesslich wald- und sxhotterwege gefahren, den Rückweg mit gelockter gabel den asphaltierten Radweg!

Grade auf der Asphaltstrecke machen sich die großen Laufräder hervorragend. Ich habe keinen unterschied zu meinem alten crossrad gemerkt! 

Ebenso auf dem waldboden "bügeln" die Räder einiges an schlaglöchern und wurzeln weg.

Und mal noch ein Bild ausserhalb des Wohnzimmers an unserer schönen Elbe .


----------



## smartphoenix (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo erstmal....

...ich wollte mal direkt mit einem Bild meines 5 Tagen altem Cube Analog Disc 2012 einsteigen.


Ich bin 30 Jahre und hatte seit 12 Jahren kein Fahrrad mehr. Auch Sport treibe ich seit 8 Jahren keinen mehr.....schade, denn davor war ich richtig aktiv. Und da sich nun mein Körperfettanteil immer deutlicher in den Vordergrunf drängt, wollte ich mal was dagegen machen. Mein Arbeitsweg ist gerade mal 12km, Sprit sparen wollte ich eh und ein wenig Geld hatte ich auch gerade über.

Ich habe mich überall informiert und bin schlussendlich auf das Cube Analog Disc 2012 gekommen. Ein Versand Bike kam nicht im Frage, da ich von Fahrrädern noch Null Ahnung habe.


Gekostet hat mich das Cube 599 Euro bei einem Händler im Ruhrgebiet. Vom Preis ging er nicht runter - die Dinger gingen für Ihn weg wie warme Semmeln - aber ich habe die erste Inspektion Gratis und er hat mir ein Topeak DeFender M1/M2 Set im Wert von 38 Euro geschenkt. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Topeak-DeFender-Vorder--Hinterrad-Schutzblech-15200091/dp/B000ZKFXNY/ref=sr_1_2?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1339496287&sr=1-2"]Topeak DeFender M1/M2 Set (Vorder- und Hinterrad-Schutzblech Set für MTB), 15200091: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Ich habe auch schon meine erste 25km Fahrt durch Wald und Wiese hinter mir und ich bin absolut begeistert. Einzig mein Arsch gefiel die Fahrt wohl nicht ganz...aber der muss sich wohl erst noch dran gewöhnen 

So...hier mal mein Cube





[/URL][/U]


----------



## Hmmwv (12. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch, ich hab auf Meinem aktuell ca. 500km drauf seit Jänner und es juckt noch immer in den Beinen.
Das mitm Hintern ist normal, anfangs hielt ich keine 2km durch sitzenderweise.


----------



## Enrique1980 (13. Juni 2012)

Mensch, is ja wieder ziemlich was los hier im Forum

Von mir auch Glückwunsch an alle neuen Analog Besitzer. Schön das die Analogs immer noch so gut weg gehen, aber mit dem Bike kann man auch nix verkehrt machen. Meins ist nun mittlerweile 2 Jahre alt, hat schon ca 3000 km runter und hat bis jetzt keinerlei Ausfallerscheinungen. Is echt n spitzen Bike für den Preis.

So, nun mal nochn paar Pics von meiner letzten Tour um de Talsperre Kreibstein. War echt saugeil. Herrliche Trails und Natur vom feinsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny22 (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Analog disc ´11, welches mittlerweile ca. 1000km auf dem Buckel hat. Nun wird es Zeit für eine neue Federgabel, eine Luft-Gabel soll es werden.
Ich schwanke momentan zwischen den folgenden beiden Gabeln:

- Suntour Raidon Air 100mm für 119,- zzgl Montage (Händler um die Ecke)
- Rockshox Federgabel Recon Silver TK SoloAir 100 mm für 199,- (Internet)

Meine Fragen dazu sind folgende:

Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Gabeln?
Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten (Rock Shox hat "Canti-Sockel" und die Disc-Aufnahme "Post Mount")?

Wäre super nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann!

Gruß Jonny


----------



## Enrique1980 (23. Juni 2012)

Moin Jonny,

welche Raidon meinst denn? denke mal diese:

http://www.radonline.de/suntour-rai...7z6OPH47ACFYW_zAodzx4E2A#product_tabs_reviews


Preis - Leistungsmäßig soll sie wohl ne recht günstige Einsteiger Air Gabel sein, aber halt nur für den Preis. Und fürn bissel über 100 Euro läßt sich auch net all zu viel erwarten. Das Ansprechverhalten sowie der Dämpferkomfort lassen halt bei der Gabel im Vergleich zu anderen doch zu wünschen übrig. Auch hast bei dieser keine Zugstufeneinstellung was für mich persönlich schon recht wichtig ist. Und das sie in 2-3 Jahren noch gut federt und dämpft kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. 

Anders siehts da schon bei der Rock shox aus. Wenn du net mehr Geld ausgeben willst und nicht gerade im Downhill bereicht unterwegs bist , kannst bei der für 200 Euro nix verkehrt machen. Ansprechverhalten, Komfort, Steifigkeit, Einstellmöglichkeiten und Langlebigkeit sind bei dieser sehr gut. Und bei den Preis würd ich sagen: sofort kaufen 


Fazit: Suntour - günster Preis aber wenig Komfort. Einstellmöglichkeiten nur Lock out und Druckstufe NUR über Luftdruck per Luftpumpe. Langlebigkeit??? Meine Einschätzung - Geldverschwendung!

Rockshox - gutes Preis - Leistungverhältniss. guter Komfort. Einstellmöglichkeiten Druckstufe über einstellbaren Turnkey bis zum Lockout und ext. Zugstufe(Gabelluftpumpe ist glaube ich auch schon mit dabei). Langlebig und relativ Wartungsarm.  Meine Einschätzung - n sehr guter Allrounder mit dem man nix falsch machen kann und mit dem man auch nach n paar Jahren noch Freude hat.   


Naja, Canti sockel und Postmount sind deine Bremssockelaufnahmen. Canti sind für Felgenbremsen(V-Brake) und Postmount ist für deinen Disk-Sockel. Der Nachteil ist halt wenn du beides an der Gabel hast, das du immer die unbenutzten Canti- Bolzen siehst, was mich persönlich doch schon ziemlich nerven würde. Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich noch 30 euro mehr ausgeben um ne reine Postmount Gabel zu haben . Aber ist nur ne Frage der Optik.

Achten solltest du auf:

Laufradgröße 26 Zoll
Rohrdurchmesser 1 1/8 Zoll Ahead
Schnellspanneraufnahme 9 mm
Postmount Sockelaufnahme

kannst ja mal nen link von der Gabe schicken.

Grüße, Enrico


----------



## Jonny22 (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo enrique,

super, danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 

Bei der Suntour Raidon Air Gabel handelt es sich um das Modell X3. Beide Gabeln besitzen sowohl Canti, als auch Postmount Aufnahmen.

Passen sollten wohl beide. Danke nochmal für die Infos, ich werde berichten, sobald ich eine der Gabeln am Bike habe


----------



## Enrique1980 (23. Juni 2012)

Bitte, bitte.

Na hoffe mal du berichtest dann von der Rockshox


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

endlich habe ich es geschafft mal wieder hier ins Forum zu kommen...
und endlich habe ich auch die erste kleine Umbauaktion vorgenommen. Ich habe die alte 160mm gegen die größerer 180mm getauscht. Werde dazu nachher (nach meiner Tour)  auch noch ein Bild zeigen ich finde es sieht echt klasse aus und das für grade einmal 37,50 inkl. Einbau 

Gruß


----------



## invalid (23. Juni 2012)

37 das ist ja wucher.... das Material kostet keine 25 (Scheibe+Adapter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo

@Invalid mhh dachte ich wÃ¤re gÃ¼nstig davon gekommen naja auf der Liste stand 27â¬ fÃ¼r Material.

So ich  nach exakt 997,92km (die 1000km zwar knapp verfehlt, aber ich konnte einfach nicht mehr.) wird es mal Zeit eine Bewertung abzugeben. 

Habe das Analog im Februar gekauft, und war von Anfang an sehr zu frieden. Gewchselt wurde bis her nur

-180mm Bremsscheibe (aus rein optischen GrÃ¼nden, fande die 160mm einfach zu mickrig.)

-2x Bautenzug fÃ¼r die BlÃ¤tter das war eig. der einsigste Punkt der etwas unerwartet war. Der erste war schon nach 350km hinÃ¼ber, der zweite nach rund 800km. Ok bei Materialkosten von rund 5â¬ fÃ¼r zwei BautenzÃ¼ge ist das doch zu verkraften 

-der Hinterreifen war nach rund 550-700km (kann ich leider nicht mehr genau sagen muss irgendwie so in der mitte sein also um die ~600km. Leider habe ich es verpeilt meinem Dad zu sagen das er den NN bestellen soll, dewegen fahre ich immer noch mit SS... :/

Das war es eigenlich auch schon.

-In der nÃ¤chsten Zeit wird wohl der Vorderreifen gewechselt werden mÃ¼ssen.

GruÃ

P.s. musstet ihr in dieser Zeit noch irgendwas besonderes wecheln
und.. auf die nÃ¤chsten 1000km


----------



## Hmmwv (24. Juni 2012)

Kleine Info, die Gabel ist nur bis 160mm freigegeben.


----------



## Enrique1980 (24. Juni 2012)

@c ad, 27 euro sin schon ä ordentlicher Preis für ne Scheibe  und 10 für Montage, naja geht noch, obwohls ne arbeit von net mal 5 min is. 

Kannst beim nächsten mal au ganz leicht selber machen.  Was hast denn für ne Scheibe drauf? die Originale nur als 180ér?


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (24. Juni 2012)

@enrique Ja es ist die originale nur eine Nummer größer. 

@Hmmv Ist mir durchaus klar, aber was soll passieren? 

Gruß


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (24. Juni 2012)

So hier sind die Bilder:

Tut mir leid wegen dem Halter... brauch das Fahrrad aber für den Schulweg]


----------



## Hmmwv (24. Juni 2012)

Ich wills nur sagen, fahre selber eine 180er Scheibe, aber aus Bremskraftgründen.


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ja also als mein Bike bei der Inspektion war habe ich mal gefragt was es kostet, da ich die 160mm einfach aus optischen  Gründen nicht gefiehl. Mein Cube Händler sagte dann nur unter 50 und da hab ich zugeschlagen... zumal bei einem Gewicht von 56kg und ner körpergröße von 1,72 oder so bringt eine größere Bremsscheiben wahr. sowieso nichts. Nur aus rein optischen Gründen und zum angeben D 

Gruß


----------



## Enrique1980 (24. Juni 2012)

@ c ad -  für 27. Irre! schau mal hier 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16544_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT53-Center-Lock-.html

Also zu dem Händler wär i das letzte mal gegangen. Selbst bei uns kostet die im Laden max 18,-

Aba schmucki Gabel!!! und i sach ma, die verträgt definitiv mehr als ne 160ér Scheibe 

Welche FOX isn das??


----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (24. Juni 2012)

Oke ehrlich gesagt, das erstaunt mich jetzt! Das Problem ist halt nur, dass es nicht so viele Cube Händler in unserer Nähe gibt. Selbst zu dem waren es schon 30km... 

Auch ja.. was ein Dekorsatz manchmal für Aufsehen erzeugen kann . Also ich vor ein paar Tage zum Training gefahren bin, kamen auch alle und sagten Wow eine Fox meines Wissens nach stellt Fox nur Goldenen Gabeln her (es seiden es ist eine Uralte) und außerdem sind die Teile sch*** teuer. Um es aufzulösen es ist die gannz normale Rock Shox Xc 28 allerdings war vorher der falsche Dekorsatz drauf. Auf Nachfrage beim Händler, sagte der das Design würde sich ständig ändern kurz er kümmerte sich nicht. Dewegen schriben  wir  eine Email an Cube und schon am nächsten Tag bekamen wir eine Antwort. Leider war kein blauer Dekorsatz für die Gabel da. Sie boten uns jedoch einen Fox dekorsatz an. Da konnte ich natürlich nicht nein sagen..  
Ich weiß nicht ob es einem aufgefallen ist aber auf den Felge ist auch der falsche Dekorsatz drauf.. aber der bleibt so finde das passt.

Eine andere Gabel soll trotzdem bald her.

Gruß


----------



## jensens (27. Juni 2012)

Mein Analog ist nun ein Jahr, ein paar Tage und 3000 km alt. Zur Feier gabs ne größere Trinkflasche. =)
DANKE ans Forum für die vielen Tips und Ratschläge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_AnalogDisc (27. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder hast du da  Weiter so und auf die nächsten 3000km was musstest/hast du in dieser Zeit alles gewechselt?

Gruß


----------



## masterchris_99 (27. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage.

Ich habe mein Bike direkt vom Cube Händler gekauft. Also fertig zusammengebaut und eingestellt. Soweit so gut. Nun ist bald meine erste Inspektion dran.

Da der Händler bei dem ich das gekauft habe sehr weit weg ist wollte ich fragen ob es erforderlich ist zu einen Cube Händler zu gehen und die Inspektion machen zu lassen oder kann ich auch zu einen X-Beliebigen Händler gehen der keine Cubes hat?

Macht der Cube Händler was besser abgesehen vom Stempel?

Gruß


----------



## jensens (27. Juni 2012)

Das mit der Inspektion würd mich auch interessieren. Ich hab bisher nur den ersten kostenlosen Check machen lassen, da hatte ich schon 1000km auf der Uhr. Ich frag mich ob man die Inspektion überhaupt braucht... Und ehrlich gesagt hab ich eher Angst daß was verschlimmbessert wird.

Verschleissmässig hab ich noch gar nichts wechseln müssen. Ansonsten alles was auf den Bildern ist: Gabel, andere Reifen, Sattel, Pedale, Griffe, ne größere Scheibe vorn... die Bremsbeläge nerven sobald sie auch nur minimal feucht werden aber momentan gehts. 
Aber ich denke die Kette ist jetzt fällig, die klappert irgendwie.


----------



## Octopuse300 (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
an meinem Analog hängt immer schon der Umwerfer am Rahmen, bevor die Kette auf dem kleinen Ritzel ist. Versteht ihr was ich meine? Weiter einstellen kann ich im Prinzip nichts. Ggf. brauche ich einen neuen Umwerfer bzw. muss vielleicht die Kurbel weiter aus dem Rahmen raus - ich brauche ein anderes Tretlager.
Hatte jemand schon mal solch ein Problem?


----------



## Hmmwv (28. Juni 2012)

Schönen Abend, demnächst bekommt mein Analog einen 610 Active und einen 35° 90mm Vorbau.
Eine Syntace P6 Alu wird sich dann noch dazugesellen.


----------



## invalid (29. Juni 2012)




----------



## CUBE_ANALOG_29 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo, bin hier neu dazu gekommen und find's echt klasse, dass es so etwas gibt. Habe mir vor einer Woche das Cube Analog 29" black n' white für 599,- gekauft und es fährt sich einfach super. Habe mir extra das 29" gekauft, da ich (mit Schuhe) etwa 1,90m groß bin und daher ein normales 26" nicht in Frage kam. Bin jetzt schon an die 30km gefahren und es sind keine Probleme aufgetreten...
Da ich gerne an Bikes rumschraube wollte ich mir von euch mal ein paar tips einholen. Welche Komponenten könnte ich austauschen um z.B. das Gewicht zu reduzieren etc.? Über antworten würde ich mich freuen


----------



## jensens (29. Juni 2012)

Den Fahrer z.B.  Und dann den Rahmen. 

Naja, im Grunde doch bei allem was es so gibt, weil das Analog sicher keine Leichtbaukomponenten hat. Ist nur eine Frage des Geldes. Wenig Gewicht bedeutet viel Knete.


----------



## CUBE_ANALOG_29 (29. Juni 2012)

Nene der Fahrer bleibt, der Rahmen auch....
Ich hatte daran gedacht mir erstmal ein paar neue Pedale zu kaufen, da hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde, dass die doch ziemlich schwer sind...
Vllt. hol ich mir auch nen neuen Lenker. Gibt es dort eine Marke, die besonders gut ist? (ich habe jetzt einen von Ritchery)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensens (29. Juni 2012)

Willst Du die Pedale nur tauschen um ein paar Gramm leichter zu werden? Mal Hand aufs Herz: für welchen Anwendungsbereich musst Du wirklich überall an Gewicht sparen und dabei den Rahmen nicht wechseln?
Mein Tip: vergiss es, fahr Dich erstmal ein und tausche nur die Komponenten, die Dich irgendwann stören.
Bei mir waren es: Reifen wegen zu wenig Grip, Gabel wegen miesem Verhalten, Sattel wegen Schmerzen, Pedale wegen Klick. Schon hat man seine "Mängelliste".


----------



## Hobbyfahrer78 (29. Juni 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> Willst Du die Pedale nur tauschen um ein paar Gramm leichter zu werden? Mal Hand aufs Herz: für welchen Anwendungsbereich musst Du wirklich überall an Gewicht sparen und dabei den Rahmen nicht wechseln?
> Mein Tip: vergiss es, fahr Dich erstmal ein und tausche nur die Komponenten, die Dich irgendwann stören.
> Bei mir waren es: Reifen wegen zu wenig Grip, Gabel wegen miesem Verhalten, Sattel wegen Schmerzen, Pedale wegen Klick. Schon hat man seine "Mängelliste".


 

Meine Mängelliste sah fast genauso aus... 

Da muß ich Jensens vollkommen recht geben, fahr Dich erst mal ein und schau woran es klemmt und tausch dann die betreffenden Teile aus, wenn Du nicht grad zuviel Geld und zuviel Zeit hast...


----------



## invalid (30. Juni 2012)

Sehe ich genau so, auch wenn meine Umbauliste mittlerweile recht lang geworden ist...

Liste: Bremse, Trettlager, Kurbel, Schaltung, Umwerfer, Kassette, Kette, Pedale, Sattel, Griffe, Gabel, Reifen. 

Und nach dieser Session wird wohl vllt ein neuer Laufradsatz folgen.


----------



## Jonny22 (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich doch für die Rock Shox Recon Solo Air entschieden, bin mal gespannt. Sollte eigentlich in der nächsten Woche bei mir eintreffen.

Es handelt sich um dieses Modell:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...el-recon-silver-tk-soloair-100-mm.html,a23013

Sobald ich die erste Probefahrt gemacht habe werde ich berichten =)


----------



## CUBE_ANALOG_29 (30. Juni 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> Willst Du die Pedale nur tauschen um ein paar Gramm leichter zu werden? Mal Hand aufs Herz: für welchen Anwendungsbereich musst Du wirklich überall an Gewicht sparen und dabei den Rahmen nicht wechseln?
> Mein Tip: vergiss es, fahr Dich erstmal ein und tausche nur die Komponenten, die Dich irgendwann stören.
> Bei mir waren es: Reifen wegen zu wenig Grip, Gabel wegen miesem Verhalten, Sattel wegen Schmerzen, Pedale wegen Klick. Schon hat man seine "Mängelliste".


 
Ok, alles klar. Danke für den Tip....Hab da noch ne Frage. Die Bikes müssen natürlich ordentlich gesichert werden und wollte mal wissen, welche Fahrradschlösser die besten sind. Ich hab mich schon etwas umgeschaut und das Faltschloss von Abus gefunden (Bordo 6000). Nur leider kostet es derzeit 60-80.
Kennt jmd. eine künstigere Alternative?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (30. Juni 2012)

Wenn Faltschloss, dann Abus Bordo Granit X-Plus (neueres Modell nehmen, wegen Kunststoffummantelung) oder Trelock FS 455.

Das "normale" Bordo taugt nicht viel, lÃ¤sst sich mit Lockpicking in Sekunden Ã¶ffnen - siehe Youtube. Weiterhin ist es extrem verbreitet.

Das Trelock kostet bei Amazon um die 50 â¬, das Abus Granit kostet an die 100 â¬.

Das Trelock war letztes in der Bike Testsieger, hat aber den Nachteil, dass es einen BartschlÃ¼ssel hat, also per Lockpicking geknackt werden kann. Immerhin liegt der SchlieÃzylinder ziemlich weit drinnen, was das Picking erschwert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensens (30. Juni 2012)

Zusätzlich zum Schloß (knackbar ist jedes, teilweise schockierend einfach, auch im hochpreisigen Segment) setze ich auf eine Versicherung. 
Diese Klapper-Faltschlösser finde ich wirklich unhandlich, aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir das erwähnte Trelock letztens gekauft, ist mein erstes hochwertiges Fahrradschloss. Bin super zufrieden damit, auch was die Handlichkeit betrifft.
Transportiere es immer im Rucksack, also kann nix klappern, ist aber dennoch nicht so sperrig wie ein Bügelschloss.

Und das Anschließen an einen Laternenpfahl, etc. geht in Sekundenschnelle, auch über Hinterrad+Sitzrohr oder bei geeignetem Geländer Vorderrad+Unterrohr.

Zum Thema Knackbarkeit:
Zumindest die beiden Abus Granit X-Plus Schlösser (Falt und Bügel) halte ich für kaum mit vertretbarem Aufwand knackbar. Da steckt schon einiges an Knowhow drin.
Für ein einfaches MTB wie ein Analog halte ich die Schlösser sogar für überdimensioniert, bei sowas brauchts finde ich auch keine extra Fahrraddiebstahlversicherung mit allem Drumherum (Vollpreis-Zurückerstattung, gilt rund um die Uhr,...), da reicht die normale Hausratversicherung meist.


----------



## invalid (1. Juli 2012)

ich nutze selbst ein bordo 6000, und das was man bei YouTube findet ist die alte Version den Schlosses. bei der aktuellen wird ein anderer schlieszylinder genutzt. und was die Versicherung angeht, so ist das verarsche. wer ne vernünftige Hausrat hat, brauch sowas nicht. nicht bei nem Analog. und selbst ein fully wurde meine noch abdecken. auf eine nachtklausel sollte aber acht geben.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (1. Juli 2012)

Ah, okay, da war ich wohl nicht auf dem letzten Stand.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Waldheini (1. Juli 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage:
Nach fast 3000km wollte ich die Kassette+Kette von meinem Analog auswechseln. Habe bei ebay auch schon ein passendes Set gefunden für recht kleines Geld. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Verschleisset-Kassette-8-fach-Shimano-HG40-Kette-Kassette-Komplettset-/130692945577?_trksid=p5197.m1998&_trkparms=aid%3D555001%26algo%3DPW.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D18%26meid%3D298942250515743853%26pid%3D100017%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D3%26
Sollte ich mir das erstmal holen odre sparen und auf slx oder ähnliches umsteigen? Macht die Haltbarkeit enen so großen Unterschied?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (1. Juli 2012)

Nach nichtmal 3 tkm reicht es eigentlich i.d.R. die Kette zu wechseln.

Du musst eben drauf achten, dass die Ritzelzahl passt. Wenn du 8-fach brauchst, bekommst du sowieso keine hochwertigen Teile mehr, da alles bessere 9- oder 10-fach ist.

Generell ist die Haltbarkeit bei hochwertigeren Gruppen schon besser (XTR vllt mal ausgenommen), aber das steht meist in keinem Verhältnis zum Mehrpreis.


----------



## invalid (1. Juli 2012)

Diesen billigkram von Ebay würde ich mir nichts ans rad bauen! ich bin auf SLX umgestiegen und es hat sich echt gelohnt...


----------



## jensens (2. Juli 2012)

Ich hab ja nun auch grad 3000 auf der Uhr und seit einer Weile klappert es hinten, wenn die Kette auf den kleineren Ritzeln sitzt. Wenn ich sie vorne auf den großen Kettenblättern habe und mal Richtung Vorderrad "anhebe", hab ich ca. eine Zahnhöhe Spiel zwischen Kette und Blatt. 
Da steht dann wohl ein Wechsel an, oder?
Welche Kette sollte ich nur nehmen? Habe die originalen Komponenten dran. Bringt eine XT-Kette mir Vorteile?


----------



## Hmmwv (2. Juli 2012)

Da 610 Active und mein Hintern könnten gute Freunde werden.


----------



## Waldheini (3. Juli 2012)

Ok, danke erstmal für die Tipps 
Aber Billigkram hin oder her, bei mir reicht das Geld einfach nicht für einen kompletten Umstieg. Erstmal muss der Ferienjob und das erste Gehalt klappen, dann kann ich aufrüsten. Deshalb dachte ich, dass ich mir das billigere Set hole um nicht auf das Fahren zu verzichten...für slx wird bereits gespart aber als Schüler ist das nicht so einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daproblem (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und wollte euch auch mal mein CUBE Analog Disc von 2011 zeigen.

So wirklich viel habe ich nicht verändert:
- AlexRims Disc ZX24 mit DT Swiss XPW1800 Naben und schwarzen Speichen
- DMR V8 Pedale
- CUBE Satteltasche Multi L+
- CUBE Flaschenhalter
- QUAD Lock Bike Mount für iPhone 4

Die Tage folgt eine Tektro Auriga Pro red  mit 180er Bremsscheibe und eine CUBE Satteltasche S. Irgendwann wird dann mal auch eine andere Federgabel folgen, wobei ich mit der aktuellen überhaupt keine Probleme habe.


----------



## invalid (4. Juli 2012)

Willkommen im Club!


----------



## jensens (4. Juli 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nun auch grad 3000 auf der Uhr und seit einer Weile klappert es hinten, wenn die Kette auf den kleineren Ritzeln sitzt. Wenn ich sie vorne auf den großen Kettenblättern habe und mal Richtung Vorderrad "anhebe", hab ich ca. eine Zahnhöhe Spiel zwischen Kette und Blatt.
> Da steht dann wohl ein Wechsel an, oder?
> Welche Kette sollte ich nur nehmen? Habe die originalen Komponenten dran. Bringt eine XT-Kette mir Vorteile?



und: ich hätte gern ein Kettenschloß, um das Ding einfach besser reinigen zu können. Steht das irgendwie der Schalt-Funktionalität im Wege oder hat es keine Auswirkungen?

Danke Euch!
Jens


----------



## cubewascht (4. Juli 2012)

hei daproblem

wie heist dar App den du auf dein Iphone hast?


----------



## jensens (4. Juli 2012)

runtastic roadbike. gibts auch als runtastic mountainbike.


----------



## cubewascht (4. Juli 2012)

cool merce


----------



## invalid (5. Juli 2012)

ich nutze Endomondo


----------



## masterchris_99 (5. Juli 2012)

Macht es eigentlich Sinn das Cube Analog nach und nach aufzurüsten?
Gabel, Schaltung, Bremsen etc. pp oder sollte man sich eher lieber ein neues Bike holen?

Ist jetzt eher erst mal eine theoretische Frage ohne Hintergedanken.

Also quasi einfach mal das Gedankenspiel:
Variante A: Teile nach und nach austauschen (Beispielrechnung)
 - Neue Gabel: 400 Euro
 - komplette neue Schaltung: 500 Euro
 - Neue Bremsen: 200 Euro
 - Krimskrams: 250 Euro
vs. Variante B: In gewisser Zukunft eine gehobene Variante vom Cube HT kaufen? 
 - 1500 Euro

Ich will zusätzlich nochmal kurz eine ältere Frage aufwärmen: 



> Ich habe mal eine Frage.
> 
> Ich habe mein Bike direkt vom Cube Händler gekauft. Also fertig  zusammengebaut und eingestellt. Soweit so gut. Nun ist bald meine erste  Inspektion dran.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shorty82 (5. Juli 2012)

über sinn und unsinn kann man bekanntlich streiten, erstrecht wenn es um hobbys wie fahrrad oder auto geht,
bei der summe die du vor hast auszugeben würd ich gar drüber nachdenken das analog zu verkaufen und mir ´n komplett eigenes rad aufzubauen,
400 für gabel und 500 für schaltung ist schon ne hausnummer,
was hast´n dir da ausgeguckt?

glaube nicht das ein cube händler beim warten irgendwas kann was ein anderer nicht hinbekommen könnte, einzig der rahmen stammt aus dem hause cube und alle anderen komponenten werden genauso bei anderen marken verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty82 (5. Juli 2012)

cubewascht schrieb:


> hei daproblem
> 
> wie heist dar App den du auf dein Iphone hast?




ich kann *gpsies*.com empfehlen, verwende ich für´s navi, läuft aber auch bestens auf i-phone und android


----------



## invalid (5. Juli 2012)

Ã¼ber die Sinnhaftigkeit mÃ¼ssen wir hier nicht sprechen. Ich hab meine Analog gern "getuned" . Und ganz davon abgesehen finds ichs besser ein Unikat zu fahren als ein Bike von der Stange. Deine Preisvorstellungen sind auch bei weitem Ã¼berzogen, in der Regel ist so ein Umbau doch deutlich billiger. Ich mein 500â¬ fÃ¼r die Schaltung, was auch immer du dir da vorgestellt hast.


----------



## jensens (5. Juli 2012)

Jeder wie er mag.. mir machts auch mehr Spaß, mir etwas individuelles nach und nach zusammenzustellen.
Davon abgesehen gefällt mir das Design des Analog 2011 einfach richtig gut -  das spielte bei meiner Wahl eine wesentliche Rolle.


----------



## cytrax (6. Juli 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> und: ich hätte gern ein Kettenschloß, um das Ding einfach besser reinigen zu können. Steht das irgendwie der Schalt-Funktionalität im Wege oder hat es keine Auswirkungen?
> 
> Danke Euch!
> Jens



Funktioniert 1A das erste mal öffnen is bissel fummelig aber das klappt irgendwann schon.(drücken und schieben )

Ich hab das SRAM Power Link 9 fach





Funzt bei SRAM und Shimano Ketten und kann beliebig oft geöffnet werden.

Die 10 fach Schlösser können nur einmal geöffnet werden und sind dann hinüber.


----------



## jensens (6. Juli 2012)

Gibts damit auch keine Probleme wenn ich das Schloß zig mal geöffnet und geschlossen habe?

Nun ist noch die Frage, welche Kette: XT, SLX... kann man jede nehmen oder hängt es tatsächlich von der verbauten Kassette/ Kettenblättern/ Schaltung ab?


----------



## cytrax (6. Juli 2012)

Habs bestimmt schon 10-15x geöffnet und hällt immer noch, aber nur das 9fach!!! Hab ne SRAM pc schlag micht tot  Kette mit XT Kurbel und Schaltwerk. Muss nicht unbedingt ne Shimano Kette sein, Sram is genausogut aber billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty82 (9. Juli 2012)

hier nochmal ein weiterer versuch mich auch visuell an diesem thread zu beteiligen


----------



## Shorty82 (9. Juli 2012)

siehe da, nun hab ich´s auch hinbekommen, mein dank gilt nachträglich enrique 1980 für die idiotensichere erklärung


----------



## invalid (9. Juli 2012)

Reba ftw! ich finde die Retro Lackierung so Sexy!


PS: Gibt neues auf dem Blog. Diesmal gehts sogar um Cube, genauer um den CUBE AMS 11 Rucksack!. Würde mich über Feedback freuen.

http://bike2do.blogspot.de/2012/07/cube-backpack-ams-11.html


----------



## Shorty82 (10. Juli 2012)

die farbe ansich spricht mich auch an, aber mittlerweile stoße ich mich an den helblauen und schon fast neongelben streifen, die streifen sind ja typisch für das cube-design, was es meiner meinung nach aber auch als stangenware outet, in der kurzen zeit wie ich jetzt dieses hobby betreibe tendiert mein geschmack immer mehr in richtung minimalistisch,sprich schlicht einfarbig,weniger verspielt, hab erst kürzlich bei euch in leipzig jemanden mit nem olivgrünen cube gesehen, das hat mich wahrlich angetörnt, das modell war hier aber im forum und im netz nicht aufzufinden,

euren blog hab ich fest im blick, hab ihn letztens erst auf facebook geliked um immer auf dem laufenden zu sein was ihr jungs so neues verbastelt,
scheenes ding


----------



## Enrique1980 (10. Juli 2012)

hehe, bitte. Und ich sehe das erklären hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Sieht schmucki aus dein kleines.


----------



## sira (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,

hat irgendwer infos und fotos zum cube analog 2013? 
ein händler in meiner stadt hat mir gesagt, dass er das 2013er modell in ca 3 wochen bekommt. find aber nix dazu im netz ^^,


----------



## Enrique1980 (11. Juli 2012)

ne, hab beim schnellen überfliegen auch nix gefunden. selbst auf der Homepage von Cube ist nur das 2012 zu sehen


----------



## Jonny22 (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun die Rock Shox Recon TK Solo Air an meine Analog 11 und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Es liegen Welten zwischen der Recon und der XCM, aber das war mir ja vorher schon bewusst.
Eine Gabelpumpe lag auch schon bei, also konnte ich die Gabel direkt auf mein Gewicht abstimmen.
Ich kann Sie also für den Preis von 199 Euro (+30 Euro Montage) nur weiterempfehlen!

Gruß


----------



## LouZiffer (29. Juli 2012)

Wurde ja auch mal Zeit mir selbst einen Würfel zu zulegen.
Cube Analog 29", einzige Modifikation bisher ist die Rockshox RL 29 Dual Air (2013) Gabel.
Ich muss sagen, 29" hat mich wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## Hmmwv (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo, würdet ihr eher blau-scharze oder schwarz-schwarze Hoops nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (1. August 2012)

Was sind Hoops?

https://ebikeworld.weebly.com/#


----------



## Hmmwv (1. August 2012)

Ein Radsatz von Hope in dem Fall mit einer ZTR Flow Felge.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528795

Es werden blaue Naben.


----------



## CUBE_ANALOG_29 (2. August 2012)

hallöchen,
ich hab da mal zwei Fragen:
1. Warum dreht sich meine linke Pedale auf einmal schneller? kann man die festziehen?
2. Wenn ich schalte und dann etwas schneller fahre, kommen immer komische geräusche. ich kann das schlecht beschreiben, jedenfalls bleibt dieses geräusch dauerhaft. weiß jmd. woran das liegen könnte?
MfG


----------



## Quator94 (2. August 2012)

Hey, melde mich mit meinem NCM E-Bike auch mal wieder    1. Nö, werden die Lager sein.  2. Kette schleift wohl am Umwerfer -> Umwerfer justieren

http://www.ebiketester24.de/ncm-e-bike/


----------



## Enrique1980 (2. August 2012)

ähm. is scho ä bissel schwer auf deine Fragen zu antworten  

zu 1.

denke mal wenn du mit der hand drehst? wird wo das lager sein. aba solange da nix knackt, komisch klingt oda wackelt wird i mir da keine gedanken machen.

zu 2.

Wasn fürn geräusch? kann vieles sein. zahnrädchen am Schaltwerk feste, kette allgemein net richtig gefettet, kette schleift am umwerfer usw...  mußt schon n bissel genauer beschreiben 

grüße enrico


----------



## Enrique1980 (2. August 2012)

hey quator, echt lange net da gewesen  war aba au nix los hier.welcome back


----------



## Enrique1980 (2. August 2012)

hat jemand ne idee für ne gute und net so teure gabel? idealerweise 130mm aufwärts. dachte so in richtung Fox. meine marzocchi hats wo endgültig hinter sich und hab au keinen bock die noma warten zu lassen. hab se wohl doch n bissel zu hart ran genommen


----------



## Quator94 (2. August 2012)

Hehe, hatte leider viel zu tun in letzter Zeit...

 Eine 130er Forke im Analog? Klingt nach Action 
 Habe aber leider keine Ahnung was man da so empfehlen kann, meine Recon mit 120mm läuft jedenfalls immer noch prima.

https://ebiketest.weebly.com/#


----------



## Enrique1980 (2. August 2012)

kenn ich. war de letzte zeit auch recht wenig hier.

hehe, darauf kannst wetten. bin zwar hier im leipziger flachland aba es gibt dennoch einiges zum springen. kleene kicker und sprünge von 60 - 70 cm höhe sind keine Seltenheit bei mir.Invalid kanns bestädigen  deswegen is ja au meine alte Gabel nach nem jahr schon breit  und die 120 sind mir auf dauer au zu wenig. gab schon momente wo se ordentlich durch geschlagen hat. zeugt aba echt von der Quali vom analog. das was das bike schon alles mit gemacht hat is echt irre. und das ohne verschleiss ... bis jetzt zumindest  bin echt froh das ich mich damals dafür entschieden hab. 

Hmm, bei rock shox isses schon n problem, ne forke mit 130+ zu bekommen. würden nur de revelation und de argyle in frage kommen. wobei die nur mit steckachse zu haben sind und auch schon bei 600 eu´s liegen.

naja werd ma s netz n bissel durchforsten. vielei findet sich was passendes.

Grüße enrico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty82 (2. August 2012)

@enrique,  vielleicht ist das ne option für dich, gibt´s in der 130mm ausführung aber nur noch in weiß
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Federgabel-Modell-2012---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## Enrique1980 (4. August 2012)

Danke shorty, aba bei der hab i auch bedenken das ne nachn jahr wieder abkackt. is halt au ne einsteigergabel fürn country bereich. ne allmountain muß es schon sein. tendiere so in diese richtung:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...alas-150-FIT-RLC-Federgabel-Modell-2012-.html


aba is natürlich au n ordentlicher preis.

werd meine bestimmt noch diese saison fahrn und auf so eine sparen. die paar monate gehts au noch.

wenn natürlich noch jemand ne idee hat, immer her damit


----------



## CUBE_ANALOG_29 (5. August 2012)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> ähm. is scho ä bissel schwer auf deine Fragen zu antworten
> 
> zu 1.
> 
> ...


 
Also, bis jetzt knackt oder klappert die Pedale noch nicht, aber könnte man die wieder 'festziehen' oder brauch ich neue Lager?

Von wo das Geräusch kommt ist ziemlich schwer zu sagen. Da das Bike grade mal 7 wochen alt ist wundert mich das etwas. Naja die Kette ist auf jeden Fall gut gefettet...Vllt frag ich nochmal beim Bike Laden meines Vertrauens nach


----------



## Quator94 (5. August 2012)

Also festziehen wird man da normalerweise nichts können. Sonst einfach vernünftige Pedale kaufen, die normalen von Cube montierten sind nämlich Mist


----------



## Enrique1980 (5. August 2012)

sehe das genau wie quator. festziehen kannst da net viel. hab mir aba die pedalen au net wirklich angeschaut.meine haben sich übrigens au unterschiedlich lange gedreht. vielei gehts, vielei aba auch net. wie gesagt, solange da nix knackt oda wackelt würd i mir da keine gedanken machen. zur not einfach neue kaufen. die originalen sind eh schrott.

na klar, einfach mal nachfragen. kostet ja nix. und falls doch was ist hast ja noch garantie drauf


----------



## invalid (6. August 2012)

zur Gabel: mein tipp wenn es kein vermögen kosten soll. kauf dir die Reba 120 mm. Steif, Robust und hart im Nehmen, der Wartungsaufwand hält sich auch in grenzen. Sonst gehts bei Rock Shox halt gleich bei 150 mm (Ravelation und Sektor) weiter und die Fox sind einfach nur teuer in der Anschaffung und im Unterhalt (siehe Serivce und Garantie).

PS: wie wäre es mit nem Fully? bau mir diesen Winter auch eines aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty82 (6. August 2012)

@enrique, ich war vorhin bei euch im leipziger westen unterwegs,
ist dir das gelände am hafenbecken lindenau bekannt? 
falls nicht, ich glaube das wär was für dich und deine vorhaben mit der gabel, sehr halsbrecherisch, mir wurde schon bange allein beim erkunden


----------



## Enrique1980 (6. August 2012)

naja das mit dem service bei Fox hab i nu auch erfahren. aba 120 sind mir halt zu wenig. kennst mich ja  die revelation geht ja mittlerweile im Preis. es gab noch zeiten, da hat se üba 600 gekostet.

Tja, du kennst ja mein traum vom Fully aba zieh nächsten monat um und neues Auto mußte auch her.Der alte is mir unterm Arsch weg gerostet. Da bleibt wenig Geld fürs Hobby .Im Moment zumindest also muß i s Analog wo noch n bissel weiter quälen. 

Echt, was hast denn vor? s AMS?  

hehe, na da kann i ja von deinen Aufbauerfahrungen nur provitieren wenns denn mal bei mir soweit is

wird ma wieder zeit für ne kleene runde, wa. freitag???


----------



## Enrique1980 (6. August 2012)

Hey shorty, willkommen im Leiziger Flachland  Was treibt dich denn hier her? Na logisch, was denkst denn für was i so ne forke brauch is ne schöne Ecke hinten am Hafen. Bin i au ziemlich oft. aba hast recht, is schon echt schräg dort und glaub mir, wenn ich da lang hacke tut mir mein kleines echt manchmal leid  aba da muß es durch. gibt aba einige solche schmäckerchen in Leipzig. Mensch, da hätten wir ja ma ä kleenes Forentreffen machen können. Invalide wär bestimmt au mit am start gewesen  Sag bescheid wenn de mal wieder hier bist. könn wir dir mal n paar schöne ecken zeigen.


----------



## Shorty82 (6. August 2012)

hab seit geraumer zeit ne freundin in grünau, wohne auch überwiegend bei ihr, sofern sie mich lässt versuche ich hier die gegend zu erkunden, hab mein bike aber auch nicht immer mit hier, 
aufgrund der wenigen zeit durch beruf und weil die liebe noch relativ frisch ist bin ich schon bemüht primär meine aufmerksamkeit ihr zu widmen, da muss man(n) das hobby wohl oder übel hinten anstellen,
aber nach absprache können wir da bestimmt hin und wieder mal eine übereinkunft treffen, würd mich freuen,
hatte schon händeringend im netz nach gps-tracks gesucht, waren aber zum größten teil nur die standart radwege aufzufinden die über die kanäle und parks zu den ganzen seen führen, das sind so geschichten die ich manchmal mit meiner freundin und ihrem damenrad unternehme,
die gegend heute im leipziger westen fand ich schon mal recht interessant, saale-elster-kanal richtung rückmarsdorf dölzig,ne kleine feierabendrunde,
wie ich gesehen habe fährst du ebenfalls mit garmin etrex, hast da vielleicht nen geheimtipp woher man da ein paar tracks mit insiderstrecken beziehen kann, ansonsten schließe ich mich euch auch gerne mal mit an, nur für so ne extremen sachen wie dem park am hafen bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht so zu haben, da fehlt mir mittlerweile einfach der jugendliche leichtsinn,
aus welchen stadtteilen von leipzig kommt ihr her?


----------



## invalid (7. August 2012)

ich bin ja nun ausm Urlaub zurück und habe die nächsten drei Wochen (bist auf nächste Woche) eigentlich gut Zeit. Ich kenn die Ecke dort in Lindenau noch gar nicht, wäre also für jeden Ritt zu haben.

Zum Fully: werde meinen Analog Rahmen an die Wand hängen und auf einen Vortrieb MT Rahmen mit Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer umsteigen, dazu wird die Reba dann auch auf 120 mm "getravelt".

meine Donau-Tourenausstattung: Cube Touring CC


----------



## Enrique1980 (7. August 2012)

ach ja, das kenn ich nur zu gut  da bleibt immer recht wenig zeit, aba is ja auch ok. Invalide meckert au imma rum wenn i nur mal alle paar Monate zeit zum biken hab ne quatsch, macht er natürlich net.

Grünau??? meine alte und bald neue Heimat wenn de dort unterwegs bist kannst au mal n Kulkwitzer see und lausen hinten raus probieren. sind auch schöne strecken. aba wenn de mal zeit hast, können wir gerne mal zu 3 ne schöne runde drehen. Gibt viele schöne strecken. auensee,Wildpark, cosi usw.

nu, habs garmin au am start.naja im Netz hast da wenig erfolg. zumidest mit insiderstrecken und gerade für leipzig gibt es net viel. kann dir mal n paar meiner strecken schicken. sind aba alle so um die 40 km, aba schöne trails auch abseits der normalen strecken. schreib mal deine E-mail als PN. da bekommst n paar.

@ invalide, sach ma du kennst n hafen net??? na da weiß i ja wo wir das nächste mal hin biken  wie gesagt, am freitag hät i zeit. i klingel dich noma an. können wir au mal n bissel quatschen wegen umbau. klingt sehr interessant


----------



## Quator94 (7. August 2012)

*Neue Reifen  *


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (7. August 2012)

Sehr schickes Analog. Kurze Vorbauten schauen immer gut aus.
Wie macht sich das bei steilen Anstiegen (> 20 %)? Ist das ein gravierender Unterschied zu einem normalen -sagen wir- 100mm-Vorbau?

Hab den Fat Albert auch am Hardtail (nur vorne, hinten NN) und bin ganz happy damit. Grip ohne Ende und der höhere Rollwiderstand ist auch bei reinem Toureneinsatz eher nebensächlich (bin sowieso schneller als die meisten meiner Kumpels). Dagegen ist es in technischen Passagen hilfreich zu wissen, dass man sich auf den Reifen verlassen kann.
Wenns schnell gehen soll, hab ich ja mein Speedbike, das rollt in einer ganzen anderen Dimension wie MTBs.


----------



## Quator94 (7. August 2012)

Ich merke den kurzen Vorbau schon recht deutlich. Da wo andere mit 100mm Vorbau noch gemütlich hochfahren, habe ich mit einem steigenden Vorderrad zu kämpfen. 
Aber auf verwinkelten Trails fährt es sich sahnemäßig


----------



## Hmmwv (8. August 2012)

Sind das 2,4er Alberts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (8. August 2012)

und ich hätte grad mal gern zum testen 100mm, da ich feststellen musste das mir der 16er Analograhmen zu klein ist. Sitze mit dem Sattel nun schon fast im Hinterrad drin... Bergfahren ist so natürlich doof...

@ Enrique: Freitag wäre dann aber bei mir nur bis frühen Nachmittag möglich, besser noch Vormittag!

@ projekt Fully: ich schwanke zwischen dem MT und dem XC Rahmen von Drössiger/Vortrieb...


----------



## Quator94 (8. August 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Sind das 2,4er Alberts?



Bei einem Flyer E-Bike sind 2.25er, irgendjemand hier meinte 2.4er wären für die Felgen zu Fett 

http://www.ebiketester24.de/flyer-e-bike/


----------



## Enrique1980 (8. August 2012)

naja net unbedingt für de Felgen, aba es könnte knapp werden zu den Hinterradstreben. hab auch 2.25 Rocket rons drauf und es ist net mehr viel platz dazwischen. Ca 1cm.

Hät dann auch kein Bock wenns mal durchn modder geht, das es mir den ganzen Lack von den Streben abschruppt


----------



## Hmmwv (8. August 2012)

Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den LRS, SLX Kassette, M-King, X-King und die Schläuche sowie die Bremsscheiben warten auf die Montage.


----------



## Quator94 (8. August 2012)

Klingt ja super


----------



## Hmmwv (8. August 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Klingt ja super


Wirds hoffentlich auch. Kostet ja auch genug. Bekommst wohl ein AIM drum.


----------



## sebbo305 (11. August 2012)

Guten Morgen, ich melde die ersten Verluste an meinem Würfel. Welche Überraschung, es hat die hochwertige Pedale getroffen...und das wo ich eigentlich nur zur Arbeit und ab und an Touren fahre. Es ist genau am Lager gebrochen so dass sämtliche Kugeln rausgekullert sind und ich jetzt ein steifes pedal habe.


----------



## invalid (11. August 2012)

die Standard Pedale sind zwar misst, aber das ist heftig.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (11. August 2012)

sebbo305 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich melde die ersten Verluste an meinem Würfel. Welche Überraschung, es hat die hochwertige Pedale getroffen...und das wo ich eigentlich nur zur Arbeit und ab und an Touren fahre. Es ist genau am Lager gebrochen so dass sämtliche Kugeln rausgekullert sind und ich jetzt ein steifes pedal habe.



Die Pedale sind einfach der letzte Müll, die liegen nur als Alibi bei, damit keiner sagen kann, er hätte das Rad nicht direkt fahren können. Bei meinem Cube und dem Radon meiner Freundin sind die direkt abgeschraubt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo305 (11. August 2012)

habe jetzt die folgenden montiert 
 [ame="http://www.amazon.de/BBB-Pedale-MountainHigh-BPD-32-schwarz/dp/B0012DRKX4/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_2_0"]BBB MTB Pedale MountainHigh BPD-32, schwarz, 592g: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

da habe ich mit meinen quadratlatschen auch einen  deutlich besseren stand/tritt


----------



## Waldheini (12. August 2012)

Habe mal kurz ne Frage...ich will demnächst auf SLX umsteigen und da werde ich wohl ein komplett neues set brauchen, wegen der 3x9 Schaltung. Muss ich jetzt auch eine neue Kurbel kaufen oder kann ich mit der alten 3x8 noch fahren? Kann sich was wegen der Kette ändern?


----------



## Quator94 (12. August 2012)

Kannst die Kurbel und sogar das Schaltwerk behalten


----------



## invalid (13. August 2012)

das einzige was du für den 3x9 Umbau brauchst ist ein neuer 9x shifter und casette. schaltwerk, Kette, kurbel und umwerfer können bleiben.


----------



## Anton_2012 (13. August 2012)

Hier ist mein Cube Analog 2012. 20" Rahmen


----------



## Quator94 (13. August 2012)

invalid schrieb:


> das einzige was du für den 3x9 Umbau brauchst ist ein neuer 9x shifter und casette. schaltwerk, Kette, kurbel und umwerfer können bleiben.



Kette sollte eine 9Fach sein 

Focus legt nach. Nach 50 E-Bikes 2016 umfasst der große E-Bike-Test 2017 sogar 60 Modelle des Jahrgangs 2017 – diesmal in 7 verschiedenen Kategorien – ein neuer Superlativ! Bis zu 50 Testkriterien werden pro E-Bike ermittelt und abgefragt, um so einen möglichst umfangreichen, aussagekräftigen und belastbaren Überblick über die Qualität der am Markt erhältlichen E-Bikes zu gewinnen. In enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem renommierten Prüflabor Velotech in Schweinfurt sowie den Fahrrad-Experten von Velomotion.de wurden in den vergangenen Monaten tausende von Testdaten erhoben und nach einem neuen Prüfprogramm bewertet. Das Testergebnis eines E-Bikes wird ermittelt über die vergleichende Bewertung von Produkteigenschaften in unterschiedlichen Kategorien.

city e-bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (13. August 2012)

meines Wissens sind doch 8 und 9 Fach gleich groß, nur 10fach ist schmaler. ?


----------



## Quator94 (13. August 2012)

Ne, die sind innen und außen breiter 

https://e-bike-test-sieger.blogspot.com/p/die-neuen-e-bike-testsieger-bei-einem-e.html


----------



## Waldheini (14. August 2012)

Das mit dem Schaltwerk hätte ich nicht gedacht, danke für die Info 
Ich meine die 9er Ketten wären anders als die 8er, wegen den Ritzeln, aber bei mir muss eh so langsam ne neue her...


----------



## Enrique1980 (18. August 2012)

Jup, Kette muß gewechselt werden. Die Länge der Glieder is zwar gleich doch ist die 9ér schmaler. Am eigenen Umbau schon getestet.

Die 8ér hat sich immer schön zwischen den Ritzeln verklemmt 

@ Invalid, 7 und 8 sind gleich


----------



## Hmmwv (18. August 2012)

Die letzten Umbauten:




































Ich will noch mehr blaue Details rein bringen und die Roten reduzieren.


----------



## Shorty82 (18. August 2012)

@enrique,

ich muss mich entschuldigen das ich erst jetzt auf deinen letzten beitrag an mich schreibe, 
ich war einfach nicht dazu gekommen den rechner anzumachen,
ich hinterlass dir per pn mal´n paar kontaktdaten von mir und wir schau´n mal ob wir das in mit dem gemeinsamen ausritt in naher zukunft hinbekommen, vielleicht kannst du mir damit verbunden noch ein paar deiner auserwählten tracks für´s garmin überlassen,

gruß shorty


----------



## Enrique1980 (19. August 2012)

Sorry Anton. Erstma herzlich willkommen hier. Schön, wieder ein neues Analog hier zu haben   Wenn de irgw Fragen üba dein neues hast dann frag  Helfen dir gern.


Hmmwv, dein Bike is ja nun ordentlich voll gepackt. is ja irre  Naja ich schlepp das ganze Zeug halt imma im Rücksack mit mir rum. Schöne neue LR hast da. wie fahren sie sich denn.

hey Shorty, keen ding. bin zur zeit eh net im Lande und de nächsten 1 - 2 Wochen habsch leida au keine Zeit. Invalide kennt das schon von mir Aba wir bekommen das schon irgw hin. Schick dir wenn i wida heim bin mal die Tracks. denke mal so gegen Mi.

So, und nu nochn paar Pics von meinem Radlurlaub in der Dahlener Heide

Der höchste Berg hier in der Nähe mit herlichen Trails bergab





Schöne kleine Rampe  @ Invalide, kannst dir denken wie ich da abgegangen bin. bin da net nur einmal runtergehopst 






Persönlicher Highscore im Bergab radeln 






Und nochn paar schöne Landschaftsbilder

























Alles in allem ne saugeile Gegend hier. kann einfach net genug bekommen hier zu biken

Grüße Enrique


----------



## Hmmwv (19. August 2012)

Abend, im Gelände fahren sie wich weit besser als die Originalen. Die Reifen dämpfen viel besser und Grip ist auch mehr vorhanden.

Auf der Straße allerdings merkt man eindeutig einen höheren Rollwiderstand, die aktuelle Hitze spielt da aber auch mit rein.

In Kurven ist das überkippen des Hinterrades weg.

Du wirst vielleicht lachen, aber ich überlege ob ich noch einen Defy Halter montiere.


----------



## invalid (20. August 2012)

ich bin letzte Woche mal wieder eine der Biker Boarder Runden in Chemnitz mitgefahren und war echt happy. Die Tour von knapp 30km hatte echt alles was man suchte. Krasse anstiege, feine Trails und quer feld ein fahrt. es war ein traum, von dem ich in Leipzig nur träumen kann.


----------



## masterchris_99 (1. September 2012)

29er Cube Analog 2012

Also ich bin so langsam echt enttäusch vom Fahrrad. Das ist so das ich jetzt sogar nur noch einmal die Woche wenn nicht sogar nur alle 2 Wochen fahre.

Meine Strecke ist im Flachland wo der höchste Berg 100m hat. Also nichts wirklich anspruchsvolles für das Material. Pro "Tour" sind es ca. 20km.
Gefahren bin ich jetzt wenn es hochkommt 400km. Eher 300km.

Ich habe damals nach ca. 50-100km das erste mal die Schaltung selber eingestellt und diese lief dann für weitere 50km gut. Dann wurde es wieder hackelig. Gleichzeitig fing die rechte Pedale auch an zu knachzen. Ich habe es ignoriert und es wurde etwas leiser. Wenn es nass ist, ist es jedoch ziemlich nervig... Zusätzlich haben sich die Ventile der Reifen angeschrägt, Das schon nach 50km oder so. Luftdruck war hoch genug. Da dann auch 2 Monate um waren habe ich es zur ersten Inspektion gebracht wo die Schaltung wieder in Ordnung war. Das hat aber wieder nur rund 50-100km gehalten und sie hakt.

Die hintere Bremse schleift seit knapp 100km, was ich bis jetzt nicht richtig rausbekommen habe. Die vordere fängt nach der gestriegen fahrt auch an. (komischerweise ist das Geräusch wenn ich nicht im Sattel sitze und mich nach vorne neige nicht mehr so dominant )

So ich bin zwar nicht kein Kind von Traurigkeit aber ich finde dass das Material mehr abkönnen sollte, oder?
Es kann doch nicht sein das ich nach jeder Runde erstmal eine Inspektion bei mir machen muss damit alles rund läuft?!?

Das einzige womit ich komischerweise zufrieden bin ist die Gabel. Ansonsten enttäuscht mich das Fahrrad schon sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebbo305 (7. September 2012)

Hi, ich habe ja das gleiche rad...  ich kann diese erfahrungen nicht teilen. 

Mal abgesehen von den pedalen, da ist ja eine einfach weggebrochen. Die Schaltung ist zwar wirklich ab und an etwas hakelig, aber sie ist ja nunmal auch kein "highend"!

Ich fahre damit jeden tag zur arbeit (Ca 10km) und ab und an im wald.


----------



## Enrique1980 (7. September 2012)

Kann mich da Sebbo nur anschließen. S Analog is nun mal kein High end Bike und die verbauten Komponenten sind teiweise nun mal nicht das beste. Gerade was die Shifter und Pedalen angeht. Aber es kostet ja auch "nur" 600 Eus. Ist halt heut zu Tage wirklich nur n Einsteigerpreis  Wenn du in der Richtung was hochwertiges suchst mußt schon mindestens 1000 ausgeben. Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum viele hier ihr ANalog nicht im Originalzustand lassen.

Wobei auch die Mängel die du beschreibst eigentlich nicht gravierend sind und sich ohne weiters beheben lassen und auch nicht wirklich n Bike Problem sind.

Bremsen -  einfach "richtig" zenrtrieren. Das Problem hast du auch bei hochwertigen Bremsen  der Spielraum ist nunmal nur 1 - 2 mm. Vorne liegt es an der Gabel, da sie einfach zu weich ist und sich bei Gewichtsverlagerung zu sehr verzieht, was aber auch bei richtigen zentrieren weg sein müßte.

Pedalen - Silikonspray ins Lager und fertig

Schaltung - Dafür hast du die Stellrädchen am Shifter für Feineinstellung "wärend" der Fahrt. Anfangs ist das normal, da die Schaltkomponenten sich auch erstmal einfahren müßen bzw sich die Schaltstellungen auch einspielen müßen. Ich beispielsweise hab auch das Problem bei Temperaturwechsel bei meiner 10 Gang schaltung was aber normal ist, da sich das Material wie Bowdenzüge zusammen zieht bzw dehnt.

Ventiele - Luft ablassen, zurecht ruckelt und Luft wieder drauf. Fertig.


Is halt n Fahrrad. und da muß man immer mal was dran machen. Das hast du auch bei 2000 Euro Bikes. Verschleis hast du immer und nix is auf Dauer Mängelfrei 

Grüße Enrico


----------



## Hmmwv (17. September 2012)

Hallo, es ist empfehlenswert den originalen Cube Ständer regelmäßig zu begutachten.
Ich hab heute irgendwo den Kunststoffteil verloren.


----------



## ThinkBiking (17. September 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Hallo, es ist empfehlenswert den originalen Cube Ständer regelmäßig zu begutachten.
> Ich hab heute irgendwo den Kunststoffteil verloren.



Ich find die Teile ohnehin überflüssig bis gefährlich im Gelände


----------



## Hmmwv (17. September 2012)

Im Alltag halt praktisch.


----------



## invalid (19. September 2012)

*unpraktisch das der gebrochen ist!*

_Nebenbei, gibt brandneues auf dem Blog: Lampentest mit Magicshine, Lupine, Hope, B&M und Cateye. 

http://bike2do.blogspot.de/2012/09/led-beleuchtung-fur-den-trail-lupine.html

würd mich auch über jeden neuen Facebook freund freuen: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bike2do/337643342925776?ref=hl

PS: Sorry für die "Werbung"._


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Dezember 2012)

Abend, die Wintersaison kann kommen, 2 Lieferungen bringen Folgendes:

Vaude Kuro Softshell canary
Rubber Queen 2.2
Baron 2.3
Spike Claw 240 2.1 2x
Gore Softshell Haube
Craft Stay cool Boxer
MK 2.2 und XK 2.2 sind vorhanden.

Die Smart Sam letztes Jahr waren überfordert, speziell im Schnee.

Bin schon richtig gespannt wie sich die Reifen fahren bzw. wie warm die Kuro hält.


----------



## invalid (6. Dezember 2012)

softshell Haube für den Kopf hab ich mir auch zugelegt. war ne gute Entscheidung. problematisch wird nur bei den Füßen derzeit. 
net reifen für hinten ware auch sau praktisch. das profile von NN ist nach einer session schon deutlich runter im Vergleich zu vorne.


----------



## Hmmwv (6. Dezember 2012)

Die Füße halte ich aktuell mit Funktionssocken und darüber Membransocken warm. Wenn das zu kalt wird kommen wieder die Haix P3 und die Plattformseite der Pedale zum Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (1. Januar 2013)

mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge wurde mein Analog nun abgelöst! nun folgt die Zerlegung... wer Interesse an der Reba Rlt, dem Rahmen oder den Laufrädern hat kann sich melden...


----------



## Shorty82 (2. Januar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge wurde mein Analog nun abgelöst! nun folgt die Zerlegung... wer Interesse an der Reba Rlt, dem Rahmen oder den Laufrädern hat kann sich melden...


grüße dich invalid,
gesundes neues erstmal und auch dem rest hier,

hast du von deinem bike zu dem rahmen und den laufrädern noch die teile von der basisausstattung irgendwo rumliegen?
ich suche händeringend was für meine freundin


----------



## invalid (2. Januar 2013)

hi. jo hab noch bissl was davon. Kurbel, umwerfer, Schalthebel...


----------



## Shorty82 (2. Januar 2013)

hmm, schwierig!
kannst vielleicht mal nachsehen was eventuell noch aufzufinden wäre,
ich bräuchte schon was woraus man noch was komplettes zaubern könnte, 
für ihre bedürfnisse muss es wirklich nichts besonderes sein,hauptsache preiswert, gabel und lenker hätt ich selber noch, da hört´s aber auch schon auf


----------



## urmel511 (29. Januar 2013)

Bald kann ich mich auch zu den Analog Besitzerinnen zählen  (hoffe das Bike kommt spätestens Freitag/Samstag).

Ich hoffe, ich bereue es nicht für 585  für das 2013 Modell zugeschnappt zu haben


----------



## chris21290 (4. April 2013)

Wollte mich auch kurz mal als neuer Cube Analog blue n white 2013 bestizer melden. Habs für 600 incl. XT Schaltwerk bekommen.
Als erstes werden jetzt noch XT Trigger und XT Umwerfer t und ne SRAM Kette mit PowerLink Verschluss nachgerüstet.
Bilder folgen noch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KevClaSec (8. April 2013)

Bin ebenfalls seit dem 28.03. Besitzer eines 2013er Analog in Blue/White. NOCH im Original-Zustand, Griffe, Pedalen und Sattel werden demnächst schonmal ausgetauscht.

Fährt sich echt traumhaft das gute Stück. Bis jetzt schon 184 Km aufm Tacho - möge der analoge Sommer kommen


----------



## Amarr (13. April 2013)

Moin,

ich habe mein Cube 29er 2012 jetzt etwa 1 Jahr, fahre damit jeden Tag zur Arbeit und am Wochenende so rund 30-50 km.

Seit einer Woche knackt es beim treten, heute suchte ich genauer die Ursache und siehe da, die Kette ist auf einer Seite gebrochen und schleift/klackert jetzt am Werfer.

Was genau für eine Kette muss ich kaufen, ich habe nicht wirklich einen Plan von Kassetten, Zähnen usw, was genau ist auf 2012 Cube verbaut, welche könnte ich dort verbauen?


----------



## cytrax (14. April 2013)

9-Fach Schaltwerk? Kannst ganz einfach rausfinden indem du die Ritzel an der Kasette zählst.


----------



## Alnico (21. April 2013)

Kleines Update zum Frühjahr:

- Rock Shox Recon Silver TK
- Mavic Crossride LRS
- Hayes Ryde
- Ritchey Vorbau
- Cube Fritzz Griffe


----------



## DarkSolja (8. Mai 2013)

Hi all 

Ich wollt auch mal mein neues pferd representen...






heute erste richtige tour gemacht! 

Pedalen werden auf jeden fall erneuert aber ansonsten echt happy mit dem bike!!!

Mfg...


----------



## cytrax (9. Mai 2013)

Alnico schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum Frühjahr:
> 
> 
> - Hayes Ryde



Du hast dir ne Hayes Bremse gekauft 

Warum keine Deore oder SLX?


----------



## Alnico (12. Mai 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Du hast dir ne Hayes Bremse gekauft
> 
> Warum keine Deore oder SLX?




Ne keine Sorge, ich hab sie mir nicht gekauft 
Mein Bruder hatte die noch rumliegen und hat sie mir überlassen, und für lau ist die ja okay.


----------



## daproblem (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mal ein Foto von meinem Cube Analog Disc 2011:





Mittlerweile wurden ein Selle Italia X1 Cube Sattel verbaut und eine neue Reifen Combo (Nobby Nic & Rocket Ron) aufgezogen.


----------



## invator (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen ebenfalls ein Analog 26.

Vorhin bin ich dann losgefahren, ein bisschen durch den Wald und Schotterpisten.

Nach ungefähr 5km ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Hinterreifen Luft verliert. Ob vorher schon was war, bzw. wie lang das schon so war,kann ich nicht sagen. Bin dann 100m noch gefahren und die Luft war fast komplett raus. 
Also nach Hause geschoben.
Irgendwann auf dem Weg war der Reifen dann entgültig leer und die Felge berühte den Gummi.
Ich hab mal nach löchern, Schnitten, Steinen o.ä. geschaut aber überhaupt nichts gefunden. 
Zu Hause den Reifen dann wieder auf 3 bar gebracht. Nichts zu hören.
Das Aufpumpen ist jetzt gut 2 Stunden her und es scheint noch der volle Druck drauf zu sein. Das Rad stand zwar nur, aber wenn ein Loch drin sein sollte, müsste die Luft ja auch so entweichen ;-)

Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür? Ich kann mir da echt keinen Reim drauf machen ...


// Edit:

Ok, es war doch ein Platten ;-)


----------



## Quator94 (16. Juli 2013)

Gestern aus dem Bikepark Winterberg zurückgekommen und muss schon sagen, es war echt geil. Auf der Conti, 4x und Giro sind viele Freerider nicht von mir weggekommen bzw. haben mich vereinzelt sogar durchgelassen 

Deutsche Marke - Herstellung im eigenen Hause - 8 (ACHT) Jahre Garantie auf die UV-beständigkeit des Polyrattan Gartenmöbel

- XXL größe mit viel Platz zum bequemen Essen an dem sehr großen Tisch incl. aller abgebildeten Polster und einer Glasplatte aus ESG-Sicherheitsglas welche edel in weiß Lackiert ist

- Platz um den Tisch für bis zu 11 Personen. Auf dem gelieferten Sofa finden 5-6 Personen Platz sowie 2 weitere auf den Hockern

*Die Marke*:
Ragnarök-Möbeldesign ist eine Luxusmarke mit besonderem Fokus auf hochwertige Qualität.

*Die Unterschiede zu anderen*:

- keine billigen wackeligen Bausatzmöbel, alle Elemente sind aus einem Stück Geschweißt, lediglich an dem Tisch müssen die 2 Beine angeschraubt werden (5min arbeit)

- Platz für 11 Personen (XXL-Tisch:* 170 x 102* cm) -- vergleichen Sie die Maße, wir fertigen einen der größten Tisch seiner Klasse

-Glasplatte aus * echtem* -ESG-Sicherheitsglas edel weiß Lackiert

http://www.tischparadies24.de/gartenmoebel-set/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonChulio (22. Juli 2013)

Hi!
Bin auch seit fast einem Monat Cube Analog 2013 fahrer in Blue/Red. Erstes Bike seit ka...10 Jahren ca. 

LG


----------



## Becks666 (25. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit,

bin auch neu hier. Komme aus dem Bergischen Land. Habe ein 2010er Analog und noch nichts dran rumgebaut, obwohl es schon ein paar 1000km hinter sich hat. Nun wirds aber Zeit. Es klingelt und rasselt, dass ich auf der Strecke auch als Weihnachtsmann mitm Schlitten durchgehen könnte.  Durch artgerechte Haltung sieht die Kiste auch mittlerweile dementsprechend aus.

Hab nun erst mal 3 Verbesserungen vor:

1. neue Federgabel. Da bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig, was es wird, tendiere nach diversen Berichten hier im Thread zur Rock Shox Recon. Mangels finanziellen Möglichkeiten, werde ich mal gucken, was sich in nächster Zeit so ergibt.

2. ich brauch wohl neues Tretlager. Ich hab zwar nicht unbedingt 2 linke Hände, aber Basteleien in diesem Bereich sind mir neu. Ist das für einen Laien Hexenwerk und sollte das dann lieber nem Fachmann überlassen? Oder kann man sich da ruhig rantrauen, ohne irgendwas zu schrotten?

3. neue Kette. Scheinbar kann ich ne x-beliebige 8fach-Kette nehmen!?


----------



## Enrique1980 (26. Juli 2013)

Moin Becks (cooler Name :-D )

da gehts dir so ähnlich wie mir mit meinem 2010 Analog. so langsam kommen de ersten ausfallerscheinungen. Bei mir isses nu auch s Tretlager. Den ganzen rest vom Antrieb hab ich vor 2 jahren schon auf 9-fach umgebaut.

zu 1. Also mit der recon kannst nix verkehrt machen. Preis/Leistung gut und sehr robust. und wenn die Suntour bei dir bis jetzt gehalten hat, hält die recon bei dir ewig :-D Gelegentlichen service natürlich vorrausgesetzt. mußt halt nur schauen in welcher ausstattung du sie nimmst.  Schau mal bei diversen onlinehändlern nach, die haben manchmal sonderangebote.

zu 2. wenn du etwas handwerklich begabt bist, sollte das nicht das problem sein. Wichtig nur zu wissen das die gewinde gegenläufig sind, du also auf die richtige drehrichtung achten mußt. und sehr vorsichtig beim einschrauben!!! ein bekannter von mir hats schief angesetzt und sich damit s gewinde versaut, läßt sich zwar nachschneiden aba son kino muß ja net sein.
Beachte auch, das du dafür noch spezialwerkzeug brauchst, was natürlich auch geld kostet. eventuell sogar mehr als wenn du dir das schnell von nem bikeladen machen läßt. informier dich da einfach mal was das kostet. hast schon ne idee was du neues verbauen willst???

zu 3. ja. jede 8fach kette. Meine empfehlung aber immer den gesamten antrieb zu wechseln. da dir eine neue kette mit abgefahrener kassette und Kurbel nicht viel bringt bzw net lange hält ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Becks666 (26. Juli 2013)

Moin.

 Danke.

1. Also die Suntour ist schon länger nicht wirklich funktionstüchtig. Ist wohl Nässe eingedrungen und quietscht wie Sau. Da ich meistens eh nur Asphalt fahre, hab ich die Gabel gelockt. Das Gequietsche konnte ich einfach nicht mehr ertragen.  Wie gesagt, ich halte die Recon mal im Auge. Und mein Konto... 

2. Mal sehen, bisher tendiere ich auch eher dazu, das Lager im Laden zusammenschustern zu lassen. Oder mit nem Kumpel, der da ein bisschen begabter ist.

3. Also sollte ich besser gleich auf 9fach umsatteln. Bin ich mit den Shimano XLS-Komponenten gut beraten? Hab zwar gestern hier den ganzen Thread durchgeackert, aber muss ich bei der Umrüstung auf irgendwas Bestimmtes achten?

Danke für die Infos schonmal.

Gruß
Becks


----------



## Enrique1980 (26. Juli 2013)

Das wundert mich bei der suntour net. Das sich das ding überhaubt federgabel nennen darf is scho net frechtheit. wenn du die gleiche hast wie ich sind da ja net mal federn drin sondern nur so ne elastomerkatusche. meine hatte bei 5 grad noch nen federweg von ca 1 cm.  :-D 
War bei mir das erste was rausgeflogen ist. 
Mach das, aber billigere Modelle als die recon würde ich abraten. lieber n bissel sparen und dann was richtiges.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast jemanden dazu zu nehmen dann mach das. Meinen ersten wechsel hab ich auch unter anleitung gemacht, aber wie gesagt, denk an das werkzeug :-D  nachdem was du neues verbaust sind da schnell mal 30 Euro drin.

SLX ;-)   naja is alles ne Frage des Geldes und Nutzens. bei nem Umbau kommst locker auf 200 - 300 eus ;-)

brauchst zusätzlich noch neu

Schaltwerk 35 eus
Shifter 2x   ----60 eus
 und wenn ich mich net täusche hast noch die kombibremsen, oder??? also au noch neue Bremsen ca 150 eus :-D

Wichtig is nen gutes Lager. bsp, hollow tecII  und idealerweise ne slx kubel dazu, ne gute kassette und du hast ne weile ruhe

Mein grund für den Umbau war hauptsächlich die Bremsengeschichte.  fande die mech. scheibenbremsen grottenschlecht und hatte nen spitzen angebot von nem Kumpel. und durch die Kombikacke kam dann eins ins andere :-D

Grüße


----------



## Becks666 (26. Juli 2013)

Ach ******* stimmt. Ich müsste ja alles komplett über Bord werfen und neu kaufen. Also SLX muss nicht sein? Für den schmaleren Geldbeutel gehts auch sinnvoll?

Ich beschränke mich da besser zuerst mal auf das Lager. Danach mal sehen, was ich angehe.

Mal gucken, dass ich nachher auch mal Bilder von meiner geschundenen Kiste mache, auch wenn alles noch original ist.


----------



## Enrique1980 (26. Juli 2013)

Dacht ich mir :-D  die Frage ist ja, warum du ne neue Kette holen willst? springt se über oda so? Wenn net dann einfach lassen. die Komponenten sind so aufeinander eingefahren, da wäre es Käse etwas zu wechseln. bringt nur Probleme. Immer schön Kette ölen und das sollte noch ne weile gehn.

Ich wechsel auch erst wenn irgw springt oder hackt, dann aber halt alles.

Klar, billiger gehts natürlich auch ;-) sinnvoll, is halt so ne sache. 

Mußt dann halt erstmal beim 4-kant system bleiben. Hollowtech II bzw slx hält halt, behaupte mal, doppelt so lange.

Mußt du halt selber wissen, entweder:

aller 3-4 jahre billigsystem wechseln für ca 70 euro komplett (lager, kurbel, kassette, kette)

oder:

aller 6-8 Jahre bsp slx  für ca. 170 komplett

(Beschränke mich ausschlichlich auf shimano, da ich von den anderen systemen wie sram keine Ahnung hab)

Ich lasse jetzt mal den Schaltkomfort außer acht, da das mit deinen schiftern eh wurscht is ;-) 

Ich sach mal so, als normalfahrer wie du es wahrscheinlich bist, reicht die billiglösung wahrscheinlich aus. Wenn du so chaotisch wie ich fährst solltest schon was besseres kaufen

DEINE WAHL  :-D

mal noch a paar links als bsp

4-kant system

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1683_Alivio-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M410-mit-KSR-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30317_Innenlager-BB-UN55-Vierkant-.html


hollowtech

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...X---LX-Innenlager-SM-BB70-Hollowtech-II-.html


http://www.bike-components.de/produ...nitur-FC-M670-Hollowtech-II-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## denniskai123 (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und muss euch mein Leid mit meinem neuen Cube erörtern. 

Gestern  ist es per UPS angekommen. Habe das Cube Analog 26 Disc bei Fahrrad.de  bestellt. Lieferung und alles top. Jedoch musste ich nach dem  zusammenbauen feststellen das der Reifen teilweise an dem Rahmen  schleift.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine große Lust das Bike zurück zu senden und dann ewig zu warten bis ein neues kommt.

Wenn  ich den Reifen drehe habe ich einmal darauf geachtet ob er eine Acht  hat, habe mich dabei auf die Felge konzentriert. Hier ist meiner Meinung  nach kein anzeichen für eine Ache, es ist kein eiern zu sehen. Beim  Reifen (Mantel) an sich sieht das schon anders aus, meint ihr es ist  evtl. der Schlauch schlecht im Mantel verlegt, sodass der Reifen eine  Wölbung bekommen hat?

Besten Dank im Voraus. Kann bei bedarf gerne ein Bild hochladen.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Enrique1980 (27. Juli 2013)

Mahlzeit und willkommen hier,

Also das der Mantel teilweiße nen Schlag hat ist bei den MTB Mänteln relativ normal. Ganz raus bekommst das nur mit sehr viel Glück. Ich habs numindest bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft, nur sollte es natürlich net so viel sein das er am Rahmen schleift.

Welche Größe hast du denn und schleift er gegenläufig auf beiden seiten oder nur auf einer??

Kontrolliere auch mal ob deine Achse richtig in der aufnahme ist und somit das Laufrad auch gerade zum Rahmen steht. 

Die unwucht aus dem Mantel bekommst nur raus indem du die luft nochmal abläßt, ein wenig aufpumpst und ihn dann zurecht wurschtelst( anderer begriff fällt mir gerade net ein :-D )   bzw kannst auch so aufpumpen das gerade so viel luft drin ist das du net auf der felge fährst und dann so ca 10 meter fährst, dadurch richtet er sich auch manchmal.

Setzt mal n paar fotots rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denniskai123 (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo Enrique,

also es schaut mir so aus als ob der Reifen nciht exakt mittig liegt,  hatte schonmal den schnellspanner aufgemacht und geguckt ob der Reifen  evtl. nicht ganz in der Fassung ist.

Reifen schleift nur auf eine Seite, und nur an einem kurzen Stück, also nicht komplett über die gesamte Laufrunde.

Mache gleich mal ein Bild.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## denniskai123 (27. Juli 2013)

Anbei die Bilder:


----------



## Enrique1980 (27. Juli 2013)

hmm, also das sollte so schon net sein :-D Also entweder sind die neuen Rahmen echt schmaler als mein 2010 oder deine Reifendimension is zu dick :-D  selbst auf der gegenseite hast ja gerade mal nen cm wenn ich das richtig sehe. Hast die Smart sam, oder? welche Breite haben die??

Miß auch mal den abstand von den Streben zur Felge, wenn es wie bei meinem ist, sollten die streben gleich verlaufen und somit der abstand auch gleich sein


----------



## denniskai123 (27. Juli 2013)

Jap habe Smart Sam drauf. Der Rahmen is wirklich eng mit dem Reifen. Habe mal Luft abgelassen, jetzt läuft es rund. Ich werde mir flaube mal angucken wie der Mantel verlegt ist. 

Reifentyp 57-559 (26x2.25)

Gruß


----------



## urmel511 (27. Juli 2013)

Also rechts und links sollten es aber immer noch etwas mehr als 0,5 cm sein (ich habe das gleiche Modell hier im WoZi stehen und grad mal nachgeschaut). Reifen sind die gleichen mit ca 3 bar Luft drin.


----------



## denniskai123 (27. Juli 2013)

Sooo, habe eben mal den Reifen und Schlach von der Felge genommen. Felge ist absolut i.O. Die Läuft mal sowas von rund  Dann wieder alles drauf gemacht Luft rein und en schleift immernoch, wenn der Reifen halbvoll ist, dann schleift ebenfalls nicht, mann kann aber erkennen das der mantel bissel eiert.

Jetzt meine Idee, einfach Schlacuh und Mantel vom Vorderrad aufs Hinterrad wechseln, dann habe ich zwar das problem an der Front, aber evtl ist da mehr platz.

Meine Frage an Urlmel, wie ist das Spiel beim Vorderreifen (Habe meinen noch im Keller liegen und nicht am Rad montiert.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrique1980 (27. Juli 2013)

is echt knapp bei euch, ich hab 2,25 nobby nic drauf und auf beiden seiten noch knapp nen cm luft.

Das die Felge rund läuft glaub ich dir aba miß mal bitte die abstände zu den streben!
Es kann sein das deine Nabe nicht mittig auf der Achse ist und du somit schon ein versatz in eine richtung hast, was das schleifen bei ner mantelunwucht noch begünstigt.

Wechseln ist natürlich ne alternative. An der Gabel hast du eh mehr platz.


----------



## Enrique1980 (27. Juli 2013)

wenn du das Laufrad drehst, wie ist dann eigentlich der max. abstand? ist dann der Mantel habwegs mittig??


----------



## Cube29 (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin und ich haben vor kurzer Zeit auch unseren Spaß am Radfahren entdeckt und uns zwei Cube Bikes zugelegt. Ich fahre ein Cube LTD SL 29 und meine Freundin ein Cube Analog 26. 
Ich lese schon etwas länger mit uns finde dieses Forum wirklich super informativ.

Nun habe ich selber mal eine Frage weshalb ich mich auch endlich mal angemeldet habe.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Hebelweite der Bremsen beim Cube Analog 26 zu verstellen? Laut Cube Homepage ist folgende Bremse verbaut: Shimano BR-M395 hydr. disc brake (160/160mm)

Grund ist das die Hebel meiner Freundin doch etwas weit vom Lenker entfernt sind, es geht zwar allerdings könnten sie ruhig etwas näher.

Ich habe leider im Internet nichts dazu gefunden und auch keine Anleitung wie bei meinem SL29 (Magura MT2) zu den Bremsen dabei gehabt.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen ob dies möglich ist und wenn ja an welchen Schrauben ich drehen muss.

Im Anhang noch ein Foto der 2 Bikes für die die es interessiert 

Danke schonmal.

Gruß Cube29


----------



## urmel511 (27. Juli 2013)

denniskai123 schrieb:


> Meine Frage an Urlmel, wie ist das Spiel beim Vorderreifen (Habe meinen noch im Keller liegen und nicht am Rad montiert.



Vorne an der Gabel ist genug Platz, lässt sich schlecht messen (Fotso sind hier im Souterrain schlecht). Vorne und hinten habe ich 3 bar Luft drin mit dem Smarten Sam 2,25. Breitere Schluppen will ich in Zukunft auch nicht haben.

Aber ist das Rad auch wirklich richtig "eingerastet"? Ich hatte da nämlich so meine Probs, als ich das hintere ausgebaut hatte, es wieder exakt hineinzubekommen, da war irgendwie ein Wiederstand (kann es grad nicht anders beschreiben). Mag aber auch daran liegen das ich eine Frau bin und es alleine getan habe


----------



## denniskai123 (27. Juli 2013)

Soooo! Es ist vollbracht! Es läuft! habe die reifen gewechselt und jetzt funzt es, gut vorne das Rad bzw der mantel is am eiern, werde mir dann mal einen neuen zulegen, aber hinten ist jetzt alles perfekt!

Jetzt wird gleich erstmal eine Runde gedreht und genauestens drauf geachtet ob das die Fahrweise irgendwie beeinträchtigt.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## urmel511 (27. Juli 2013)

denniskai123 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird gleich erstmal eine Runde gedreht ...



Dann mal viel Spass mit dem Analog .. ich würde meines nicht mehr hergeben. Es fährt sich fast von selbst


----------



## Enrique1980 (27. Juli 2013)

na fein,problem gelöst :-D na dann viel spaß bei deiner ersten Fahrt.

Hi cube 29, hab von den Bremsen leider keine ahnung aber habe auf den bildern auch nix zum verstellen gefunden. Aber ich sach ma so, wenn es ne möglichkeit zum vertsellen gibt, müßte man diese eig auch sehen. hauptsächlich wird die hebenweite an der verbindung vom Hebel zum Druckzylinder eingestellt. oft über ein gewindebolzen und Mutter. Wenn da bei dir nix ist sieht es wohl nicht so gut aus. aber frag doch mal bei nem Fachhändler nach 

Grüße


----------



## Enrique1980 (27. Juli 2013)

Urmel also das mit Frau hat nix zu sagen :-D ne freundin von mir zerlegt jeden winter ihr gesamtes bike bis ins kleinste inkl. Federgabel und bekommst es auch WIEDER FAHRBAR zusammen ;-)


----------



## urmel511 (27. Juli 2013)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> Urmel also das mit Frau hat nix zu sagen :-D ne freundin von mir zerlegt jeden winter ihr gesamtes bike bis ins kleinste inkl. Federgabel und bekommst es auch WIEDER FAHRBAR zusammen ;-)



Das war auch mehr ironisch ... . Aber bei diesem Hinterrad vom Analog habe ich doch geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz ...


----------



## Cube29 (27. Juli 2013)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> Hi cube 29, hab von den Bremsen leider keine ahnung aber habe auf den bildern auch nix zum verstellen gefunden. Aber ich sach ma so, wenn es ne möglichkeit zum vertsellen gibt, müßte man diese eig auch sehen. hauptsächlich wird die hebenweite an der verbindung vom Hebel zum Druckzylinder eingestellt. oft über ein gewindebolzen und Mutter. Wenn da bei dir nix ist sieht es wohl nicht so gut aus. aber frag doch mal bei nem Fachhändler nach
> 
> Grüße



Hi,

danke schonmal für die Antwort. Ja ich werde die Tage nochmal genau nachschauen ob ich eine Schraube finde und dann ggf. ein Foto machen. Falls ich nichts finde kann ich ja dann nochmal den Händler fragen.

Danke schonmal 

Gruß Cube29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becks666 (29. Juli 2013)

Enrique1980 schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir :-D  die Frage ist ja, warum du ne neue Kette holen willst? springt se über oda so? Wenn net dann einfach lassen. die Komponenten sind so aufeinander eingefahren, da wäre es Käse etwas zu wechseln. bringt nur Probleme. Immer schön Kette ölen und das sollte noch ne weile gehn.
> 
> Ich wechsel auch erst wenn irgw springt oder hackt, dann aber halt alles.
> 
> ...


 
Schönen Dank für die Infos. Jo, ich fahre doch eher normal, bin auch nicht so der Draufgänger, wenn es mal in den Wald oder so geht. Ich werd mir die Tage nochmal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen, was ich denn jetzt wirklich will und vor allem auch brauche, sprich ob es für mich wirklich Sinn macht, unbedingt SLX-Komponenten zu verbauen. Das Blöde ist immer, dass wenn ich mir was in den Kopf gesetzt habe, es nur schwer wieder rausgeht. 

Zur Kette: jo, die springt hier und da mal. Jetzt nicht hochdramatisch, aber die hat schon letzten Winter gut was abbekommen und sieht mittlerweile aus wie Sau. Will gar nicht näher ins Detail gehen, wie ich das Teil wieder beweglich bekommen habe.  Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch mal damit beschäftigen, den Drahtesel häufiger zu pflegen. Kann mich dafür immer so selten begeistern.


----------



## fleischi0815 (13. August 2013)

Hallo, 

Hier mal mein Analog , ist noch nicht so alt , Erfahrungen werde ich dann hier Posten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Enrique1980 (15. August 2013)

Willkommen Thomas

Sieht gut aus. Ist n interessanter Farbmix bei dem 2013ér. Nur an die 29ér kann ich mich net wirklich gewöhnen, aber das is ja reine Ansichtssache ;-)

Aber dafür das du es noch net lange hast is schon einiges dran gemacht ;-)

Mach das, vor allem das Fahrverhalten vom 29ér im Vergleich zum 26ér würde mich mal sehr interessieren

Grüße


----------



## fleischi0815 (15. August 2013)

Hallo enrique,

Ja gefällt mir persönlich optisch ganz gut , nen bissl was für de Optik mußte trotzdem sein...Schmunzel.

Ja ich bin seid vielen vielen Jahren mal wieder aufs Rad gestiegen , habe ne probefahrt mit nem 26er gemacht und dann eben mit dem 29er , für mich als quasi wieder Einsteiger nach locker 15 Jahren , hat sich das 29er tatsächlich besser und leichter gefahren .... Jetzt mit dem breiterem Lenker ists nochmal nen Stück besser als vorher .... Also ich bin vollund ganz zufrieden .


----------



## lockertour (8. September 2013)

Hallo Thomas,
hast Du in den letzten Wochen schon mal Erfahrungen mit Deinem neuen Analog sammeln können?

Ich überlege gerade, mir auch mal wieder ein neues mtb zuzulegen und es soll auf jeden Fall ein 29er werden. Das Analog gibt es zur Zeit recht günstig (rund 540) und es gefällt mir einfach gut. Von der Ausstattung scheint es ja ganz ok zu sein und die Verarbeitung schaut auch toll aus auf den Bildern.

Vielleicht eine Frage in die Runde wegen der Rahmengröße zum 29er Analog. Ich bin bisher nur klassische mtb gefahren. Da lag ich mit 19" bei einer Schrittlänge von 84cm bei 1,80m Größe immer ganz richtig.

Ein Trek Mamba bin ich mal kurz probe gefahren vor einiger Zeit. Das war das 17" Modell. Eine Rahmenhöhe von 44,5cm und eine Oberrohrlänge von 602mm hat das und es passte ganz gut. 
Die Cubes liegen bezogen auf dieses Maß irgendwo dazwischen, haben aber auch etwas andere Winkel. 17" sind ja 420mm und 19" 470mm laut Liste, bei den Cubes. Ich bin da gerade etwas unsicher. Tendenziell mag ich eher eine sportliche kompakte Optik, aber ein 420mm Rahmen dürfte mir wohl doch etwas zuu klein sein....? 
Leider kann ich hier zur Zeit keins Probe fahren. Das fällt also im Moment eher aus. Ich werde damit wohl auch überwiegend Touren fahren, Waldwege nutzen. Aber wer weiß, ob ich nicht wieder auf den Geschmack komme und dann unbedingt jeden Singletrail ausprobieren muss, der mir über den Weg rollt... 
Wie habt Ihr Euch denn so mit Euren Cubes entschieden? Sind die größeren Modelle dann eher träge? Oder kann ich beruhigt zum 19" Rahmen greifen?
Viele Grüße, lockertour


----------



## Boshard (29. September 2013)

Moin Leute 

  Will mir ein Hardtail zulegen.
  Dache an das Cube Analog 26 von 2014.

  Wie sind Euer Erfahrung mit dem Rad.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (30. September 2013)

Wieso nicht das 2013er? Es ist besser ausgestattet. Ein Acera (ich weiß trotzdem nicht so toll) gegen einen Altus Schalthebel und du hättest einen längeren Lenker.


----------



## Boshard (1. Oktober 2013)

Das 2013er mir zubunt durch das Grün.

einige Teile würde ich eh umbauen.
Wie Kurbel und Bremse zum beispiel.


----------



## urmel511 (1. Oktober 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Das 2013er mir zubunt durch das Grün.




Meines ist nicht grün . Gibt es auch in grey/white und im Moment 80  günstiger als das 2014er ...
http://www.bruegelmann.de/cube-anal...FSUAgg&_cid=21_1_-1_9_175_329579_20517993685_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja hatte auch damals das analog im Auge gehabt aber halt in grau und rot ist aber letzten Endes doch das acid geworden die bremsen sind im übrigen die selben zwischen 2013 und 2014 aber der/die trigger sind halt sehr viel schlechter 

nein ich möchte nicht in meiner Signatur stehen haben, dass ich diesen Beitrag mit meinem Handy xy mit Tapatalk x geschrieben habe


----------



## Boshard (1. Oktober 2013)

das hab ich gar nicht in der Farbe beim Händler gesehen 
Den muss ich mal im 2013katalog blettern 

Im Netz kauf ich kein Rad.


----------



## urmel511 (1. Oktober 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Im Netz kauf ich kein Rad.



Ich hätte es auch vor Ort gekauft ... nur das unser Händler sich hier weigert Nachlässe auf alte Modelle zu geben. Das 2012er Cube Attention steht bei dem immer noch 5 mal rum zum damaligen Preis. Auch ein Bulls von 2009 soll immer noch zum damaligen Preis von knapp 900  verkauft werden ...

Und wenn ich woanders auf ein aktuelles Modell 10 % erhalte (Cube Analog 2013, gekauft im Januar 2013), dann kaufe ich da. Geld muss ich nicht verschenken . Und da ich bei dem Online Händler so gut wie alles bestelle, wurde da auch das Rad mit 10 % Nachlass gekauft. Kam einwandfrei hier an (UPS hat das Paket sogar in den Keller gebracht!).


----------



## Boshard (1. Oktober 2013)

Ok bei der Preißpolitik würde ich dann auch wo anders kaufen.

Der Örtliche Cubehändler giebt Prozente (die haben noch ein Cube Stereo Carbon von 2012 für 2000 etwa) und 1x Jährliche Durchsicht kostenlos.


----------



## lockertour (14. Oktober 2013)

ich habe mir jetzt vor rund drei wochen das analog in blaurot als 29er in 19" bestellt im Netz. kam sehr gut verpackt an, schnell verschickt, alles sehr gut gelaufen.
Bei der ersten Tour war ich dann ziemlich begeistert. Das Motto von Salsa: "ride and smile" könnte es besser nicht treffen, obwohls ja ein würfel ist.
Oder wann hat man schon mal das Gefühl vom Fahrrad regelrecht gezogen zu werden. Ok, hier gibt es wirklich nur Feldwege in der näheren Umgebung, aber die kann man dann endlich mal mit 30 Sachen langbrettern. Schätze das ist nicht meine letzte Fahrt... 
Den Vorbau habe ich gegen ein Thomson Elite X4 in 105 mm ausgetauscht, damit komme ich besser zurecht.





Etwas irritiert war ich von der doch recht billigen (ich glaube 371er) Kurbel. Ich meine ausschauen tut sie ja ganz gut und Vierkant ist ja auch noch ok. Aber gestanzte Kettenblätter die mit dem Kurbelarm verpresst sind und über Plasteabdeckung auf dem Stern verfügt, sind doch etwas grenzwertig. Bleibt aber jetzt erst mal dran, solange sie nicht abfällt... 
Hier noch zwei Bilder von der ersten Fahrt...


----------



## xluppusx (28. Oktober 2013)

Aloha an alle,

nach einem langen online hin und her, retourniertem vorderen Laufrad etc, kam ich am Samstag endlich mal dazu den Würfel auf die Piste zu schicken.
Hatte mir das 2013 29er in BW geholt.

Habe nun seit fast 15 Jahren nicht mehr auf einem Bike gesessen und habe es sichtlich genossen - es fährt sich super. 

Nun geht es an´s modifizieren - als erstes werden mal die Pedale gewechselt. Mit dem Lenker bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, jedoch gehen mir die Griffe jetzt schon auf den Senkel ... 

*Kann jemand ad hoc gute Griffe empfehlen ?*

Werde aus den bisherigen Posts noch nicht so 100 %ig schlau ! 

Lieben Gruss aus dem Ruhrpott !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. Oktober 2013)

Cube Hat noch Klemmgiffe im Programm 
Da bewegt sich nix mehr 

http://www.cube.eu/equipment/bike-parts/grips/product/cube-fritzz-grips-4/

http://www.cube.eu/equipment/bike-parts/grips/product/cube-fritzz-grips-3/

http://www.cube.eu/equipment/bike-parts/grips/product/cube-fritzz-grips-2/

Oder soll es was andres sein?

Ergon GA1 EVO auch sehr geil 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31338_GA1-Evo-Lenkergriffe-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=GA%201%20Evo


----------



## Boshard (28. Oktober 2013)

Becks666 schrieb:


> Schönen Dank für die Infos. Jo, ich fahre doch eher normal, bin auch nicht so der Draufgänger,
> wenn es mal in den Wald oder so geht. Ich werd mir die Tage nochmal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen,
> was ich denn jetzt wirklich will und vor allem auch brauche,
> sprich ob es für mich wirklich Sinn macht, unbedingt SLX-Komponenten zu verbauen. Das Blöde ist immer,
> dass wenn ich mir was in den Kopf gesetzt habe, es nur schwer wieder rausgeht.



Die SLX-gruppe ist Gut und Robust 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ne-Naben-Modell-2013-.html?xtcr=226&xtmcl=slx


----------



## xluppusx (29. Oktober 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Cube Hat noch Klemmgiffe im Programm
> Da bewegt sich nix mehr
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/equipment/bike-parts/grips/product/cube-fritzz-grips-4/
> ...



Die Ergon sehen wirklich gut aus - mal sehen - ich werde mal meinen örtlichen dealer aufsuchen ... Danke Dir in jedem Fall schonmal !


----------



## urmel511 (29. Oktober 2013)

CUBE Natural Fit RACE Griff (ein wenig herunterscrollen)
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/bike-parts/grips/


----------



## Boshard (29. Oktober 2013)

xluppusx schrieb:


> Die Ergon sehen wirklich gut aus - mal sehen - ich werde mal meinen örtlichen dealer aufsuchen ... Danke Dir in jedem Fall schonmal !



Ja die Ergon sind gut 
Hab die auch am Fritzz verbaut.


----------



## Klopskind (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute!
EEEEENDLIIIIICH den Thread durchgelesen (nein, ich sitze nicht hier seit 2 Stunden und klicke mich durch 40 Seiten Analog - Geschichte ).

Ich bin neu hier und seit gestern dann auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Analog Disc 2013, 26er Rad, 18" Rahmen.
Will dann doch nach 10 Jahren rolleyes meine alte Leidenschaft mal wieder aufleben lassen.

Das Bild (sofern ich das Hochladen/Anhängen hinbekomme) wurde auf der Heimfahrt vom Händler aufgenommen, schwer keuchend am Berg eben dem Rad stehend 

Heute dann auch wieder ne kleine Runde (15km) gedreht, bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden (was sollte sich auch in insgesamt 20 km ereignen  ). In meinem (radelnden) Freundeskreis höre ich auch nur Gutes über Cube und über das Analog.

Umbautechnisch wurden bis jetzt nur Lichter angeschraubt. Die Positionierung des Rücklichts werd ich noch mal überdenken müssen, da die Halterung für die Sattelstange zu klein und für den hinteren Rahmenabschnitt zu groß ist -.-'
Ansonsten habe ich bis jetzt nichts vor, erstmal den Fahrer wieder "tunen", bin schon sehr außer Form.
Hoffentlich kann ich noch n paar Runden drehen, bevor der Winter hier richtig einbricht.

Viel Spass mit euren Würfeln.
Grüße, Max.


----------



## Thvnderandstorm (24. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen!  
Bin neu hier und muss sagen,  super thread! 

Hier mal mein analog 29er von 2013 als Einstand.  Besseres Bild folgt am Wochenende


----------



## Cube-Tom (14. April 2015)

Hier mal der jüngste Spross eurer Analog-Sippe:




Wurde letzte Woche von mir für meine Frau zusammengeschraubt 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Sgt4Silver (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo ich bekomme bald ein Cube Analog 2015.Mit 29 oder 27.5 Rädern,dies und die Rahmengröße werde ich bei dem Händler noch testen.
Wollte mal fragen ob ihr etwas gleich am Anfang ausgetauscht habt oder gewartet habt bis etwas kaputt war und ob etwas kaputt gegangen ist. Außerdem ob ihr etwas wie Flaschenhalter,Satteltasche etc. angebaut habt und was ihr darin transportiert.Und wie und wo ihr damit so fährt.Was habt ihr führ Kleidung zum fahren,Protektoren etc.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## mikel_239 (19. Juni 2015)

Hab mir zuerst das Cube Analog 2014 in 27.5 geholt. Es dann später meiner Frau gegeben und mir dann das Analog 2014 in 29 Zoll geholt. Hab auf beiden Rädern gleich die Cube Kombi Pedale montiert (eine Seite Klick, die andere Bärentatze). Anfangs musst du eigentlich noch nichts Tauschen, wobei der Umwerfer vorne gerne hakt. Bei mir hat dann nach 300 km die Kette dermaßen beim Schalten blockiert, dass sie verbogen war. Hab dann den Umwerfer durch eine Deore ersetzt und die Kette durch eine Shimano XT ersetzt. Kostet nicht viel und ist deutlich besser. 50km später hat dann der Freilauf angefangen zu blockieren. Da dies bei den Shimano Naben in dieser Preisklasse öfters vorkommen soll, habe ich dann doch noch etwas Geld in die Hand genommen und dann Laufräder von DT Swiss geholt (Spline M1900). Da ich schon an den Laufrädern dran war, hab ich gleich die Chance genutzt und mir noch die Ritzel durch eine SRAM PG-970 Kassette getauscht. die hab ich im Angebot für 22€ bekommen. Verbessert aber das Schaltverhalten um Welten. Bei meiner Frau hat sich dann ebenfalls beim Runterschalten von 2 auf 1 nach ca. 200km die Kette im Umwerfer verhakt. Bei ihr ist dabei die Kette gerissen. Auch hier hab ich den Deore Umwerfer, Die SRAM PG-970 Kassette und eine neue Kette eingebaut. 
Noch zur Info: Als Strecke fahre ich 1 bis 2 mal pro Woche je 20km mit 500hm. >90% Schotter und Waldwege. Gewicht 85kg
Als Protektoren brauchst du eigentlich nur einen Helm und eine Brille. Das Bike ist für Cross Country ausgelegt also nicht für Downhill geeignet.
Allgemein bin ich mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden. Preis Leistung Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Concardora (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Freunde des analogen Würfels. 

Seit Mittwoch bin ich stolze Besitzerin eines schönen, blauen , sehr blauen , Analog . 
19 Zoll Rahmen ,29 ger Rad .
Die erste Tour durch den Wald hat es schon gemacht . Alles super , bis auf die Schaltung . Die muss nochmal nach gestellt werden .
Aber sonst ...ich bin verliebt


----------



## mikel_239 (10. Oktober 2015)

So, hab mein 2014er Cube Analog 29" nun auf 1x11 umgebaut. Verwendet hab ich dazu die SRAM GX Gruppe mit 1400er Kurbel und GXP Innenlager.









Lässt sich mit Grip Shift butterweich schalten


----------



## Cube-Tom (21. Oktober 2015)

mikmad schrieb:


> So, hab mein 2014er Cube Analog 29" nun auf 1x11 umgebaut. Verwendet hab ich dazu die SRAM GX Gruppe mit 1400er Kurbel und GXP Innenlager.


 
1x11 für Cross Country?
Mir würde dann ja schon der ein oder andere Gang fehlen, aber jedem wie es ihm gefällt


----------



## mikel_239 (21. Oktober 2015)

Cube-Tom schrieb:


> 1x11 für Cross Country?
> Mir würde dann ja schon der ein oder andere Gang fehlen, aber jedem wie es ihm gefällt



Ja, im Vergleich zu vorher fehlen 2 Gänge.  Aktuell der niedrigste und der höchste.  Dafür brauche ich keinen Umwerfer mehr.  Hab es an meine Hausrunde angepasst... Steilere Anstiege kann ich dann ein kleineres kettenblatt montieren


----------



## Cube-Tom (21. Oktober 2015)

Den Gedanken auf 1x11 oder zumindest 2x10 zu wechseln hatte ich auch schon des Öfteren, allerdings waren mir die Einschränkungen in der Flexibilität dann doch zu Groß...
Würde mich mal interessieren wie es um den Verschleiß bei dir bestellt ist, was man so liest sind mit dieser Kombi wohl keine 5-6tkm möglich oder?
Gruß Tom


----------



## mikel_239 (24. Oktober 2015)

Hab eigentlich nur positives über den Verschleiß gelesen. 105€ für das Ritzel und 20€ für die Kette liegt ja auch noch im erträglichen bereich. Mich hat der Bericht von Enduro MTB überzeugt: http://enduro-mtb.com/enduro-dauertest-2015-testbericht-sram-1x11-antriebe/
Bei CC Rennen fahren glaube ich die meisten Fahrer mittlerweile 1x11. Ich habe mich lange mit dem Ritzelrechner befasst. 3x9 Wollte ich nicht mehr. Bin die meiste Zeit mit dem Mittlerem Kettenblatt gefahren. Und auf den Umwefrer hatte ich eh einen Hass, da er mir in einer brenzlichen Situation blockierte, ich fast einen Abflug gemacht habe und anschließend die Kette verbogen war. Beim Bike meiner Frau hat er auch schon eine Kette auf dem gewissen...

Wenn du auf Flexibilität wert legst, solltest du mal einen Blick auf die 2x11 GX von SRAM werfen. Eine höhere Bandbreite findest du glaube ich nirgendst.


----------



## dearred (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Forum.

Habe mir 2016er Analog bestellt und bin echt drauf gespannt. Vor allem weil es mein erstes richtiges MTB nach davor 2 100-200 € Gurken sein wird.

Edit: Eine Frage Hätte ich noch. Nutzt jemand diesen http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-cubestand-cmpt-fahrradstaender-232094/wg_id-53 Ständer an seinem Analog und könnte berichten?
Speziell:
1. Wo und wie wird es befestigt?
2. Schnappt es von selbst aus bei härteren Sprüngen/Abfahrten/etc?
Danke


----------



## Tobias_B. (20. Juni 2016)

dearred schrieb:


> Hallo Forum.
> 
> Habe mir 2016er Analog bestellt und bin echt drauf gespannt. Vor allem weil es mein erstes richtiges MTB nach davor 2 100-200 € Gurken sein wird.
> 
> ...



nimmst den Cubestand Hybrid Pro Ständer, der klappert dann nicht mehr bei Belastungen von unten rum : )


----------



## Gratiskatze (4. August 2016)

Hi,

Ich bin freudiger Besitzer eines Analog Mj. 15 B'n'B.
Weil einer gefragt hat was man zuerst gewechselt hat:

Eine kleine Geschichte:
nach 900km - Beim Reintreten hat sich zuerst der Umwerfer quer gestellt, dass führte zu nem krummen Zahnrad und defekten Umwerfer. Auf Kulanz getauscht,weil erst ein halbes Jahr alt.
Da wurde dann auch die Pedale mit den Kunststofflagern gleich gegen welche mit Kugellager getauscht.

Bei 1000km habe ich die Bremsscheibe vorne durch ne 180mm Scheibe getauscht. Die werde ich aber demnächst durch ne 203mm tauschen und die 180mm nach hinten packen. War aber nicht fällig, bin aber doch etwas schwerer zu entschleunigen, ums mal positiv auszudrücken 

Bei 2000km - war dann der Antrieb komplett fällig. Mein 11er Ritzel is beim Reintreten gerissen. Das führte zu neuer Kassette und weil ich schon grad dabei war auch der Rest des Antriebs. Insbesondere das total billige Vierkant Tretlager von der hervorragenden Marke Feimin [/ironie] 
Also alles gewechselt HG200->HG400 Kassette; HG53 -> HG93 Kette; Shimano Noname -> Deore Kurbel; Tretlager -> Hollowtech Deore


Spoiler: Kassette














Spoiler: Tretlager













Spoiler: Antrieb










 
Bei 3800km sind jetzt die Bremsbeläge fällig. Hinten durch vorne kruz davor.

Alles in Allem bin ich mit meinem Rad zufrieden. Entgegen meiner früheren Meinung würde ich kein Rad mehr unter 1000€ kaufen (Hardtail). Man sieht am Cube gut, wo extrem gespart wurde. Vorallem am Tretlager  . Ich war überrascht was das für ein Unterschied zum Hollowtech ist. 
Vielen werde ich damit nix neues erzählen, wenn ich sage, dass die sichtbaren Teile bei günstigen Rädern zum Kauf anregen sollen, siehe Deore Umwerfer. Und bei anderen nicht so sichtbaren Teilen wird gespart.

Dennoch mag ich mein Rad. Nicht umsonst heißt es, wer bastelt der nicht rostet 

Falls ich mal mein Rad komplett fotografiere, pack ich das auch mal mit rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel_239 (4. August 2016)

Ich finde die Preis-Leistung ist beim Cube Analog in Ordnung. Außerdem macht es ja Spaß daran rum zu basteln 
Meine SRAM GX 1x11 ist ja eine günstige Serie. Da hat der umbau ca. 500€ gekostet. 
Das Analog meiner Frau habe ich nun auf 2x10 SRAM GX umgebaut inkl. Kurbel und Lager. Nun kommen bei ihrem Bike noch ein neuer Laufradsatz von DT-Swiss rein (M1900 Spline). Die habe ich letzes Jahr auf meins gebaut und der Unterscheid ist ebenfalls riesig.


----------



## Gratiskatze (4. August 2016)

Mich reizt die Sram Eagle 1x12. Aber der Preis ist mir noch zu hoch. Wenn das in die günstigen Linien kommt, freu ich mich.

Cube hats beim 2016er Modell m. M. n. Mit dem Preis übertrieben. 50€ teurer als das 15er Modell und viel billigere Teile. Gerade bei der Gabel so zu sparen....

Ich freu mich immer aufs basteln 

Oben hab ich noch die einfahrbare Sattelstange vergessen. Nach ca 1500km


----------



## Tobias_B. (7. August 2016)

Die 2016er werden wieder etwas günstiger und besser ausgestattet.


Gratiskatze schrieb:


> Mich reizt die Sram Eagle 1x12. Aber der Preis ist mir noch zu hoch. Wenn das in die günstigen Linien kommt, freu ich mich.
> 
> Cube hats beim 2016er Modell m. M. n. Mit dem Preis übertrieben. 50€ teurer als das 15er Modell und viel billigere Teile. Gerade bei der Gabel so zu sparen....
> 
> ...



Musste jeder Hersteller erhöhen, weil die Kurse so gefallen sind - andere Hersteller haben noch krasser zugegriffen.


----------



## Hippi79 (6. September 2016)

*Perlen vor die Säue oder was man nicht alles für seine Frau macht *

Also nachdem ich mein AMS130 an meinen Neffen vererbt habe und dort sehr viele Teile verbaut waren, die ein Jugendlicher erstmal nicht zu schätzen weiß, bekam meine Frau ein kleines Upgrade auf ihr geliebtes 2013´er Analog:

- Laufradsatz ZTR Arch EX mit Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben mit Schwalbe Racing Ralph schlauchlos verbaut
- 2x10 XT/XTR Schaltgruppe mit Hollowtech Tretlager
- Syntace P6 Carbonsattelstütze / Syntace Vector Carbonlenker / Syntace F149 Vorbau
- RockShox 30 Gold

Bis auf die Rockshox und die Reifen hatte ich alles zu Hause rumfliegen... Von daher hatte ich auch meinen Spaß am Umbauen und das Resultat macht echt Spaß... Irgendwann sollten zwar die Bremsen noch getauscht werden, aber für meine Frau reicht die Verzögerung erst einmal. 
 
Grüße Hippi


----------



## sHaFTeR (26. September 2016)

Hi,

fahre auch ein Analog 29 Zoll, jetzt möchte ich gerne die Bremsen aufrüsten. Dachte erst an komplett neu (Shimano Zee oder Saint)  allerdings etwas überdimensioniert für das Rad finde ich persönlich. Da ich sowieso vorhabe auf ein Fully umzusteigen im nächsten Jahr wollte ich nicht all zu viel Geld in die Hand nehmen. 

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung? Sind noch die standardmäßigen 160er Scheiben drauf und und die BR-M355 v/h.

Auf alle Fälle auf 180er umrüsten v/h...

Danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gratiskatze (26. September 2016)

Spoiler






sHaFTeR schrieb:


> [...]
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung? Sind noch die standardmäßigen 160er Scheiben drauf und und die BR-M355 v/h.
> 
> Auf alle Fälle auf 180er umrüsten v/h...
> [...]





Wie oben geschrieben, habe ich auf 203/180 umgerüstet. Die Bremswirkung ist schon gestiegen. Aber die BR-M355 hat nicht so den *Peng* beim Bremsen. Eine günstige Zee oder ne XT würde da schon fester zupacken. Beim Online Händler für 170€ zu bekommen.
Plan ich bei mir für den Winter ein.

Edith fand Fehler....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHaFTeR (26. September 2016)

Gratiskatze schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben, habe ich auf 203/180 umgerüstet. Die Bremswirkung ist schon gestiegen. Aber die BR-M355 hat nicht so den *Peng* beim Bremsen. Eine günstige Zee oder ne XT würde da schon fester zupacken. Beim Online Händler für 170€ zu bekommen.
> Plan ich bei mir für den Winter ein dann für den Winter ein.
> 
> Edith fand einen Fehler....



Hatte ich auch vor aber mein Kollege meinte die Gabel würde vorne keine 203er Scheibe mitmachen 

Frag mich aber nicht wo er die Info her hat, ich hab ihm da einfach mal vertraut da er was die Teile angeht mehr Erfahrung hat wie ich! 

Hab mich halt gefragt ob es sich lohnt in ein ca. 1000€ Rad ne 300€ Bremse einzubauen wenn ich jetzt mal von der Saint mit Scheiben und Adaptern ausgehe. Die gibts ja im Moment für 249€ im Netz.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gratiskatze (26. September 2016)

Mhh also die XC30 TK kann bis zu 200mm. Habs aus einem pdf von SRAM aber hier schnell ein Link vom Online Händler, das 2014 Modell darf wohl 210 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-xc30-tk-coil-29-100-disc-schwarz-107441

Ich glaub die XC28 darf nur 180mm.


----------



## sHaFTeR (26. September 2016)

Gratiskatze schrieb:


> Mhh also die XC30 TK kann bis zu 200mm. Habs aus einem pdf von SRAM aber hier schnell ein Link vom Online Händler, das 2014 Modell darf wohl 210
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-xc30-tk-coil-29-100-disc-schwarz-107441
> 
> Ich glaub die XC28 darf nur 180mm.



Das hört sich doch gut an dann bin ich doch am überlegen ob ich nicht auf die Zee im ganzen umsteigen soll... 
Kurbel und Lager sind wirklich nicht der Hit zumal mir eine schon auf den ersten 200-300km um die Ohren geflogen ist letztes Jahr. Hat sich einfach gelöst und ist mir beim Anstieg abgefallen.

Dank dir schonmal! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gratiskatze (26. September 2016)

Ist halt die Frage ob zwei oder vier Kolben Bremse.
Da die XT so günstig ist, werde ich wohl die nehmen. Aber SLX ist auch ne Möglichkeit. Jedenfalls allemal besser als die Altus Bremse M355

Edith sagt es war spät


----------



## tob11 (2. September 2017)

Moin!

ich will mein Cube Analog 2017 auch mal vorstellen.

Original sind:
Rahmen
Feder
Laufräder
Bremse
Sattel

Kurbel/Schaltung/Kette/Lager: Sram NX 1x11
Bremsscheiben: v/h 180mm Shimano SM-RT64
Vorbau: Sixpack Menace 35mm (31,8)
Lenker: Sixpack Millenium785 Low Riser (auf 760mm gekürzt)
Griffe: Sram MTB Locking Griffe schwarz
Pedale: Shimano Saints PD-MX80 (noch nicht verbaut)


----------



## blubboo (11. Oktober 2017)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von meinem 2017er Analog.
Ich habe es Mitte des Jahres gebraucht gekauft, da war es drei Monate alt...

Seitdem wurde geändert:
Xlc Riser Bar mit 780mm
Xlc Schraubgriffe
Six Pack Vegas flat Pedale 
70mm Vorbau von Cube
Und zuletzt wurde die XC30 gegen eine TK30 Gold getauscht


















Ich bin nach ca 800km ganz zufrieden mit dem Rad, aber einige Sachen werden sicherlich noch geändert. 
Ein paar carbon Teile aus Fernost sind schon auf dem Weg zu mir. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Castroper (2. November 2017)

tob11 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> ich will mein Cube Analog 2017 auch mal vorstellen.
> 
> ...




Da ist doch Standardmäßig ne 10fach Kassette drauf oder ?

Hat die 11fach problemlos gepasst?


----------



## blubboo (10. März 2018)

Gab's bei euch, beim umrüsten auf HT II, irgendwelche Probleme? Welche Innenlager habt ihr verbaut? 

Da ich mein Analog nur für Radwege und Waldautobahnen nutze, habe ich auf Starrgabel umgebaut.












Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kleinundrund (12. Mai 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Analog 29zoll. Junior war direkt mit am Start.


----------



## XToXiCz (7. Juni 2018)

Tolles bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

